# Celebrity Cars



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

As I was reading the thread about Dave Navarro's Buick WE4/GN being for sale, it reminded me of another famous Buick GN owner - David Spade.
Yes I think Spade is hilarious, but I developed a bit more respect for him when I found out that he daily drives a Buick Grand National - and he actually seems to love the car to death.








So who else drives what? Post 'em up, the good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

hahaha didnt take long


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

If by celebrity, you mean douche.


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

these two things are permanently in my head as belonging together


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (jayseal22)*





























spilled my soda


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with what you said about respecting him more. any celebrity that drives an understated (but killer) car, without bling bling rimzz is cool in my book.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptn. SenseofDirection* »_these two things are permanently in my head as belonging together

















Try to keep it limited to cars that the stars actually own - or at least lease for some of the mega-baller hip-hop artists out there.
How many of you knew that Madison Monroe owns an FD RX-7?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Rukh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_

How many of you knew that Madison Monroe owns an FD RX-7?

i didn't... then again.. i have no clue who she is supposed to be either


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*

David Spade is a big muscle car nut - he's had a bunch of vintage Mopar muscle, too (hence the cars like the GTX in Tommy Boy and the Charger Daytona in Joe Dirt).
People bash Adam Carolla's voice and comedy style as the rumors swirl about Top Gear US, but he's had a bunch of vintage European and Japanese cars including a Datsun 510 race car. Grassroots Motorsports profiled his cars a couple years ago. Despite his "celebrity" status his car collection is all Car Lounge approved affordable stuff.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_i didn't... then again.. i have no clue who she is supposed to be either

well she makes a lot of *money* getting *shot* with a camera.


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
well she makes a lot of *money* getting *shot* with a camera.









I dont know who she is but what she needs is a money shot.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_i didn't... then again.. i have no clue who she is supposed to be either

If you aren't at work and you don't have any particularly strong religious convictions, give it a google.


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Fritz27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritz27* »_
If you aren't at work and you don't have any particularly strong religious convictions, give it a google.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (Faba)*

Reggie Jackson is a bigtime muscle car guy. Ive seen a few of them out at the dragstrip.


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI72)*

Isn't there some other adult film star that drives an R32 and used to post here? Can't remember her name now.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Fritz27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritz27* »_
If you aren't at work and you don't have any particularly strong religious convictions, give it a google.
 http://www.pa.lamar.edu/dept/p....html


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (Fritz27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritz27* »_
If you aren't at work and you don't have any particularly strong religious convictions, give it a google.

I see, she is a whore! Thats very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Faba at 1:17 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_If by celebrity, you mean douche.









absolutely NOT a celebrity.....daddy is. or was.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_










What's the origin of this gesture? Ever real or imagined hipster seems guided by an invisible force to do this when the cameras start clicking.


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Rukh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_
Try to keep it limited to cars that the stars actually own - or at least lease for some of the mega-baller hip-hop artists out there.
How many of you knew that Madison Monroe owns an FD RX-7?









I had no idea who she was, Google images sorted that out quick. I don't get personally close enough to porn starts to actually learn their names.







.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (Allsops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Allsops* »_Isn't there some other adult film star that drives an R32 and used to post here? Can't remember her name now.









Apparently. She sure is/was cute though.


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Faba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Faba* »_
I dont know who she is but what she needs is a money shot. 

bingo! 
nothing to do with cars, but I saw David Spade in Vegas a month ago...didn't realize how great his stand up was!


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Rukh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_
Apparently. She sure is/was cute though.











Met this chic in FLA when I was doing come consulting for for a certain website. She has a messed up smile... pretty amatuer.



_Modified by eurotekms at 9:33 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_
What's the origin of this gesture? Ever real or imagined hipster seems guided by an invisible force to do this when the cameras start clicking.

Well, it should mean F*** YOU. Atleast according to the Brits.

I would hate bang Brooke Hogan if she wasnt so handsome.


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (eurotekms)*


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Zanardi.)*

As much as I can't stand either of them......
*Paris Hilton:*
















*Scott Storch:*


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*

*Hayden Panettiere* (Heroes)








*Goldie Hawn:* 








*Jeremy Piven:* 

















Top-left, moving clockwise:
Ray Romano (Lexus RX400h)
Kevin Nealon (Lexus LS400)
Cheech Marin (Volvo S80)
George Lopez (Porsche Cayenne Turbo). 



_Modified by BlueyedBoi69 at 2:40 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

I see sean pen a lot around marin county driving his new Shelby (?rental?) I even followed him on a twisty road toward my house.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Patrick Dempsey is a bigtime car guy. Even races.


----------



## LAXlt84 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

Frank Lampard








DB9








612









_Modified by LAXlt84 at 5:00 PM 4-24-2008_


_Modified by LAXlt84 at 5:40 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## codeseven (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (LAXlt84)*

Larry David


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Also, just about every celebrity has a prius out here, or some sort of hybrid.


----------



## Audi_Chick (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*









Zach Braff


----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Also, just about every celebrity has a prius out here, or some sort of hybrid.


----------



## handlestolen (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (PDing)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

jerry seinfeld 
i hear he has quite the collection


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_jerry seinfeld 
i hear he has quite the collection 


ralph lauren as well








his is just insane.. and insanley expensive

heres a few of the better known and more expensive ones. 

_Quote »_1929 Blower Bentley, 1930 Mercedes-Benz "Count Trossi" SSK, 1938 Bugatti Type 57SC Atlantic Coupe, 1938 Alfa Romeo 8C 2900 Mille Miglia, 1958 Ferrari 250 Testa Rossa, 1961 Ferrari 250 Testa Rossa 61 Spyder Fantuzzi, and the 2005 McLaren F1LM.

He owns 29 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by VDubby18 at 3:40 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Hayden Christensen's 360








Two of Brad Pitt's bikes.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (VDubby18)*

1938 Bugatti Type 57SC Atlantic Coupe my favorite of his collection


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (handlestolen)*

Beckham has a few, including


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*



















_Modified by WD-40 at 4:04 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## 1BADSUV (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*

I always thought it was cool that Clint Eastwood drove GMC Typhoons, had up to three of them and they were in at least one movie.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_









he is turning with his clutch disengaged, thats not a good thing


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_-










Trying to figure out what that is? Ecosse Heretic? No, looks more custom Ducati. Hmmm.


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Lanceevox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_I see sean pen a lot around marin county driving his new Shelby (?rental?) I even followed him on a twisty road toward my house.


I saw him in a G Wagen a few months ago.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Ben.)*

about 6 years ago i worked at Sears and Charlie Sheen came in to buy hardware. he had an S500 at the time.
Tommy Lee i saw about 7 years ago cruising around town in a huge Excursion with ghost flames and a methods of mayhem sticker. saw it a few times actually.
when i was a kid (13 ish) i saw Billy F. Gibbons from ZZ Top in a weird customized E36 M3. the hood had all these louvers cut into it and instead of a BMW logo on the hood it was an 8ball.
saw Carlos Mencia at the laugh factory a few months ago, he left in his S550 AMG.
not sure what type of car but i used to work at a studio and we did a session with beau bridges and on his keychain he had a toyota key.
i'm sure i've seen more but i can't remember


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (eurotekms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotekms* »_

Met this chic in FLA when I was doing *come* consulting for for a certain website. S

 
Sounds like a sticky situation.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (leitmotif)*

Eddie Griffin - BMW 750Li 
Brittany Snow - BMW Z3
James Caan - Lexus 400h and a Prius
Anthony Anderson - G wagen - Chevy Avalanche, he used to drive a Toyota Tercel when he started.
Marsha Thomason - MB AMG E55 wagon
Cyrus Bolooki from NFG - Honda Accord and CR-V
Landon Donovan - Cadillac Escalade - Ferrari 360 Spider


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
Trying to figure out what that is? Ecosse Heretic? No, looks more custom Ducati. Hmmm.

I was trying to find another pic of that bike but no luck, found these though. He has a few sweet bikes!


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (VR6GTI72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI72* »_
I was trying to find another pic of that bike but no luck, found these though. He has a few sweet bikes!


Which is a good sign that the re-make of Bullitt will have a good leading guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_
Which is a good sign that the re-make of Bullitt will have a good leading guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


BINGO found it.
Its a KTM by Jessie Rooke


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (MaSeDoGG)*

Cher-2006 Bentley Continental GTC(currently), Porsche 911 cabrio(status unknown), 2005 Bentley Continental GT(sold for charitiy), 2003 Hummer H2(sold for charity).
Pics of Cher in her '06 Bentley GTC here: http://www.cherlove.net/galler...m=804


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VR6GTI72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI72* »_
BINGO found it.
Its a KTM by Jessie Rooke









oooof....now that is badass! thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skibum525 (Apr 14, 2004)

I knew bill gates and Paul Allen had 959s, but I didn't know Seinfeld had one


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Zanardi.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zanardi.* »_









Patrick Dempsey has a great ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (155VERT83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *155VERT83* »_Patrick Dempsey has a great ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, he seems like he's got some pretty sweet rides! Cool guy..


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBoy)*

forgot a couple
Cadzilla Billy F. Gibbons:








CL600 Arsenio Hall:


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (leitmotif)*

Another celebrity owner of a GN is/was Sean Penn. His got stolen though.
Sam Kinison died when he was struck in his 20th Anniversary Turbo Trans-Am.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (chernaudi)*









Another Billy Gibbons


----------



## rockhog (Dec 23, 2005)

brad pitt has the baddest vehicles, and seinfeld with the spyder
celebs with prius are lame. overindulgent ****s. yeah, you spend 5000$ a month ac'ing your 15,000sq ft mansion and drive an environ-friendly car around...


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Audi_Chick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi_Chick* »_








Zach Braff 

He had a 996 C4S before that; it was on punk'd.
And if we're talking motorcycles, can't forget Ryan Reynolds:


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (rockhog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockhog* »_celebs with prius are lame. overindulgent ****s. yeah, you spend 5000$ a month ac'ing your 15,000sq ft mansion and drive an environ-friendly car around...

Well one is about comfort, the other is about image. To celebs, image is everything. Duh!


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

The bikes Pitt & Reynolds have are amazing!


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Simon Cowell 








Ben Afleck








Pete Wentz


----------



## 4bang3rlove (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_As much as I can't stand either of them......
*Scott Storch:* 










I google him and he appears to be the biggest tool ever lol.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (4bang3rlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4bang3rlove* »_
I google him and he appears to be the biggest tool ever lol. 

You are correct


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

Having a bunch of brand new high end exotics does not make someone an enthusiast.


----------



## Piranha-- (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*

There is on eway to recognise a real enthusiast.
Look at his fingers....
Do the resemble a mechanic's fingers?
Yes = enthusiast
No = Poser.
Mine are black







hehe


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Piranha--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piranha--* »_There is on eway to recognise a real enthusiast.
Look at his fingers....
Do the resemble a mechanic's fingers?
Yes = enthusiast
No = Poser.
Mine are black







hehe

Yes, because having dirty fingers is the end-all and be-all of being a car enthusiast


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

lol yea








and if you have an automatic you are a loser as well


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBoy)*

LMMFAO

_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBoy* »_
Yeah, he seems like he's got some pretty sweet rides! Cool guy..


----------



## tomjava (Jan 29, 2004)

*This is a nice toy.*









More on this:
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/the...7.php
owner:


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_






































Damn, that car gets around.


----------



## Juniper Monkeys (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_The bikes Pitt & Reynolds have are amazing!

Yeah, especially Pitt. That is some great stuff.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_The bikes Pitt & Reynolds have are amazing!


Does Reynolds have other bikes? The one here on the forum is a stock "off the rack" Ducati. Don't get me wrong, it is a cool bike, but the Brad Pitt bikes from this forum.....oof!


----------



## eibbor (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (leitmotif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leitmotif* »_
when i was a kid (13 ish) i saw Billy F. Gibbons from ZZ Top in a weird customized E36 M3. the hood had all these louvers cut into it and instead of a BMW logo on the hood it was an 8ball.


With this post, you have single-handedly made the M3 cool. 
If I ever get one, and someone tells me only douchebags with bluetooh earpieces drive them, I can say "so does Billy Gibbons... end of discussion!"


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
Does Reynolds have other bikes? The one here on the forum is a stock "off the rack" Ducati. Don't get me wrong, it is a cool bike, but the Brad Pitt bikes from this forum.....oof!

He does, but I couldn't find any photos, and I don't know what they are offhand.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Piranha--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piranha--* »_There is on eway to recognise a real enthusiast.
Look at his fingers....
*Do they have grease under the finger nails?* 
Yes = enthusiast
No = Poser.
Mine are black







hehe

fixed








Matt LeBlonc is a huge Motorcycle guy, iirc he does some amateur racing















http://www.motorcyclistonline.....html 


_Modified by A.Wilder at 6:13 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

Neil Peart (Rush)








has (or had) a BMW Z8








as evidenced by the cover (and text) of one of his books


----------



## Ubryaj (Dec 25, 2007)

Is it just me or do most celebrities not have license plates on their cars? Just the dealer plate. If I remember there was a post on here about some supercar meet where most of them didn't have plates? How does this work...


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

A lot of people in LA dont have plates, whether they are celebrities or not. Dont ask me why though.


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

I read that Neil Peart is also a bike guy. After he tragically lost his wife and daughter in separate incidents, he spent some time traveling the US on one.


----------



## greychinchilla (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

Nick Mason from Pink Floyd may have one the most impressive car collections out there. It includes such goodness as a Mclaren F1, several old Ferrari race cars, a Porsche 962...
See some of it here:
http://www.passionautomobile.c....html


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (greychinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greychinchilla* »_Nick Mason from Pink Floyd may have one the most impressive car collections out there. It includes such goodness as a Mclaren F1, several old Ferrari race cars, a Porsche 962...
See some of it here:
http://www.passionautomobile.c....html


According to that link, one of those cars is a former Gilles Villeneuve Ferrari F1 car


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (passwag02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passwag02* »_I read that Neil Peart is also a bike guy. After he tragically lost his wife and daughter in separate incidents, he spent some time traveling the US on one.

What a horrible story.....









_Quote, originally posted by *Wiki* »_Soon after the culmination of Rush's Test For Echo Tour on July 4, 1997, Peart's daughter and only child, 19-year-old Selena Taylor, was killed in a single-car accident on the 401 highway near the town of Brighton, Ontario on August 10. His common-law wife of 22 years, Jacqueline Taylor, succumbed to cancer only 10 months later on June 20, 1998. Peart, however, maintains that her death was the result of a "broken heart" and called it "a slow suicide by apathy. She just didn't care."


----------



## Ubryaj (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

I need to try driving around in my Miata with just a fancy sounding dealership plate and see if I can get away with it. If they pull me over, I'll just say I'm famous, how dare you to not know who I am.







But no really, I want to know how they can do this.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (eibbor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eibbor* »_
With this post, you have single-handedly made the M3 cool. 
If I ever get one, and someone tells me only douchebags with bluetooh earpieces drive them, I can say "so does Billy Gibbons... end of discussion!"
instead of blue tooth (which of course they didn't have in 1995..) he had his funk black hat on the one with the curly dread lock looking things...


----------



## kaylexty (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (leitmotif)*

im surprised nobody has mentioned Jay Leno and his massive collection http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/cars/


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (Juniper Monkeys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juniper Monkeys* »_
Yeah, especially Pitt. That is some great stuff.

Seems like he loves the V-twin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (kaylexty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaylexty* »_im surprised nobody has mentioned Jay Leno and his massive collection http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/cars/
 thats a give in


----------



## Thrice (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (ZoomBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBoy* »_
Yeah, he seems like he's got some pretty sweet rides! Cool guy..

















I was gonna post this, however I believe it was more like this...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MRVW01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRVW01* »_
What a horrible story.....










+1


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (Brownalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brownalicious* »_









Keepin it real!


----------



## WhistlerYOW (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: (Piranha--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piranha--* »_There is on eway to recognise a real enthusiast.
Look at his fingers....
Do the resemble a mechanic's fingers?
Yes = enthusiast
No = Poser.
Mine are black







hehe

What if they smell like fish?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (MaSeDoGG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaSeDoGG* »_

















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Surprised Leno hasn't made an appearance. It's kinda obvious but still


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (passwag02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passwag02* »_I read that Neil Peart is also a bike guy. After he tragically lost his wife and daughter in separate incidents, he spent some time traveling the US on one.

That's right, I forgot to mention that. He rides BMW bikes, his first one given to him by his late wife. After the passing of his daughter and then wife, he rode that bike about 55,000 miles, from Canada, up to Alaska, down through the States to Central America...read his book titled "Ghost Rider", and you'll get the full narrative, describing the journey and his state of mind.
Even today, he rides a BMW bike from venue to venue on concert tours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (2112)*

I had a pic of Kobe Bryant leaving Staples in his Aprilla motorcycle. I'll post as soon as I go through all my Compact Flash cards


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (SlavaKM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlavaKM* »_









ovechkin...


----------



## jonkarter (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Piranha--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piranha--* »_There is on eway to recognise a real enthusiast.
Look at his fingers....
Do the resemble a mechanic's fingers?
Yes = enthusiast
No = Poser.
Mine are black







hehe

haha wow you're awesome mad respect... NOT. To be a car enthusiast all you need to do is enjoy driving. If you're making the big bucks, you don't get down and dirty with your car when its broken, instead you pay someone like you're self to do it.


----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

Dave Grohl used to have a 2002 M5 (pretty sure he sold it)


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Rukh)*

what's her name?

_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_
Apparently. She sure is/was cute though.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_what's her name?


Stephanie Sedorra


----------



## Vdub BELLA (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (Spectral)*


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

In a bunch of these pictures I see the cars with paper tags with dealer names on them....are these cars all on loan (like in Entourage) to get the dealer free advertising?

_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Hayden Christensen's 360


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (NightTrain EX)*

4 pages and no mention of Jay Kay's (Jamiroquai) car collection?
His collection includes:
* Aston Martin DB5
* Audi RS4
* Audi RS6
* Audi R8
* Bentley Continental Flying Spur
* Ferrari 550
* Ferrari F355
* Ferrari Mondial
* Ferrari F40
* Ferrari F50
* Enzo Ferrari
* Fiat 1000 Abarth (sport version of Fiat 600)
* Hummer H2
* Lamborghini Diablo SE30
* Lamborghini Miura
* Maserati A6 GCS FRUA
* Mercedes-Benz G-Class
* Mercedes-Benz 600 (W100)
* Range Rover
* Rolls-Royce Phantom


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

anybody noticed that around the blue "seinfeld" there are 3 Audis, A3, A6 and a TT.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (KARMANN_20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KARMANN_20V* »_4 pages and no mention of Jay Kay's (Jamiroquai) car collection?
His collection includes:
* Aston Martin DB5
* Audi RS4
* Audi RS6
* Audi R8
* Bentley Continental Flying Spur
* Ferrari 550
* Ferrari F355
* Ferrari Mondial
* Ferrari F40
* Ferrari F50
* Enzo Ferrari
* Fiat 1000 Abarth (sport version of Fiat 600)
* Hummer H2
* Lamborghini Diablo SE30
* Lamborghini Miura
* Maserati A6 GCS FRUA
* Mercedes-Benz G-Class
* Mercedes-Benz 600 (W100)
* Range Rover
* Rolls-Royce Phantom


Sounds like the typical rich guy cliche list for the non enthusiast.


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (KARMANN_20V)*

Tim Allen, anybody???
He has a huge collection in a warehouse in Burbank.
Audi W12
Audi RS6
Ferrari 599
Mustangs of all years and type including a 500KR
Ford GT40
Customs
Motorcycles
Big car guy...


----------



## nlatham19 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
Stephanie Sadorra 

Also google Jenni Lee















P.S. NSFW


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwik!gti* »_
Sounds like the typical rich guy cliche list for the non enthusiast.

Naw hes a car guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (VR6GTI72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI72* »_
Naw hes a car guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1evlaudi* »_anybody noticed that around the blue "seinfeld" there are 3 Audis, A3, A6 and a TT.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is LA afterall. It seems like more people are getting Audis. Usually on the LA freeways you find majority Prius, MB, BMW, and Lexus.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwik!gti* »_
Sounds like the typical rich guy cliche list for the non enthusiast.









sounds like the typical TLCer not knowing wtf their talking about.
the guy is an avid enthusiasts, and tracks all of his cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and Dave Grohl...good man.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

















belongs to;








Mike Ness from Social Distortion's 54 Chevy...he sings about the car in the live version of 'Ball and Chain' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (nlatham19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nlatham19* »_
Also google Jenni Lee















P.S. NSFW

oh my


----------



## Tarmacspec06 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nick Mason of Pink Floyd has a serious collection
















Ewan Mcgregor joins the likes of Pitt and Clooney with a nice collection of bikes.
















If your into bikes check out The Long Way Round and The Long Way Down, very cool stuff they did!


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: (Tarmacspec06)*

kimi's bikes
iceman 2















iceman 1


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (dubsix)*

Billy Joel just bought a '73 Beetle...


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_

















_Modified by WD-40 at 4:04 PM 4-24-2008_

Ha that the 1st thing that came to my mind. I drove one of those for a couple years in high school. It was slow handled horribly power steering would go out when braking and trying to make a turn so basically all the time yet I had so much fun in that car. If nothing else I've learned life is what you make out of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
D


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_








sounds like the typical TLCer not knowing wtf their talking about.
the guy is an avid enthusiasts, and tracks all of his cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah really. What kind of non car enthusiast would buy a Abarth? That's not exactly an A lister's car of choice.


----------



## SpeedRicer (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (NightTrain EX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NightTrain EX* »_In a bunch of these pictures I see the cars with paper tags with dealer names on them....are these cars all on loan (like in Entourage) to get the dealer free advertising?


They are just new (or unregistered) cars. When you buy a car in California, you don't get a temporary plate tag, you get a small windshield sticker that has your registration information until your new plates are sent in the mail. Because of that, dealers usually put their advertisement in your license plate area.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Jamie Foxx drives a Silver Gallardo. Saw him out last night.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

What about Jay Leno that guy must have 20-30 old cars in his garage







.Also i did look to see if anyone had said his name.


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (weirdajs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weirdajs* »_What about Jay Leno that guy must have 20-30 old cars in his garage







.Also i did look to see if anyone had said his name. 








Ive heard he has a few yes


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

I would say Jay Leno is kind of a given, anyone who doesnt know about his collection shouldnt be here.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*









+








*=*


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

Just wondering what does Till Lindemann of Rammstein drive? Tried to google but no results...


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Curious, why does the fact that an accomplished producer/a&r exec (a genuine enthusiast) can afford a car like that make him a tool?
You cant say that if you could afford it that you wouldnt take one, unless of course you truly hate the car.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Curious, why does the fact that an accomplished producer/a&r exec (a genuine enthusiast) can afford a car like that make him a tool?
You cant say that if you could afford it that you wouldnt take one, unless of course you truly hate the car.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NzHure-YBmA
eat my shorts


----------



## TazioNuvolari (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

























Proof that god likes Ferraris.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

No, just Eric Clapton.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (TazioNuvolari)*

That's Trent Reznor and this is what he was driving after a VMA show. It looks old. Any idea what it is?


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (TazioNuvolari)*









Bams old car








Joey Lawrence
Woah!


----------



## Juniper Monkeys (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (weirdajs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weirdajs* »_What about Jay Leno that guy must have 20-30 old cars in his garage







.Also i did look to see if anyone had said his name. 

As others have said, Leno is almost too obvious for the thread, but just for the record, he has about 90 cars and 80 motorcycles.


----------



## .:RyouExperienced (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (SlavaKM)*
















Only in America my friends, only in America...


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (.:RyouExperienced)*









This was his Magic Bus:


----------



## TazioNuvolari (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (SlavaKM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlavaKM* »_No, just Eric Clapton.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (TazioNuvolari)*

Warren Buffet is worth more than 40 Billion and this is how he rolls:

















P Diddy is worth a lot less and this is how he rolls:















Except his is a custom $700,000 version



_Modified by Spectral at 7:07 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (.:RyouExperienced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:RyouExperienced* »_[Joey Lawrence pic]







Only in America my friends, only in America...


----------



## BrianGriffin (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (.:RyouExperienced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:RyouExperienced* »_















Only in America my friends, only in America...

what... a... DOUCHE!!!


----------



## [spoon] (Jan 26, 2005)

Ever notice how the gangster rappers always have fancy cars in their music videos, but the only cars that actually get driven are the 80's GM cars on 24s?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Spectral)*

My respect for John Mayer just increased tenfold.


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My respect for John Mayer just increased tenfold.

Funny, I was thinking the same thing. On a similar note, Terri Hatcher just became more attractive.


----------



## jonkarter (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_ 









jealousy much?


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (Zanardi.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zanardi.* »_
Funny, I was thinking the same thing. On a similar note, Terri Hatcher just became more attractive.

They're real and they're spectacular!


----------



## bubba_sideways (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_
They're real and they're spectacular!









+ eleventy billion


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

Warren Buffet recently bought the new Cadillac DTS i believe. I read it not too long ago in a news paper.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (madeinkorea23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madeinkorea23* »_Warren Buffet recently bought the new Cadillac DTS i believe. I read it not too long ago in a news paper. 


You are correct Sir. The Lincoln was his previous ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volksless (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwik!gti* »_
Sounds like the typical rich guy cliche list for the non enthusiast.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rJZAg2KL_FY watch that video and tell me hes not an enthusiast. Mercedes 300 sl and 600 sedan and other non typical cars. Hardly the cars of your average wealthy popstar.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (Volksless)*

Ivanna Trump








Vince Vaughn








Jenna Jameson - A Muci on eBay. Now she has a Phantom. She's the richest woman in porn.








Jack Osbourne. That's supposed to be his family airbrushed on the car.








Clint Eastwood










_Modified by Spectral at 9:10 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## P-Body (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Rukh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_
How many of you knew that Madison Monroe owns an FD RX-7?









Great googly moogly. I always wonder why someone who looks pretty enough to model legitimately gets into porn. This girl has a killer face.
Oh, and car is nice too.


----------



## P-Body (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_
Pete Wentz










Bahahaha. He looks like a hobbit.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (P-Body)*

Jessica Alba








Jeremy Piven








Keanu Reeves 








Brad Pitt








Steven Tyler








Patrick Dempsey


----------



## P-Body (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_
Brad Pitt










Something surreal about seeing him and her on that scooter. It's almost as if they're normal people. Which they're not.


----------



## FRM-JRZ (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (P-Body)*

is it just me or do Steven Tyler and Mick Jaggers faces look like the inside of a very old and very used catchers glove?
that pic of him just reminded me of this as its the first thing i think. sorry off topic


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (P-Body)*

I can't find any pics but I've seen Ben Affleck driving a Ram SRT-10 around NYC.
Justin Timberlake








Sienna Miller
















Jesse James
















Big Black and his Pinto








Hugh Jackman








Jay Leno








David Hasselhoff


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: (TazioNuvolari)*

Nick Mason is great. What makes him even better is that he participates in pretty much every historic cars racing event. Great to see his 250GTO, being driven HARD! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (J-Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Tim* »_Nick Mason is great. What makes him even better is that he participates in pretty much every historic cars racing event. Great to see his 250GTO, being driven HARD! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
From what i remember of an article i read about Nick Mason, he owns a business that rents exotic and rare and classic cars to film and TV and print.
http://www.tentenths.co.uk/ 

_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia* »_As Floyd's recording and touring schedule grew more sporadic, Mason was left with more time to pursue his favourite hobby, auto racing. He owns (through his company Ten Tenths) and races several classic cars, and has competed successfully at the 24 hours of Le Mans. His collection has been a subject of his 1998 book, Into the Red which he documents his experience with his cars along with some histories.[1] He is also a qualified pilot, and flies a Aerospatiale AS 350 Squirrel helicopter in specially painted colours.[2]
Mason was invited by Ferrari to purchase one of their 400 Enzos, which Jeremy Clarkson pleaded with him to borrow for reviewing purposes on the BBC motoring programme Top Gear. Mason agreed, on the sole condition that throughout the review, Clarkson promoted the release of Inside Out: A Personal History of Pink Floyd. This led to Clarkson using Pink Floyd album titles in his description of the Enzo and the stig driving round the track with Another Brick In The Wall playing. Mason says that his favourite car of all time is the Ferrari 250 GTO, and owns one of the 36 built. He later sold his Ferrari Enzo to millionaire Mohammad Jamil for £650 000.
Nick Mason's book, Inside Out: A Personal History of Pink Floyd, was published in the UK in October 2004.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

Jeremy Piven's Bronco is badass.


----------



## 1BADSUV (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*

Another one of Clint Eastwood and his multiple Typhoon + Helicopter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.syty.org/old/imagelibrary/clint.jpg


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (P-Body)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P-Body* »_Great googly moogly. I always wonder why someone who looks pretty enough to model legitimately gets into porn. This girl has a killer face. Oh, and car is nice too.


because a pretty face doesn't exactly narrow it down all the time... that and have you seen the acting in porn? not all that convincing 99 & 44/100% of the time


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_Jeremy Piven









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05pJ1yG3IS0
Gas fight?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (valfaw)*

Saw Jeffrey Jones at the start of the California Mille today. I didn't see his car, however.
The event (not his car)









The celeb (in the blue hat)









For reference:


----------



## TASVW (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (KARMANN_20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KARMANN_20V* »_Just wondering what does Till Lindemann of Rammstein drive? Tried to google but no results...


_Quote »_
Playboy: Which car do you drive? 
Lindemann: A jeep, because it’s useful in the countryside where I live, between Schwerin and Wismar. There is my home country. A very boring place. After ten years travelling the whole world this is the perfect place for me. I can’t stand big cities longer than three days now. 


http://till-lindemann.skynetbl...-2006


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: ([spoon])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[spoon* »_]Ever notice how the gangster rappers always have fancy cars in their music videos, but the only cars that actually get driven are the 80's GM cars on 24s?

Because the cars really aren't theirs. Or a ultra low mileage lease....


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Tarmacspec06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarmacspec06* »_Ewan Mcgregor joins the likes of Pitt and Clooney with a nice collection of bikes.

You can also see his black Prius and black LR Defender appear in the Long Way Down series.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (MRVW01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRVW01* »_
Because the cars really aren't theirs. Or a ultra low mileage lease....
i was going to say just about 99% of cars in videos or ads are rented. Rappers have found a way to use a small amount of advance money (that they should be using for making the record and promotion) to hype themselves and make them look rich. truth be told most of them are in deep debt.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_Saw Jeffrey Jones at the start of the California Mille today. I didn't see his car, however.
The event (not his car)









The celeb (in the blue hat)









For reference:








were there any teenage boys around? You could possibly be eligible for a Crimestoppers reward


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (ATL_Av8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_were there any teenage boys around? You could possibly be eligible for a Crimestoppers reward

Hey now, Jeffrey Jones has done some choice stuff in the past, other than kids.
FBDO, Hunt for Red October, Ravenous,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_
Hey now, Jeffrey Jones has done some choice stuff in the past, other than kids.
FBDO, Hunt for Red October, Ravenous,









Don't forget Howard the Duck and Stay Tuned. 80's movies FTW.


----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (leitmotif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leitmotif* »_i was going to say just about 99% of cars in videos or ads are rented. Rappers have found a way to use a small amount of advance money (that they should be using for making the record and promotion) to hype themselves and make them look rich. truth be told most of them are in deep debt.

A lot of cars are rented but about just as often they are owned by people involved in the music (ex: producers, promoters, and even enthusiasts that let/want their cars used in music videos). The thing is making yourself look rich is part of promotion for a rapper. The smart ones just figure out how to get past that (Lupe Fiasco is probably a good example). And, yeah, most music artists are in debt.
To keep this on topic. Busta Rhymes and his Lamborghini:


----------



## vstarchief (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwik!gti* »_
Sounds like the typical rich guy cliche list for the non enthusiast.

There's no question Jay Kay's the real deal.
He races at the Goodwood Festival of Speed in the UK and sleeps in his car for the event.


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (vstarchief)*

there's some good stuff in here.

Ali Goulet, former pro snowboarder had a really nice Audi 20vT Coupe, which it looks like he may have sold. He also got a TT when they were first coming out. And he's an Audi certified driving instructor.
His coupe


----------



## K-Style_28 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*

I remember hearing that Jonathan Davis bought an old aircooled beetle that belonged to a serial killer who was shooting people through the key lock of the door for a crazy amount of cash.


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Michael Jordan has quite a collection. I see him on the raod all the time. His Ferreri 612 has the plate MJ 6. I saw his Ferreri 599 today and it's plate was MJ 5.


----------



## Beltfed (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (K-Style_28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K-Style_28* »_I remember hearing that Jonathan Davis bought an old aircooled beetle that belonged to a serial killer who was shooting people through the key lock of the door for a crazy amount of cash.

That was Ted Bundy's Beetle, but it belonged to Arthur R. who was a known true crime dealer for good period of time. They were going to open a musuem of artifacts together, mostly Arthur's collection with Davis's funding. But that fell through and never happened due to several disagreements. I believe Arthur got mostly everything back (which was on loan to Davis for a Warped Tour showing), not sure if it was by court order or not. This collection even included Gacy's Patch's and Pogo clown costumes. To me, quite the desirable items to say the least.
That story is wrong, Bundy never shot any victim. He strangled and bludgeoned them. That aside, Bundy did use the Beetle to pick up some of his victims.


----------



## theSCHAFF (Dec 4, 2006)

Chris titus has some nice custom 'hot rods'


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Looks like Becks got a new ride.


----------



## ModestMERK (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (ablauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ablauer* »_there's some good stuff in here.

Ali Goulet, former pro snowboarder had a really nice Audi 20vT Coupe, which it looks like he may have sold. He also got a TT when they were first coming out. And he's an Audi certified driving instructor.
His coupe










Thats a really nice car. Go Ali! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rukh)*

Clint Eastwood has a Typhoon! Awesome! LOL


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*

A billion apologies if this is a repost. Hugh Grant's R8:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

At one time, or another
Owners of a Quattro.
Steffi Graf








The King of Spain








Niki Lauda








Peter Hoffman








And also Neil Peart of Rush


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Clean that brake dust off.


----------



## ShavedFace (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

Where are her shoes?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (ShavedFace)*

Nicholas Cage 

















tommy hilfiger 








Jason Kay 








Roger Penske 








Eric Clapton 








Nick Mason 








Rod Stewart 
no pics


_Modified by 1.9..16vTurbo at 1:58 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

Daniel Craig


----------



## VWvans (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Tim Allen's Z06 and a few of his other cars.








































































Hes also got the only Yenko stinger convertible in existence








A F100 








426 hemi with a 14-71 on it powering his other F100

His LT5 powered Impala SS

Big Black
















David Beckam's Drophead

















Look what drama drives

















Bam









Pharrel in his Enzo


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (xgarage)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JtG8WT-YJc
talk about an enthusiast
Travis Barker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2HTXjM5_UY
His car on pimp my ride.... freakin sweet


----------



## Chillininfl (Sep 16, 2007)

The porn star's FD is or was for sale... I went and looked at it actually, very nice. Seat herpes worth it though? Not to me...


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (Chillininfl)*

Didn't Shanna Moakler buy and had (famous old school Caddy customizer) build that gold Caddy for Travis?


----------



## jaxblue (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*

jay leno
















conan


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Young Dro's Escalade
























It's on rose gold 30s.


----------



## zwirko (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*

EDWARD ROONEY!










_Modified by zwirko at 5:53 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (zwirko)*

I saw travis rice on the audiworld forums for a little. he bought an r8


----------



## Shakotan (Aug 3, 2008)

tim allens impala is also the infamous Binford Impala that mofo is super fast


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_A billion apologies if this is a repost. Hugh Grant's R8:










_Quote, originally posted by *sp_wh* »_Daniel Craig









Nice. This fits their public personnas well.
Can't decide if I'd take the S6 or R8.


_Modified by Golgo-13 at 6:01 PM 9/8/2008_


----------



## VeeDubbin16v (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (Golgo-13)*

Is that blue hot-rod in Tim Allen's shop the one that they were building on Tool Time?


----------



## TurboVolksWagner (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (VeeDubbin16v)*

Drama Beatz Chrysler 300
( Rob n Big )


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (Golgo-13)*

Large Professor








S550


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (reticulan)*

Petr Sykora - Pittsburgh Penguins


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (reticulan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reticulan* »_Large Professor








S550









So youve seen the extra p rolling in queens???


----------



## P-Body (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Golgo-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golgo-13* »_
Nice. This fits their public personnas well.
Can't decide if I'd take the S6 or R8.

_Modified by Golgo-13 at 6:01 PM 9/8/2008_

So you agree that the R8 is for people who shop for hoodwashes?


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (P-Body)*


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (natedogg799)*

I heard somewhere that Jason Lee has a TVR vixen ive never been able to find any pics to confirm. And iirc Sean Penn has a Grand National aswell


----------



## rscshakespeare (Jan 22, 2007)

*one of kimi raikkonens X cars........*

http://exoticspotter.com/list....sting


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_That's Trent Reznor and this is what he was driving after a VMA show. It looks old. Any idea what it is? 









It's THE VOLVO 244GLE OF DESPAIR.
(actually not a Volvo, though it does seem to be an import car from the '70s).


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: one of kimi raikkonens X cars........ (rscshakespeare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rscshakespeare* »_http://exoticspotter.com/list....sting
it must suck when your boss makes you sell your car that you've put that much money into


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: one of kimi raikkonens X cars........ (ATL_Av8r)*

There are so many people in this thread that I have NO IDEA of who they are


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: one of kimi raikkonens X cars........ (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_There are so many people in this thread that I have NO IDEA of who they are









Uh oh. You're about to get flamed by a million people for not "appreciating urban culture." You had better take that back. All these fly-by-night rappers with rented Bentleys are _artists_ who demand your _respect._


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: one of kimi raikkonens X cars........ (AKADriver)*

subscribed.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_
















belongs to;








Mike Ness from Social Distortion's 54 Chevy...he sings about the car in the live version of 'Ball and Chain' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my buddy threw a beer at him this weekend while he was on stage and was rushed by him and about 4 bouncers, he made it out alive though.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_










Apparently he also owns the Tool Time van from Home Improvement.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*

Saw this go on the auction block in Monterey last month. Car was owned by Robert Hays a.k.a. Ted Striker. It's famous for being used in the movie Airplane!. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1amYd47CQs









That's Ted Striker himself in the car. FYI, it sold for $40k.


_Modified by chucchinchilla at 1:10 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_Tim Allen's Z06 and a few of his other cars.

He also has a Beetle and a Ghia.


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Love this thread...*

Love this thread!
We need to see the cars from Ralph Lauren...


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Love this thread... (RS-Karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS-Karl* »_Love this thread!
We need to see the cars from Ralph Lauren...

http://www.autoblog.com/photos...631/  
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dang that guy has a ton of money in cars



_Modified by natedogg799 at 5:52 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Love this thread... (natedogg799)*

Maybe my band should write a song about our cars for giggles. It'd be about how my Golf and the drummer's subaru are lame next to his mother's 64 Impala...


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
my buddy threw a beer at him this weekend while he was on stage and was rushed by him and about 4 bouncers, he made it out alive though. 

your buddy sounds like a tool


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
my buddy threw a beer at him this weekend while he was on stage and was rushed by him and about 4 bouncers, he made it out alive though. 
What a random stupid thing to admit doing


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (geoffp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoffp* »_
your buddy sounds like a tool









agreed.


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_What a random stupid thing to admit doing












































that's a lot of roll eyes. you must be REALLY upset.


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_
It's THE VOLVO 244GLE OF DESPAIR.
(actually not a Volvo, though it does seem to be an import car from the '70s).


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_
It's THE VOLVO 244GLE OF DESPAIR.
(actually not a Volvo, though it does seem to be an import car from the '70s).

looks like a chevette to me


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (TheOrange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheOrange* »_there's some good stuff in here.

Ali Goulet, former pro snowboarder had a really nice Audi 20vT Coupe, which it looks like he may have sold. He also got a TT when they were first coming out. And he's an Audi certified driving instructor.
His coupe









sorry I had to, but did you say:








*ducks for bad attempt at humor*
..i dont know if anyone ha sposted it yet, but patrick dempsey's black GT3RS is neat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbdeane (Mar 10, 2008)

piven owns a classic bronc? I F-ing LOVE those cars.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (VeeDubbin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbin16v* »_Is that blue hot-rod in Tim Allen's shop the one that they were building on Tool Time?

yep. i noticed that too.


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: (cbdeane)*


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
my buddy threw a beer at him this weekend while he was on stage and was rushed by him and about 4 bouncers, he made it out alive though. 

your buddy is a f u cktard. t. karma will catch him soon hopefully.


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_
yep. i noticed that too.

and the uber rare ford rs200 group b rally homlogation special? most valuable car there i bet


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
my buddy threw a beer at him this weekend while he was on stage and was rushed by him and about 4 bouncers, he made it out alive though. 

your friend sounds like a dick. was he drunk? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_looks like a chevette to me

Two things that make it not a Chevette:
- the door seems to be upholstered all the way up to the window. Chevette doors were painted metal at the top.
- the armrest sits at an angle, though that could just be broken.


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

cool thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hugh Grant/R8 is a nice fit


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (TMH)*


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_ http://www.pa.lamar.edu/dept/p....html
















Damn....
TCL detectives at their finest right there!


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (thenick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenick* »_
http://www.pa.lamar.edu/dept/p....html
Damn....
TCL detectives at their finest right there!


That link tells of someone who died....Am I missing something here?


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*

Rowan Atkinson:








Wyclef and his old McLaren:








Ralph Lauren's McLaren F1 LM and one of two of his regular McLarens..:
















Jay Leno's McLaren F1:








And George Harrison had a dark purple McLaren F1, can't find a pic so this will do:


----------



## M117 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

Cool, my last name is Rizzo and no relation the Mayor. Anywho, i can't believe nobody posted Cristina's Ferrari he just wrecked. 
The car.








Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (M117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M117* »_Cool, my last name is Rizzo and no relation the Mayor. Anywho, i can't believe nobody posted Cristina's Ferrari he just wrecked. 


Your the second person that thought my handle was named after the mayor... I actually didn't know about the mayor until a member on here told me he has Frank Rizzo's cane. My handle was made because of the Jerky Boys character.


----------



## M117 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

Yeah i didn't think your name had much to do with the mayor, that would just be strange. I just thought it was cool since it's my last name as well.


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (M117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chillininfl* »_The porn star's FD is or was for sale... I went and looked at it actually, very nice. Seat herpes worth it though? Not to me...

i just lol'd on a confrence call


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (stapleface)*









And his Hummer


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_
That link tells of someone who died....Am I missing something here?

Read the last full paragraph.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (thenick)*

Jay Leno's "tankrod"....so coo


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (thenick)*

So other people survived him? Whoa, what is this world coming to?
(still don't see any significance







)


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_
Look what drama drives


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (czook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *czook* »_So other people survived him? Whoa, what is this world coming to?
(still don't see any significance







)


_Quote, originally posted by *Lamar State College* »_Monroe is survived by his wife Thelma Clark of Port Arthur, whom he married in 1939. He also is survived by two sons: W. Sam Monroe and wife Linda of Port Arthur; and James M. Monroe of Glenmora, La.; two daughters: Janet Dunderdale and husband Ralph of Port Arthur, and Becky Monroe of Port Arthur; five grandchildren: Kristine Grado and husband Marc; *Madison Monroe *II; Ellen Hopson and husband Jason; Meghan Monroe and Russell Monroe; and three great grandchildren: Marcy Grado, Karissa Grado and Auston Hopson.


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (thenick)*

ohhhhhhhhhhhh
ok


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (czook)*

Kim Kardashian








Brad Pitt








BJ Novak from The Office








Lauren Conrad








Rob Dyrdek








Big Black


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (DeathLens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathLens* »_ 
And his Hummer









Was this one before or after the one that got its roof cut off?
Now he has a blue one with rimz? Even though he talked crap on people that put rimz on a hummer on Cribs?


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_As much as I can't stand either of them......
*Scott Storch:* 










Last I heard he went bankrupt and had all his car's repo'd.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_
Last I heard he went bankrupt and had all his car's repo'd.

good. He's a ****en idiot.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Kim Kardashian
Lauren Conrad










Just got 10x hotter in my book


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Gaki)*

Seal








Katherine Heigl








MacGyver drives an All-Road








Paris saving the world








John Goodman








David Spade








Rod Dyrdek Rouge Status Camaro








Pink








Gnarls Barkley 








John Mayer


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*









He just got cooler in my book, as did:


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Gaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaki* »_
Just got 10x hotter in my book









Word.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_

Brad Pitt










dude is just so awesome, I can't hide my man-crush


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
dude is just so awesome, I can't hide my man-crush

There is just something cool about him.... Damn Brad...


----------



## Bixmen (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (Bixmen)*

John Mayer:


----------



## SilverJetta. (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul Giamatti.
Lives one block away from where I work.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (jaxblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxblue* »_









He actually had that car a couple of times on the show, I remember thinking it was pretty cool, and for all his self-parody, I figured he must be a car guy. Who else would rock a 5-spd SHO Taurus? (I'm pretty sure that's what it was.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*

Gret thread but most of the cars posted with the celeb's aren't theirs.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
dude is just so awesome, I can't hide my man-crush

Glad, I'm not the only one.


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*

According to the wife it's called a *bro-mance*


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (LinkATX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LinkATX* »_According to the wife it's called a *bro-mance*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Danny Carey loves cars, sports and.... CLICK
















Drives an orange Murcielago











_Modified by DedRok at 4:38 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (cheeebs)*

I ran into...








On Wednesday in Beverly Hills. He was piloting this with some fugly ass 19" chrome wheels...


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_
Word.

I concur.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

I would love to run into Samuel L. Jackson. I would intentionally piss him off so he would say those words at me that he is oh so good at saying.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (Bixmen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bixmen* »_









I would love to see more shots of this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice find. 
edit, found one,












_Modified by mhjett at 4:46 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_Danny Carey loves cars, sports and.... CLICK
















Drives an orange Murcielago








_Modified by DedRok at 4:38 PM 1-31-2009_

One of the best drummers of all time... obviously it has paid off.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

Hulk Hogan:








Elvis:


----------



## turbocoupe88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Not sure if this was posted, I didn't go through the entire thread. 
But Stuart Appleby's M5 Ute is worth a mention.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

"On The Hills, Lauren regularly drives a Mercedes-Benz CLK350 convertible, but recently she acquired an Audi R8 as part of an advertising campaign, she will be driving the car for three months and the more she is photographed driving it the longer she keeps the car. She has also been seen driving a Mini Cooper."
Its not really her car....









_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
Lauren Conrad


----------



## Paddington (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Looks like Becks got a new ride.

















The English (especially the rich ones) really like Jeeps. The only place that I've seen more Jeeps than Toledo, OH (where they're from) is in London. About the only private car you see in Central London other than expensive German sedans and Land Rovers are Jeeps.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_I would love to run into Samuel L. Jackson. I would intentionally piss him off so he would say those words at me that he is oh so good at saying.









how would you trick him into saying "MOTHER****ING SNAKES ON THIS MOTHER****ING PLANE!!!!!?!"


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mixican)*

Tim allen also owns a 2003 RS6 and a 2007 W12


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Jman5000)*

I think it means F-U, but ppl don't know. During the good ol days when archers from the opposite army were captured, they cut off the two fingers so they cannot shoot a bow. It's a F-U really.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
how would you trick him into saying "MOTHER****ING SNAKES ON THIS MOTHER****ING PLANE!!!!!?!"









While that would be ideal.... he has always been known for saying the MF word pretty good. That is all I want to hear.


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Looks like Becks got a new ride.











I wonder if this jeep ever gets dirty?


----------



## Noog (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (cdog)*

Jay Leno's the obvious choice, but at least he's got an awesome website. 
Desmosedici RR (although the Ducati North America CEO seems slightly lacking in his technical knowledge of MotoGP, or maybe he just misunderstood Jays question) - 
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/...57627

Beating on the McLaren F1 - 
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/...57627


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (Noog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noog* »_Jay Leno's the obvious choice, but at least he's got an awesome website. 
Desmosedici RR (although the Ducati North America CEO seems slightly lacking in his technical knowledge of MotoGP, or maybe he just misunderstood Jays question) - 
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/...57627


Wow!







16,000 redline!?


----------



## Noog (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_
Wow!







16,000 redline!?



They are loud! Watch at about the 57 second mark, the peoples reaction is priceless







-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iKZc34rDhU

One of the actual race bikes that the RR is based on, redline is closer to 20k - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyu2CuudA4s
Matt


----------



## vwflipped (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (Noog)*

Adrien Brody is a huge motorhead... read all about it in INTERsection
he has a modded 05 corvette.. in the article he was basically like... corvettes are great because they can hang with super cars... you can beat on em.. and replace parts from the dealer down the street... 








and an r1


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Piranha--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piranha--* »_There is on eway to recognise a real enthusiast.
Look at his fingers....
Do the resemble a mechanic's fingers?
Yes = enthusiast
No = Poser.
Mine are black







hehe








It is called Lava because of the pumice.


----------



## DISI 2.3T (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_
John Goodman










Ha, ever since that Family Guy parody of him, that is all I can think of when I hear John Goodman.

_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
BJ Novak from The Office










I wonder where/why he is wearing an Appalachian State shirt. Other than online you can really only get them in Boone!


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwflipped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwflipped* »_Adrien Brody is a huge motorhead... read all about it in INTERsection
he has a modded 05 corvette.. in the article he was basically like... corvettes are great because they can hang with super cars... you can beat on em.. and replace parts from the dealer down the street... 










Got a link to that article? I never knew, that is awesome!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_
MacGyver drives an All-Road










He would. In many ways, the Allroad is the MacGyver of cars.


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (eurotekms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotekms* »_
Well, it should mean F*** YOU. Atleast according to the Brits.

It goes back to medieval times. We had the best archers in the world, so when they caught one the French used to cut off two of his fingers. That gesture was for the French to show you still had yours, and as is traditional, tell them to go **** themselves.


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

This is awesome.







So non-flashy.
I always liked John Goodman.


----------



## vwflipped (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (NotoriousWithaG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotoriousWithaG* »_
Got a link to that article? I never knew, that is awesome!

sadly no, but it was a great article.. this was the UK cover









the US version had him on an R1


----------



## Prail (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: (vwflipped)*

I'll admit.
Beckhams murdered out Jeep is pretty nice.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (LinkATX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LinkATX* »_
One of the best drummers of all time... obviously it has paid off.

does not seem to fit the type of person he is


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re:*

Just for the fun of it, some "old school" celebrities and their cars:
James Cagney and his Auburn:








Clark Gable with some of his many fabulous cars over the years:
Packard:








Duesenberg SSJ (one of several he owned):








Jaguar XK120 Sport:








seated in his 300SL (he owned it until his death in 1962):








Gary Cooper's Duesenbergs. First his SSJ dual-cowl phaeton:








Next, Coop's SSJ Duesenberg speedster; the only such car ever built. Some view this car as the "ultimate" Duesenberg. Cooper raced this car often on the Muroc dry lakebed in the California desert against other movie stars and their supercars, such as Gable, the Marx Brothers, etc:








Rita Hayworth and her Lincoln Continental (today's movie babes should be so "babalicious"







:








Hayworth's 1953 Ghia-Cadillac given to her by her husband, the Agah-Khan:


----------



## vw6896 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*

Ok,who is this guy?
_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_If by celebrity, you mean douche.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re:*

That guy in the photo up above; was the picture of him wearing the hat taken after he wadded-up that car around the lightpole? I'm just curious because I've never before heard of anyone surviving a cranium-ectomy. There is obviously no skull beneath that hat.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

im loving this thread, but is this like the car lounge version of US Weekly or something. a guilty pleasure I guess


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (vw6896)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw6896* »_Ok,who is this guy?

Nick Hogan, Hulk Hogans son


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (DISI 2.3T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISI 2.3T* »_
I wonder where/why he is wearing an Appalachian State shirt. Other than online you can really only get them in Boone!

He came up here for a show back in November. I think he's scheduled again sometime soon.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

Probably a repost, but - Beckham:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_
Gnarls Barkley 











he's IN gnarles barkely his other name is cee-lo as most people know him


----------



## Bobbo756 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*

I don't know. I don't think most non enthusiasts would be interested in an F40 or miura. Especially not the miura.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Bobbo756)*

















also this (thankfully there are only four lug bolts per wheel)


----------



## moss (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
he's IN gnarles barkely his other name is cee-lo as most people know him 

Haha... I'm glad someone sort of caught that. His name IS Cee-lo....Gnarles Barkley is him and Danger Mouse.


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

the prius' celebs are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (NightTrain EX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NightTrain EX* »_In a bunch of these pictures I see the cars with paper tags with dealer names on them....are these cars all on loan (like in Entourage) to get the dealer free advertising?


In CA, cars usually have paper tags with dealer names on them til the actual license plates show up in the mail. Temporary tags are taped to the inside of the windshield.


----------



## xoutofstepx (Apr 25, 2006)

Lily Allen


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

MJ and his 599


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

Young Jeezy's Lamborghini... I've parked it 2x, working at the Cheetah in Atlanta. The wheels match the paint now.
Side note: Young Jeezy is a piece of garbage, he was listening to his own album when he got out of the car, I commented on it... saying "Can't get enough of yourself, eh?" he laughed, and said "I was playing it for the lady". 2nd time he came in, apparently he had been kicked out... for good, after he was informed he would not be allowed back in he pointed at everyone in the general vicinity (managers, all the valets) and said "Y'all aint nothing but a bunch of white-faced N*****s" and that he was coming back to shoot us all. What a loser.


_Modified by A Gruesome Time at 3:20 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

"My president is black...my Lambo blue...and I'll be goddamned if my rims aint, too..."
-Young Jeezy


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Matt D.)*

Just laughing to myself at how many of the celebrities listed I've never even heard of. The funny thing is that it doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## evil4bc (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lanceevox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_I see sean pen a lot around marin county driving his new Shelby (?rental?) I even followed him on a twisty road toward my house.

















Saw him last sunday !!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I found this...
"Usher drives up in his brand new Ferrari"


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (vwlarry)*

*Megan Fox*
Mercedes Benz G Class








*Al Pacino* 
Toyota Land Cruiser or Lexus?








*Ben Affleck & Jennifer Garner* 
Mercedez Benz S63
















*Sharon Stone* 
Bentley Continental GTC








*Chris Angel's rides* 








*Nick Jonas* 
*I actually saw him driving this last week in West Hollywood. 








*Ryan Sheckler*
Mercedes Benz CL63








Jeep Wrangler Unlimited








*Adrian Grenier*
Toyota Prius








*Kate Walsh* 
Range Rover Sport








*Josh Duhamel* 
Chrysler 300C SRT8








*Simon Cowel*
Bugatti Veyron
















*Pamela Anderson*
Range Rover Supercharged


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_I found this...
"Usher drives up in his brand new Ferrari"










looks like a porsche to me


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (Fahrgefuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fahrgefuhl* »_
looks like a porsche to me

Notice the OP's quotations.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Fahrgefuhl)*

Britney's SL65








Stallone in his 612 








Douche Rooney 








Adrian Greiner drives a Jetta too.








Sienna Miller likes her TTs







, here seen in London with her vert TT and has a coupe in L.A


----------



## 3WheelGTi (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (vwflipped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwflipped* »_Adrien Brody is a huge motorhead... read all about it in INTERsection
he has a modded 05 corvette.. in the article he was basically like... corvettes are great because they can hang with super cars... you can beat on em.. and replace parts from the dealer down the street... 










Hey...I used to work there! I left about a month before he came in for a tour. I heard that he was a super nice guy, and a huge Corvette freak. Very cool.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Matt D.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt D.* »_"My president is black...my Lambo blue...and I'll be goddamned if my rims aint, too..."
-Young Jeezy

One of the dumbest songs ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_
One of the dumbest songs ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

But it's all true.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Matt D.)*



Matt D. said:


> But it's all true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

Sly Stallone also drives a modded phateon, blacked out, and then he put red rub strips all the way around....


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_Just laughing to myself at how many of the celebrities listed I've never even heard of. The funny thing is that it doesn't bother me in the least.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm with the geezer.


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (Knock Sensor)*









Think I like this group the best...


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Not to get off topic, but I saw the video to "My President is Black...."
Nearly died laughing. Probably the FUNNIEST, most racist video I've ever seen in my entire life!
"My President is Black, My close-to-being-repoed Lambo is blue, I'm up to my neck in debt, how 'bout you?" 
(Original title, but was found to not be catchy)


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_
*Pamela Anderson*
Range Rover Supercharged










Hmmm....those wouldn't happen to be leather door panels and seats, would they?


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_Sly Stallone also drives a modded phateon, blacked out, and then he put red rub strips all the way around....









This is the most awesome thing I have seen all year.


----------



## 480 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_
Sienna Miller likes her TTs







, here seen in London with her vert TT and has a coupe in L.A


That seems backwards to me, a coupe in sunny California and a vert in rainy London, ehhh?


----------



## Edsquickvr6 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (xgarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgarage* »_








she is def not a celeb and shes not hot either


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (Edsquickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Edsquickvr6* »_she is def not a celeb and shes not hot either









is this car/celeb combo more suiting for you?


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (shawshank redemption)*

there's a lot of poor haters in this thread


----------



## Oldmantompkins (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Noog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noog* »_Jay Leno's the obvious choice, but at least he's got an awesome website. 
Desmosedici RR (although the Ducati North America CEO seems slightly lacking in his technical knowledge of MotoGP, or maybe he just misunderstood Jays question) - 
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/...57627

Beating on the McLaren F1 - 
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/...57627



In the Ducati film you can see an enduro kart in the background. Didnt think Jay would have one of those.


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (Edsquickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Edsquickvr6* »_she is def not a celeb and shes not hot either










you wouldnt kick her out of bed so dont hate...and if she looked twice at you, you would probably pop a hardon...be serious she is hot. 
hi hater.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Pro Skier Jon Olsson








Drives this
















Heres his video journal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Skip to 1:11 for skiing


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Oldmantompkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldmantompkins* »_
In the Ducati film you can see an enduro kart in the background. Didnt think Jay would have one of those.

Really though, what doesn't Leno have? If it has an engine, he probably owns, has owned or is the in process of acquiring one.


----------



## Candymancan420 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quite a few haters here. "I can't have what you have so I will assume that you are in debt." Oh and the guy who said that he asked Jeezy if he is really that into himself? I think not.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
Really though, what doesn't Leno have? If it has an engine, he probably owns, has owned or is the in process of acquiring one.

I think he has only sold a few cars ever. If he bought it, he keeps it.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

Rooney has a few cars. 











_Modified by Phunkshon at 5:06 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (Lanceevox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_I see sean pen a lot around marin county driving his new Shelby (?rental?) I even followed him on a twisty road toward my house.


















This is a rather long thread so im not sure if this has been said yet but Hertz Auctioned off a good amount of their Shelby GT-H vehicles. Id totally rock one.


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (dave02905)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dave02905* »_
Nick Hogan, Hulk Hogans son

Nick Hogan has earned a special ire in the Nicoclub site as he was sponsored in the Nopi drift series (which has strong connections to Nico). After his street racing Debacle (which paralyzed his friend for life) He was back online bragging that he was going to be drifting at Nopi again with a new sponsor (after his last one dropped him (he also wrecked a Viper in that series). 
Needless to say he wasn't back in the series after he was convicted. Nick is douche and an idiot. His Daddys name has gotten him off numerous speeding tickets. he doesnt belong behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (VMPhil)*









dina lohan









nick cannon









jennifer love hewitt









pam anderson


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hah JLH rockin a saab.
The $ is dryin up!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*

Apologies if a repost. Hammond and Oliver:


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_hah JLH rockin a saab.
The $ is dryin up!


Sigh.
9-3 Aero Convertible. Nothing wrong with that in my book.








The Steve's Merc.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_
They're real and they're spectacular!









i ALWAYS had a crush on her. Always.


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Brimjolt)*

This one belonged to Sienfield as well.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (post-it-note-killer)*

Does anybody know what kind of car Billy Mays has?


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_Sly Stallone also drives a modded phateon, blacked out, and then he put red rub strips all the way around....








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (jaxblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxblue* »_









/thread
I miss Conan already.


----------



## superleggera (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (post-it-note-killer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *post-it-note-killer* »_This one belonged to Sienfield as well. 









Somebody just brought in for service at our dealer! it had out of state temporary plates on it


----------



## 3WheelGTi (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_Does anybody know what kind of car Billy Mays has?









I'm not sure, but I would bet that his carpets are spotless. Thank you Oxy Clean!


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_Does anybody know what kind of car Billy Mays has?










Where is Billy's right hand and where is the other guys left hand?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*

David Beckham's Carrera S








Evil Knievel's Lagonda


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_

*Nick Jonas* 
*I actually saw him driving this last week in West Hollywood. 











camber FTW















is that anthony anderson in the passenger seat..it looks alot like him


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (Harv)*

Elvis Stojko (Figure Skater)
Owns a 
Porsche GT2
TurboCharged Corrado 
and a Ibiza Cupra R (Modded)
Old article 
http://www.canoe.ca/SportsXtra....html


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (drhavoc)*









Neil Peart driving his Aston Martin DB9 (with passenger Matt Scannell of Vertical Horizon).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_Does anybody know what kind of car Billy Mays has?










whatever it is needs to be wide enough to handle that beard.

on a related note, i have an autographed billy mays pic at my desk. my sister works with his ex-wife.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

George Clooney has a Tango 600 








Xzibit








Kevin Costner's S8


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_George Clooney has a Tango 600 








Xzibit








Kevin Costner's S8




















_Modified by Allsops at 11:01 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*

I assume Jo(h)n Voight's LeBaron Convertible has been posted already.








But no celebrity love for the Celebrity?
















Allsops: Disable referring logging in your web browser, then the hotlinked pictures will magically appear.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (patrikman)*

Gisele's A8L. Sorry if a repost:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*

Steven Colbert mentions his Audi A8L on 'The Colbert Report.' Wait for it...
http://www.colbertnation.com/t...inger


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_"On The Hills, Lauren regularly drives a Mercedes-Benz CLK350 convertible, but recently she acquired an Audi R8 as part of an advertising campaign, she will be driving the car for three months and the more she is photographed driving it the longer she keeps the car. She has also been seen driving a Mini Cooper."
Its not really her car....









To my knowledge she bought the car from a dealership in Arizona, all by herself.


----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (1evlaudi)*

Travis Barker has quite a collection..


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Gisele's A8L. Sorry if a repost:










I wish I was Tom Brady.. actually I wish I could marry any model that is worth 150 million.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Gisele's A8L. Sorry if a repost:









I would Gisele all over her car!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Voodoo.T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voodoo.T* »_
Sigh.
9-3 Aero Convertible. Nothing wrong with that in my book.








The Steve's Merc.

He's notorious for parking in handicapped spots, and this is just one of many times his car has been photographed in one. You'd think the iCEO would have a rock star parking spot up front reserved for him.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oidoglr)*

Nobody posted Eric Bana and "the Beast" yet?


----------



## DucAudi (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_
Am I the only one who thinks she is not hot? The car and money help a bit...

dude, I'm gay and I'd hit it.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (DucAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DucAudi* »_
dude, I'm gay and I'd hit it.

lol, props


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: (DucAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DucAudi* »_dude, I'm gay and I'd hit it.

LMAO New sig material right there.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (rlfletch)*


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (rlfletch)*

Not a car, but who can forget Wyclef Jean's totally awesome Spider-Man bike by OCC:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'm shocked no one has mentioned:


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hostile* »_I'm shocked no one has mentioned:



















no way!


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I love Bucky's rado!


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*

^^








Edit: laughing at the sham wow guy.


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_^^


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skippyunit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skippyunit* »_


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yota_vr)*


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clownracer v2* »_



















Please excuse my ignorance, but who is that? and what body kit is that?


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (post-it-note-killer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *post-it-note-killer* »_
Please excuse my ignorance, but who is that? and what body kit is that? 

Bucky Lasek, pro skateboarder. A good one to. As far as body kit, someone else can chime in because I don't know.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*

i think its a ottenger kit


----------



## Austin Cooper (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*

The greatest QB who ever lived & his F-150


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hostile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hostile* »_I'm shocked no one has mentioned:


----------



## kilroysticks (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oidoglr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oidoglr* »_
He's notorious for parking in handicapped spots, and this is just one of many times his car has been photographed in one. You'd think the iCEO would have a rock star parking spot up front reserved for him.









Doesn't (or didn't) Steve Jobs have cancer or something? He might have a permit. Reserved company spot or easy parking anywhere; I'd take the latter.


----------



## reillymk2 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (peoples_car)*

hey ! isnt that the guy who won a burnout contest at e town and then jumped on the roof of his immaculate mk2 (destroying his paint)?

















_Modified by reillymk2 at 11:19 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_
*Nick Jonas* 
*I actually saw him driving this last week in West Hollywood. 










All that fame and fortune and I still get more poon than those silly Jonas brothers


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_
All that fame and fortune and I still get more poon than those silly Jonas brothers









No you don't...


----------



## 1evlaudi (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MrMook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMook* »_Nobody posted Eric Bana and "the Beast" yet?

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## endtroducinggg (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_
All that fame and fortune and I still get more poon than those silly Jonas brothers









i seriously doubt that.. he was nailing miley cyrus, something turbo jews can't attain.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Austin Cooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Austin Cooper* »_The greatest QB who ever lived & his F-150









his rep is greatly tarnished for his shady actions in the last few years.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *endtroducinggg* »_
i seriously doubt that.. he was nailing miley cyrus, something turbo jews can't attain.


lmmfao


----------



## kraeburn (Apr 15, 2004)

Joey Cramer of Aerosmith:








and








and finally (that I know of, I am sure he has had many more as I know he rotates through them quickly)








His R32 was modified with wheels, lowering springs and a miltek exhaust


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_
All that fame and fortune and I still get more poon than those silly Jonas brothers









thats not something a friendly jew would be about
http://friendsofjrpisrael.blogspot.com/


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
thats not something a friendly jew would be about
http://friendsofjrpisrael.blogspot.com/ 


please keep this bull**** off of this thread


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (kraeburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraeburn* »_Joey Cramer of Aerosmith:


hes a douche nozzle seriously he is 
his white R8 was in service at a dealership here in boston my buddy took some pics of it he found out CALLED the dealership and bitched them out saying how his car should never be in the eye of the public while there and the dealership called my buddy back into the dealership and threatened to sue him over the pics and if they werent taken down they would pursue it 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

Marc Jacobs drives a G55.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Vdub BELLA (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*

Zach Efron


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdub BELLA)*









Is he making the chick pump his gas for him? (Yeah, I know that vaguely sounds dirty...lol)


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Thats actually her car. He has an s6.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_

















is that the weird guy from CSI?


----------



## DubChick41207 (May 6, 2007)




----------



## xJeTTx (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (DucAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DucAudi* »_
dude, I'm gay and I'd hit it.

nice one Dan, come by shoutbox soon


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pro freestyle skier jon olssons new LP560


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
is that the weird guy from CSI?


nope. ITS VINCE!


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Tiger87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tiger87* »_Pro freestyle skier jon olssons new LP560









Maybe he has since upgraded, but that's not an LP560; it's just a regular Gallardo.


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (Tiger87)*

I graduated with this kid before he blew up and got famous...








In high school he had a body kitted Astro Van with a gigantic stereo. Does that count for anything???


----------



## P-Body (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_

I wish I was Tom Brady.. actually I wish I could marry any model that is worth 150 million. 


I'm not mad at him for that. I'm mad at him for Bridget Moynahan - still the hottest woman in the world.


----------



## kraeburn (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (matches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matches* »_
Maybe he has since upgraded, but that's not an LP560; it's just a regular Gallardo.

He went from a Gallardo to an LP640
Go to the following link and click on the video "Surprise Time"

http://www.jon-olsson.com/


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Uberchad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberchad* »_










SHAMEPIC!


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (medicracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *medicracer* »_

SHAMEPIC!

shame pic?


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

shamoo epic


----------



## 3WheelGTi (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (AIRider)*

Wait, is that MKII the infamous JWelty car that was sold to some punk? I seem to recall that it was a very early VR6 swap? Does anyone remember back that far?


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *3WheelGTi* »_Wait, is that MKII the infamous JWelty car that was sold to some punk? I seem to recall that it was a very early VR6 swap? Does anyone remember back that far?


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Paul Newman had a MkI Rabbit with a Porche engine in it.


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*



watson said:


> QUOTE]
> i thought that was casper


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (Rukh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_
Apparently. She sure is/was cute though.










Name?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_
Name?

Stepahnie Sedorra 
her "stage" name is Jenni Lee


----------



## MCoupeDriver (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdub BELLA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub BELLA* »_Zach Efron

















yes, and the chick is Vanessa Hudgens (High School Musical)


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
Stepahnie Sedorra 
her "stage" name is Jenni Lee

i lubs intarnet.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MCoupeDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCoupeDriver* »_
yes, and the chick is Vanessa Hudgens (High School Musical)

I don't know who either of those people are.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_

nope. ITS VINCE!










new gig http://www.thesmokinggun.com/a....html


----------



## Delpino (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwik!gti* »_
Sounds like the typical rich guy cliche list for the non enthusiast.

Wow since when Is Jamiroquai that rich???


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2112* »_








Is he making the chick pump his gas for him? (Yeah, I know that vaguely sounds dirty...lol)

That's no ordinary chick & that's HER car
vanessa hudgens


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fahrgefuhl)*









Please fellas. That is not the Shamewow guy. That's Milos and thats his old GTI....way before Welty's Mint GTI. He now drive a HUGE turbo mk3


----------



## DaNo_VdUb (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

^ was just about to say that...u beat me to it... He resides in the Canadian forums.


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DaNo_VdUb)*


----------



## Tiberius (Sep 2, 2007)

What the hell are those and what is that one eating?


----------



## jdp211 (Oct 6, 2008)

they look like owls of some kind, it looks like its eating a rat, and they're all creeping me the f out


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I met Kimbo Slice at 7/11 the other day, he drives a black 7 series (the longer one, 760il?) with black 5 spokes wheels with a chrome lip.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

That Shamwow guy got cought beating up a Hooker. 








http://www.thesmokinggun.com/a....html


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*

Justice Stephen Breyer drives a Passat, I think. Or is it Ruth Ginsburg?


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_








Please fellas. That is not the Shamewow guy. That's Milos and thats his old GTI....way before Welty's Mint GTI. He now drive a HUGE turbo mk3


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS2DsaSvagY


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oidoglr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oidoglr* »_








He's notorious for parking in handicapped spots, and this is just one of many times his car has been photographed in one. You'd think the iCEO would have a rock star parking spot up front reserved for him.









The Steve is also notorious for flat-out refusing to put plates on his cars, as shown in that pic. It's some kind of a powertrip game to him








Enough with the sham-wow guy, ugh... and that MK2 is fugly


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (kraeburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraeburn* »_
He went from a Gallardo to an LP640
Go to the following link and click on the video "Surprise Time"

http://www.jon-olsson.com/ 

Bad. Ass. Thanks for the link.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_









I just want to post this again because it is awesome.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

w.................t..........................bwahhhhh!


----------



## Kandypainted (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

vanessa hudgens is so hot


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (Delpino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delpino* »_
Wow since when Is Jamiroquai that rich??? 

HUGE in Europe.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
Stepahnie Sedorra 
her "stage" name is Jenni Lee

I guess I should not look that up while at work huh?


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kandypainted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kandypainted* »_vanessa hudgens is so hot

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yota_vr)*

that owl gif is ****in weird.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Basil Fawlty)*


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Tiger87)*

Vince Schlomi aka Vince Offer aka the ShamWow guy is a big enough tool that it would not surprise me if he is a dubber.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Tiger87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tiger87* »_http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dyn...l.jpg 

http://memimage.cardomain.com/...e.jpg

I'm confused, why the double post?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_Vince Schlomi aka Vince Offer aka the ShamWow guy is a big enough tool that it would not surprise me if he is a dubber. 

aren't you a dubber?
















Mr. Clarkson and his Vespa.


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_










*Right click>Save As*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ToucheTurtle)*

speaking of birds of prey.......................
Karl Rove's car








http://www.topspeed.com/cars/c....html


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
aren't you a dubber?










I drive a VW. I am not a "dubber"


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

Matt Damon - Tesla


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_
I drive a VW. I am not a "dubber"

me neither.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Gisele's A8L. Sorry if a repost:











_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_
Am I the only one who thinks she is not hot? The car and money help a bit...



_Quote, originally posted by *DucAudi* »_
dude, I'm gay and I'd hit it.


LMAO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_








Please fellas. That is not the Shamewow guy. That's Milos and thats his old GTI....way before Welty's Mint GTI. He now drive a HUGE turbo mk3


Yup That is mint gti. And here is a pic of the "HUGE turbo mk3"

[URL]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3290/2903768566_f5595d8c03_o.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[URL]http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4231979[/URL]


[I]Modified by overby at 8:22 PM 4-2-2009[/I]


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_
I drive a VW. I am not a "dubber"
Oh wow


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Come Original)*

*Kim Kardashian* has been driving a Ferrari F430 lately... but I think it might belong to Reggie Bush though.
















*Pharrell* 








*Arnold Schwarzenegger* 








*Jude Law* 








*Sienna Miller* (recent purchase)








*Jessica Beil*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_ *Kim Kardashian* has been driving a Ferrari F430 lately... but I think it might belong to Reggie Bush though.



















She just got hotter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ark6 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hostile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hostile* »_I'm shocked no one has mentioned:

















Hear about this?
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/a....html


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ark6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ark6* »_
Hear about this?
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/a....html

No! We haven't! Not even 3 or 4 times!
Read the damn thread!


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_ *Kim Kardashian* has been driving a Ferrari F430 lately... but I think it might belong to Reggie Bush though.












For the life of me I can NOT figure out how she would fit her giant fat ass into the super skinny seats found in an Italian exotic. BTW Does she ever put the FRAKIN phone down?


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (rlfletch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlfletch* »_
For the life of me I can NOT figure out how she would fit her giant fat ass into the super skinny seats found in an Italian exotic. BTW Does she ever put the FRAKIN phone down?


Who knows, but a lot people, me included happen think her ''giant fat ass'' is nice big ass.








I am sure it's a tight fit though to sit in those seats.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (rlfletch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_ *Kim Kardashian* has been driving a Ferrari F430 lately... but I think it might belong to Reggie Bush though.











_Quote, originally posted by *rlfletch* »_
For the life of me I can NOT figure out how she would fit her giant fat ass into the super skinny seats found in an Italian exotic. BTW Does she ever put the FRAKIN phone down?



BlueyedBoi69 said:


> but I think it might belong to Reggie Bush though.
> [/img]
> 
> hmmm reggie bush is bigger than kim kardashian


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_


BlueyedBoi69 said:


> but I think it might belong to Reggie Bush though.
> [/img]
> 
> hmmm reggie bush is bigger than kim kardashian






BlueyedBoi69 said:


> True, I didn't even think about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_

Who knows, but a lot people, me included happen think her ''giant fat ass'' is nice big ass.








I am sure it's a tight fit though to sit in those seats.


















Not giant, but certainly disproportionately large. Sir Mix a Lot approves.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_

Not giant, but certainly disproportionately large. Sir Mix a Lot approves.

Word.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_









Not giant, but certainly disproportionately large. Sir Mix a Lot approves.

lol. being a "celebrity" and all its certainly could use some toning, but i love girls with that kind of body. skinny waist and a larger booty

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (yota_vr)*

that is a fat f*cking ass


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_that is a fat f*cking ass

This.


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (16volt)*

This thread is great.


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Lauren Conrad









Ooh, this makes me so angry. That poor R8!








I think that Hugh Grant's R8 and Daniel Craig's R8 should be switched, they fit better that way. Really interesting thread.


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_








dina lohan

I actually saw this car in front of the Ivy in 2005. I commented on it and then as we walked up to the door Lindsay Lohan rushed past. I was shocked because there wasn't a ridiculous amount of paparazzi, but I could've touched her. It was during her crackedhead phase.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_









Not giant, but certainly disproportionately large. Patrikman approves.

fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4cabriofox* »_...Lindsay Lohan rushed past. I was shocked because there wasn't a ridiculous amount of paparazzi, but I could've touched her. *It was during her crackedhead phase.*

Which one? I'm pretty sure they're putting roman numerals behind them now.
"This is Lindsay during Crackhead Phase I; and this is her during Crackhead Phase II. It was after this point that they started referrring to them as CH-Phases. If you look over here we have some stunning images of Lindsay during CH-Phase VII, which ran concurrent with Alcohol Phase XXII, Sapphic Stage I, and Anorexia Meltdown LXVII..."


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (S4cabriofox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4cabriofox* »_
I actually saw this car in front of the Ivy in 2005. I commented on it and then as we walked up to the door Lindsay Lohan rushed past. I was shocked because there wasn't a ridiculous amount of paparazzi, but I could've touched her. It was during her crackedhead phase.

that pic was taken about a minute away from my house. my cousin is good friends w/ lindsay's little brother


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Did you happen to notice that the bikini bottoms she's wearing aren't exactly skimpy by today's standards, yet she can't completely cover her ass crack. To cover up the grand canyon of ass cracks, she'd definitely need some granny panties:


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Spectral)*


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_









Not giant, but certainly disproportionately large. Sir Mix a Lot approves.

10s better then crack head looking models/skinny arse...


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_

Did you happen to notice that the bikini bottoms she's wearing aren't exactly skimpy by today's standards, yet she can't completely cover her ass crack. To cover up the grand canyon of ass cracks, she'd definitely need some granny panties:










lol but seriously, how can people complain. i'd love to see pics of your gf/fiance/wife.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
lol but seriously, how can people complain. i'd love to see pics of your gf/fiance/wife.



I'm wasn't complaining. Just making observations. 
For the record, Kim Kardasian is hotter than my GF. No pics required.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_
lol but seriously, how can people complain. i'd love to see pics of your gf/fiance/wife.


Who cares about his pictures, I agree though, how could someone complain. Especially with pictures like you posted








Oh well though, to each their own.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Bring it back on-topic, people.


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rukh)*


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Nicholas Cage has probably experienced every model by Lamborghini over his lifetime. From 350GTs to Miuras to Murcielagos... hes owned them at one point in time during his life. 











_Modified by DedRok at 9:16 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (DedRok)*

Jason Statham


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_Jason Statham
<GT2>


I'm assuming he picked that up with his cash from _Crank 2: WTF is there another one of these movies?_


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Awesome! I just spent damn near an hour looking through all of these pages. Worth the time I killed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Gr8mafy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gr8mafy* »_Awesome! I just spent damn near an hour looking through all of these pages. Worth the time I killed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

X2 and I'm at work with a deadline over my head due tomorrow. Goof off time is now over.


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_Jason Statham


















yeah, hes pretty much the perfect male specimen now.

no ****


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (ZoomBoy)*

LOL on page 2
Jon Voight and the LeBaron convertible. That was a funny episode


----------



## Austin Cooper (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Austin Cooper)*

More Statham


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (cdog)*

So he actually drives what he shills, eh?


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (VarianceVQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VarianceVQ* »_So he actually drives what he shills, eh?

S8, S5, and a GT2.
I am in love.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Austin Cooper)*

Whats up with the same chick in the skirt by every pic of Pujols' Lambo? They look like they are taken different days yets shes in the same outfit


----------



## focalBlur (Dec 5, 2003)

Saw Billy Mays on the new show "pitchmen" last night, yes he has a real show now!
he was driving a Bentley


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_More Statham

















I was surprised to see him in the GT2, as Jason's a Audi fanatic. A good friend of mine has raced with him at a few HPDEs and says the guy is pretty cool.
I will admit I've got a lil bit of a man crush.


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (TMH)*

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

I've seen Bono twice in a mkII Jag. My Dad has seen Adam Clayton in a RR.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (Brandontrek1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandontrek1* »_









Sign of the times... He didn't even bother to close his door completely. In the 60's people were not detail oriented as we tend to be now.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (focalBlur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *focalBlur* »_Saw Billy Mays on the new show "pitchmen" last night, yes he has a real show now!
he was driving a Bentley


Man, can you believe it, pushing OxyClean and Mighty Putty can net you some serious cash. What the hell, I need a career change.


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

Jigga's Turbo.


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (Matt D.)*

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (cdog)*

Ken Griffey Jr. has a white Bentley GT. It's pretty modified, and sounds AWESOME. He lives in a condo on top of a hotel I work at. I will try and get a picture sometime.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_









Oh wow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (Audi_Chick)*

Courteney Cox


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

David Beckham


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (rsclyrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsclyrt* »_Ken Griffey Jr. has a white Bentley GT. It's pretty modified, and sounds AWESOME. He lives in a condo on top of a hotel I work at. I will try and get a picture sometime. 

Snapped this at work the other day... here it is:


----------



## Bajan2.0T (May 12, 2006)

Glad to see Dempsey and Hova keeping it real while Beckham and Griffey floss that awful new-money style.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (rsclyrt)*

Looks sick


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (cdog)*

Looks like she's cutting one loose before she gets in the car. 


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_Jennifer Aniston


----------



## oo0afireinside (Apr 8, 2008)

wheres alex ovechkins black benz?


----------



## DucAudi (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (Bajan2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bajan2.0T* »_Glad to see Dempsey and Hova keeping it real while Beckham and Griffey floss that awful new-money style.

Sad thing is Griffey's dad played for the Reds too...He's had money...


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (rsclyrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsclyrt* »_
Snapped this at work the other day... here it is:









I appreciate the work for the pic and I personally think it looks pretty good. I like the way the spoiler keeps the lines of the car. One of the better(if not the best) kit I've seen for the CGT.

Anyways, Ciara in her DHC
























I'm loving the color.


----------



## passataholic (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (HaterSlayer)*

not sure if anyone posted John Cena..
no pics, but video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUpwnnkyUio


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (HaterSlayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HaterSlayer* »_
I appreciate the work for the pic and I personally think it looks pretty good. I like the way the spoiler keeps the lines of the car. One of the better(if not the best) kit I've seen for the CGT.

Anyways, Ciara in her DHC
























I'm loving the color.

Ciara didn't make it THAT huge as far as I can tell...so how in **** is she able to roll a car that many "rich" people can't even afford? 
I guess I have no perception of just how much money music artists make.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt D.* »_Jigga's Turbo.

Jigga's what?
Sorry, I had to...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Austin Cooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Austin Cooper* »_











i can't hear his name and not laugh after last week's family guy episode where i think chris called brian albert pooholes for his time in jail









and 

_Quote, originally posted by *Basil Fawlty* »_


















i see a mint one of these on my way to work everyday, someone at a meineke muffler shop owns it


----------



## passataholic (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (RollingInDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RollingInDubs* »_
Ciara didn't make it THAT huge as far as I can tell...so how in **** is she able to roll a car that many "rich" people can't even afford? 
I guess I have no perception of just how much money music artists make.









residuals are a crazy way to make $$.
Then again, who knows. Lotsa of music people, not necessarily artists, (because EVERYONE is an artist these days) rent a lot of their ish too. 
Anyway, thats a whole other topic.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (rsclyrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsclyrt* »_
Snapped this at work the other day... here it is:









wow! that is gorgeous! so how for the idiots that say you can't mod a Bentley and still look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Bajan2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bajan2.0T* »_Glad to see Dempsey and Hova keeping it real while Beckham and Griffey floss that awful new-money style.

GTFO. you are an idiot. I would floss new money style too. me>haters.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
wow! that is gorgeous! so how for the idiots that say you can't mod a Bentley and still look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Still haven't seen one.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (jayseal22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayseal22* »_

















Too Funny. I was totally expecting something else when I scrolled down.
Haha


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
wow! that is gorgeous! so how for the idiots that say you can't mod a Bentley and still look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


This idiot still says that Bentley doesn't look good







.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
This idiot still says that Bentley doesn't look good







. 








i'd hit that!


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_







i'd hit that!









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif try and snap some more shots of that Bentley. Its beautiful.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif try and snap some more shots of that Bentley. Its beautiful.








 how aout some sound clips?


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
This idiot still says that Bentley doesn't look good







. 

I guess I'm an idiot too then, because that thing is horrendous.


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (matches)*

Lauren Conrad:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Allsops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Allsops* »_Lauren Conrad:


*R*


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

E
Wait... not supposed to do this for myself, am I?...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Allsops)*

*P*
not really. you are supposed to read the thread like a book though. start with page one.


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

*O*
Had... just not for a few weeks now. I could edit it and remove the pic, but that kinda ninja stuff just isn't my style.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Allsops)*

*S* 
honesty is the only way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

*T*
Noted for future celebrity-auto sightings.


----------



## TaylorMadeAutos (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matches* »_
I guess I'm an idiot too then, because that thing is horrendous.

I agree! Do it to a honda and people think you suck! Do it to a Bently and you're the MAN!


----------



## Quattro80 (Apr 6, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TaylorMadeAutos)*

^^^ HAHA, so true.
That Bentley is HORRIBLE. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Quattro80)*

At least the Bentley has the performance to back up the looks though.
Still not my taste, but still....


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VikingVR6GTI)*

http://www.*****************/data/media/52/Kyle_Moar.jpg


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

Best thread ever. Lol.


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (rsclyrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsclyrt* »_
Snapped this at work the other day... here it is:









he had a renntech for a while as well


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (rempel)*


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*

Evgeni Malkin


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Patrick Dempsey is a bigtime car guy. Even races.










finished 9th in GT class at Lemans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_
he had a renntech for a while as well









Yeah but did it look like that? or did it have an ugly body kit/wheels?


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_
finished 9th in GT class at Lemans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So I looked it up on the LeMans website, and his quallifying lap was faster than his team mate Don Kitch. And Don Kitch has run his own race school since '87 and has driven in multiple Sebring events. Pretty impressive.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif try and snap some more shots of that Bentley. Its beautiful.









I'll see what I can do. I only work there 1 day a week, and they recently gated off the parking area between the hotel and condo owners. Meaning, I can't just walk up to his car anymore....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (00boraslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00boraslow* »_Evgeni Malkin









didnt know that was his, ive seen it around town

also saw a new lorinser s-class, white with black tint. wonder who that was


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_that is a fat f*cking ass

ROTFLMAO...


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (juventuss)*

I hope that no one's posted this before, but here I go:
Kristen Stewart(best known now as Bella Swan from the Twilight movies) and her Mini Cooper-S








And more photos here: http://coolspotters.com/cars/m...age-1


_Modified by chernaudi at 2:24 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (chernaudi)*

Is that a CF hood I spot?


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_I hope that no one's posted this before, but here I go:
Kristen Stewart(best known now as Bella Swan from the Twilight movies) and her Mini Cooper-S








And more photos here: http://coolspotters.com/cars/m...age-1

_Modified by chernaudi at 2:24 PM 6-24-2009_

looks like carbon fiber, yes please to both


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (TurboREX)*

It's defineltly not a standard Cooper/Cooper-S fitting. But considering how much money Kristen's made off of the Twilight films that she's doing(and the Joan Jett film), she can afford it.
And it wouldn't surprise me if she helped with the mods to her Mini-she is kinda a tomboy(albeit a feminine one) after all.


_Modified by chernaudi at 4:00 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (chernaudi)*

I believe that is a Cooper, with an S carbon fibre hood. The side markers don't have the S on them.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (oo0afireinside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oo0afireinside* »_wheres alex ovechkins black benz?

I don't know but I just wanted to post this of him...


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (00boraslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00boraslow* »_Evgeni Malkin









Heh...
I saw that car during Stanley Cup Finals week on Camp Horne Road here in Pittsburgh. It was dirtier than all hell but rode along side me with the roof raised and tinted windows up for a good two miles. I gave him a thumbs up sign and he gave me a nice little rev and quick surge in power. I figured it was either him or Ben. 
Big Ben has the exact same car...down to the kit, but with a few red accents and a white top. I only know this because I know where the players get their cars modified here in the 'burgh. 
I'm waiting to see Ben's new blacked out lifted F-550. I hear that thing is a freaking beast!


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
didnt know that was his, ive seen it around town

also saw a new lorinser s-class, white with black tint. wonder who that was


Pretty certain it's a Steeler's. I've seen it down at Hyde Park a handful of times. 
I'm still trying to grab a picture of the Ben's Orange Spyker if I ever have the chance to catch it in traffic again. That car is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ovechkins car...sorry about the big picture


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

^ automatic


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (american gigolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *american gigolo* »_I believe that is a Cooper, with an S carbon fibre hood. The side markers don't have the S on them. 

Not sure that I agree there...the side markers look like aftermarket to me...


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (Ben010783)*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNVO7z1dWXY
I know he has more in his collection. I must suck at finding them











_Modified by weirdajs at 3:51 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (focalBlur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *focalBlur* »_Saw Billy Mays on the new show "pitchmen" last night, yes he has a real show now!
he was driving a Bentley

















*R I P BILLY MAYS*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (patrikman)*

Clooney


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Brad and Angelina at the drive-thru


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

I thought they were big "greenies" ?


----------



## Ubryaj (Dec 25, 2007)

That might be a hybrid? Also, what is the solar panel looking device on the passenger side sun visor?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (Ubryaj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ubryaj* »_Also, what is the solar panel looking device on the passenger side sun visor?

i'm gonna go with a solar panel.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_I thought they were big "greenies" ?


I dunno, last thing I heard Angelina was rolling a V8 Q7


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Brad and Angelina at the drive-thru










Ugg, large SUV and drive-through fast food, this picture personifies everything that is wrong with America.


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Umm, exactly what vehicle should they be driving considering all the kids they have?


----------



## A_Dirty_Cupcake (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_speaking of birds of prey.......................
Karl Rove's car








http://www.topspeed.com/cars/c....html


LAWL!







That looks like Seth Rogan... THE MALL COP


----------



## Ubryaj (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (shawshank redemption)*

Seems like it wouldn't work most of the time unless you place it on the dash and just store it on the sun visor? Does it charge cellphones or something?


----------



## Stupid-GTi (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_








Please fellas. That is not the Shamewow guy. That's Milos and thats his old GTI....way before Welty's Mint GTI. He now drive a HUGE turbo mk3


actually, it wasn't WAY before Jwelty's car. It was after.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

im guessing its police lights.


----------



## BrewtownDUB (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_









SHAAA BOING BOING BOOOOING!!!!!!


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (rlfletch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlfletch* »_Umm, exactly what vehicle should they be driving considering all the kids they have?

Prius. And they should be at Whole Foods... Maybe Trader Joe's. Obviously.
Think of the trees, seriously, there's a trunk for a reason.


----------



## bfourney (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: (RollingInDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RollingInDubs* »_
Ciara didn't make it THAT huge as far as I can tell...so how in **** is she able to roll a car that many "rich" people can't even afford? 
I guess I have no perception of just how much money music artists make.










Alot of the time celebs get toys like this for free or next to nothing.
I like how every other car there is a POS pickup truck or something. Way to keep it low key.


----------



## Astronaut3000 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (bfourney)*

Brad Pitt has good taste in motorcycles.
I know he has a Confederate, a Rooke Custom cafe-kind of thing, Indian Larry bike, a Church of Choppers bike.. I guess he has a few early Zero Choppers bikes built by Shinya Kimura, and a Duc from SK's new deal Chabbot.
















Ewan McGregor also has some nice bikes. Here's a thumb of him & his pre-unit chop by Baron's speed shop:








Where do I turn in my balls for knowing what a couple of celebrities ride?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Astronaut3000)*

Another Twilight chick. This time, it's Ashley Greene(Alice Cullen) with what appears to be an Audi Q5.









_Modified by chernaudi at 9:03 AM 7-31-2009_


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:05 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Spice Girl Geri Halliwell and her Lambo.


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

that matte lambo is hot.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (goldn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goldn* »_that matte lambo is hot.

So is Geri. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexF3ng (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*

Billy Mays has a Bentley. On Youtube, there is a video of him going though a McDonalds drive-through.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

Kim K's new 2010 RR S/C.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHRxkXfql6A


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (rsclyrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsclyrt* »_
Snapped this at work the other day... here it is:









Not the biggest fan of all the white, but that's the best looking modified Bentley I've ever seen.


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (AlexF3ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexF3ng* »_Billy Mays has a Bentley. On Youtube, there is a video of him going though a McDonalds drive-through.

*had


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_Ovechkins car...sorry about the big picture 

Got another one without the little guy? Good desktop pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKII GTI)*


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (A_Dirty_Cupcake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A_Dirty_Cupcake* »_

LAWL!







That looks like Seth Rogan... THE MALL COP









I think you were going for Kevin James there.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

P diddy needs to lower it


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*

John Mayer


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

_Quote »_









Ken Griffey Jr. was my absolute favorite baseball player when i was younger and played baseball for 9 years! glad this belongs to him, it's actually pretty damn nice IMO, and as far as modified Bentley it's by far the nicest modded one i've seen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_John Mayer

















one of my favorite musicians, but somehow I don't think this car suits him.


----------



## VRblahhh (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Kim K's new 2010 RR S/C.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHRxkXfql6A

its great when she trys soo hard not to show her cooter


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

















that is weak all that money and all he can do is a entry level Lambo?


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*

Ryan Phillippe
Lexus LS 600h


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*

Michael Jackson








What? Too soon?


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hah hah hah hah ^^^^^^

edit

or same may say this is what he drove prior to dieing










_Modified by v_dub714 at 11:54 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (v_dub714)*


















ever feel unoriginal?


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OldsPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldsPowered* »_Michael Jackson








What? Too soon?

That made me LOL out loud.


----------



## VRblahhh (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2112* »_
That made me LOL out loud.









Laugh out loud out loud?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VRblahhh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRblahhh* »_
Laugh out loud out loud?


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*

RE: Ryan Phillippe
That's not a LS 600h. They have different headlights. that's a regular 460 or 460L.


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JulianBenjamin)*

Jason Statham


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_
that is weak all that money and all he can do is a entry level Lambo?

Have you seen the size of the Murc? In an urban environment I think that a Focus-sized Gallardo would be much better and more livable.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JulianBenjamin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JulianBenjamin* »_RE: Ryan Phillippe
That's not a LS 600h. They have different headlights. that's a regular 460 or 460L.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Impeccable)*

Halle Berry - Lexus RX 400h


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Impeccable)*

Hugh Laurie's Cayman S


----------



## LuthierJustin (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (watson)*


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Hugh Laurie's Cayman S

I wonder why he'd choose a Cayman over a 911 as a DD, especially at 6'2" (according to IMDB). 
The 911 is noticeably roomier.
He's also an avid motorcyclist, and has a vintage 911, though. Good stuff:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvs....html 
Ha. Cayman S = "flashy Porsche". Totally.


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OldsPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldsPowered* »_Michael Jackson








What? Too soon?

this is great hahahaha


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matches* »_
I wonder why he'd choose a Cayman over a 911 as a DD, especially at 6'2" (according to IMDB). 
The 911 is noticeably roomier.
He's also an avid motorcyclist, and has a vintage 911, though. Good stuff:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvs....html 
Ha. Cayman S = "flashy Porsche". Totally.

He has some good taste far better then most famous people. Props to him on the Bitwell flake'd helmet.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Death Trap)*

Donald Sutherland:


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_Donald Sutherland:










OMG this pic just took over from the 'fat guy with the Z06 sign' as best GTR pic ever!!!


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Diddy also has(had?) a Phantom that he cut the top off of... This was before there was the DHC.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (tampaSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tampaSi* »_
*had










lol @MJ's ride


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (G20t)*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (G20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G20t* »_








lol @MJ's ride









wtf? that's not Billy Mays-that's Al Borland


----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_Ovechkins car...sorry about the big picture









Ovechkin's car is now Matte Black....my school is walking distance to where they practice, he drives by like 5 times a day....Mike Green has a white Lambo Gallardo, and Nic Backstrom has a 08 SL63 vert


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
wtf? that's not Billy Mays-that's Al Borland






































I seriously hope that G20t wasnt serious

+1 @ MJ's ride


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (OldsPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldsPowered* »_Michael Jackson

What? Too soon?


I LOL'd Not soon enough!


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Gisele's A8L. Sorry if a repost:









She is sleeping with the enemy, there for I would tap it only once while Tom will wash my Matrix outside.


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NightTrain EX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NightTrain EX* »_
Have you seen the size of the Murc? In an urban environment I think that a Focus-sized Gallardo would be much better and more livable.

you dont think he actually parks his own cars do you?


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (RollingInDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RollingInDubs* »_
Ciara didn't make it THAT huge as far as I can tell...so how in **** is she able to roll a car that many "rich" people can't even afford? 
I guess I have no perception of just how much money music artists make.









I work in the industry. It's not about how much they make, it's about how much they spend. Many artists are seriously in debt.







Notice some artists end up doing s****y VH1 "Remember the 90's" show, they need cash, and bad. Some just save, raise a family, and do it right. And the best of the best, focus on being a good musician, continue what they do, move on into production, and make loads more.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Notch__Johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notch__Johnson* »_





























I seriously hope that G20t wasnt serious

+1 @ MJ's ride


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_
you dont think he actually parks his own cars do you?

But it looks as if he is in fact driving...and having a small car in a crowded urban environment is not all about parking.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_Donald Sutherland:


















I love these GT-R/Sutherland pics. Is it weird that I'm imagining him as a younger version circa Animal House?


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*









The beatles? 
lol, jk. 
I thought I would just throw this up, don't know why I was thinking about it.








John Lennon was a pretty big car fanatic. Him and his Rolls Royce.
On the anthology DVDs George Harrison talks about when he and John both bought their new Rolls Royce, they went speeding on the highway, George ended up crashing and John didn't even notice, speeding off.


----------



## DUBtechnik75 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (BENJMNS)*

I liked Griffey's Bentley untill i saw the front end http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eclipsestar (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re:  (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
Stephanie Sedorra 

http://www.durtydubs.com/forum...=1369










































_Modified by eclipsestar at 4:28 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## eclipsestar (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*










































































Sorry for the wall of images, she's so hot though, and the car is nice too...


_Modified by eclipsestar at 5:01 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GrayMarauder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrayMarauder* »_








The beatles? 
lol, jk. 
I thought I would just throw this up, don't know why I was thinking about it.








John Lennon was a pretty big car fanatic. Him and his Rolls Royce.
On the anthology DVDs George Harrison talks about when he and John both bought their new Rolls Royce, they went speeding on the highway, George ended up crashing and John didn't even notice, speeding off.


Similarly, heres Harrison's "tantric" mini


----------



## mukrunner (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (cdog)*


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (eclipsestar)*



eclipsestar said:


> Sorry for the wall of images, she's so hot though, and the car is nice too...
> 
> 
> 
> _Modified by spoonie at 5:46 PM 10-18-2009_


----------



## labelskate (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (DUBtechnik75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBtechnik75* »_I liked Griffey's Bentley untill i saw the front end http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_Courteney Cox 

















shes a bitch


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (Senater_Cache)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senater_Cache* »_
She does Porn!
http://www.freeones.com/html/j_links/Jenni_Lee/
DONT CLICK IF 18+ MATERIAL OFFENDS YOU OR YOU ARE A MINOR / NSFW !

Sorry, putting a warning to a link to porn is not allowed. Especially if it doesnt involve cars. Mods please delete this post.


----------



## winrar32 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (JMTombstone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMTombstone* »_
Sorry, putting a warning to a link to porn is not allowed. Especially if it doesnt involve cars. Mods please delete this post.








tattle tale


----------



## GroMacProductions (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (winrar32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winrar32* »_







tattle tale

haha


----------



## VeeDubNoob16V (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: (G20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G20t* »_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Allsops)*


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (Senater_Cache)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senater_Cache* »_


eclipsestar said:


> Sorry for the wall of images, she's so hot though, and the car is nice too...
> _Modified by spoonie at 5:46 PM 10-18-2009_






eclipsestar said:


> Hot or not, since when is "random internet bikini model" a Celebrity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## winrar32 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (cougar)*

now that i've browsed the link, she's a celebrity in my mind. she's something special. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_
that is weak all that money and all he can do is a entry level Lambo?

Yep. And that his ONLY car too. He never bought a car when he made it big, he doesn't have a fleet of escalades or anything, or private jets, none of that. Just that "entry level" Lamborghini.
BTW. The Gallardo is EVERY BIT the car a Murci is. Just easier to live with, I'm sure you knew that though.


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_
Yep. And that his ONLY car too. He never bought a car when he made it big, he doesn't have a fleet of escalades or anything, or private jets, none of that. Just that "entry level" Lamborghini.









I remember when someone scratched is 360 Spyder on a video shoot. What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (Senater_Cache)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senater_Cache* »_
Sorry for the wall of images, she's so hot though, and the car is nice too...
_Modified by spoonie at 5:46 PM 10-18-2009_

Don't be sorry


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt D.* »_







I remember when someone scratched is 360 Spyder on a video shoot. What the heck are you talking about? 


Sarcasm


----------



## mk2vrdrvr (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OldsPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldsPowered* »_Michael Jackson








What? Too soon?


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HaterSlayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HaterSlayer* »_
Sarcasm









Me.


----------



## skibum01 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (JMTombstone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMTombstone* »_
Sorry, putting a warning to a link to porn is not allowed. Especially if it doesnt involve cars. Mods please delete this post.

are you a gay?


----------



## Edsquickvr6 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (skibum01)*

haha


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Brandontrek1)*

Kristen Bell


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Beckham


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

That thing looks badass.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leroy92 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Fritz27)*

I was up in Lake Tahoe and saw Kevin Nealon coming into a restaurant , super nice guy to me
















this was way before he was on weeds and it was US spec 

_Modified by leroy92 at 12:24 PM 10-22-2009_


_Modified by leroy92 at 12:25 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (leroy92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leroy92* »_I was up in Lake Tahoe and saw Kevin Nealon coming into a restaurant , super nice guy to me








_Modified by leroy92 at 12:25 PM 10-22-2009_

this guy loves his ganj.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apologies if a repost.
Gary Busey:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Rod Stewart


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

some people i know in front of paris hiltons bently at her house during a halloween party last week...


















_Modified by Daniel at 5:09 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Daniel)*

*Arnold Schwarzenegger*


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*

I wonder if that security detail in the Suburban behind him can keep up


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RS4PD)*

Some pics I took today at Mercedes World in London
Peter Sellers








George Best








Elvis








Alfred Hitchcock








Clark Gable


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

How about Elvis' BMW 507


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Apologies if a repost.
Gary Busey:











****ing Gary Busey.. what a nutcase haha


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

Beckham's new Bentley...


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Edsquickvr6)*

brad pit on his bike yo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (autobahmer)*

Pitt and his Camaro:


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Allsops)*

Ii like how Beckham has all these cars yet I hear he never tips at any restaurant http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Allsops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Allsops* »_Pitt and his Camaro:









pitt almost bout a house next to my uncle. he must be a tightwad or something or spends his money on jet fuel...........wish he would of bought the house cause i'd be down there trying to get pics of angelina's boobs for research http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## insertnickhere (May 9, 2009)

Considering beckam hasnt done anything in 10 years, who is bankrolling him? He is totally douche like though when it comes to cars (and other things but... whatever)


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_Ii like how Beckham has all these cars yet I hear he never tips at any restaurant http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ha what a chode http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (insertnickhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insertnickhere* »_Considering beckam hasnt done anything in 10 years, who is bankrolling him? He is totally douche like though when it comes to cars (and other things but... whatever)

You know he's playing for LA Galaxy right now. He got like 20 million for 3 years or something. Plus all the money he gets paid for endorsements.
He's still a douche though.


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm starting to think Beckham might be on the Nick Cage financial plan. His new cars don't stop coming in.


----------



## passataholic (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_How about Elvis' BMW 507


















see the VW symbol in the ironwork? Elvis was the car man too..
custom caddy's, (George Barris did a lot of his customizations), Pantera, Ferrari Dino, trikes...
cool. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, Beckham earns insane money from Endorsements. 

UK radio DJ Chris Evans and his (ex James Coburn) convertible 250 GT, for which he paid well over $8,000,000 for.








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/hom....html


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (autobahmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahmer* »_
pitt almost bout a house next to my uncle. he must be a tightwad or something or spends his money on jet fuel...........wish he would of bought the house cause i'd be down there trying to get pics of angelina's boobs for research http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Tiger Woods'...


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Tiger Woods'...

























Didn't kill the ugly.


----------



## insertnickhere (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (mellbergVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mellbergVWfan* »_
You know he's playing for LA Galaxy right now. He got like 20 million for 3 years or something. Plus all the money he gets paid for endorsements.
He's still a douche though.










well yeah i know he is but is the team even a team at this point. havent seen him in any endorsements, like ever. i only heard of him when he was back in the uk.
ok enough OT. I like his escalade regardless


----------



## scubasteved (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (insertnickhere)*

well he scored Galaxy's only point in the MLS cup last week... which they lost in a shoot out. MLS is getting bigger over here pretty quickly!


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (scubasteved)*

Dita Von Teese - BMW Z4 Convertible (Don't know the year though)








*She also has a 1939 Chrysler New Yorker & a 1965 Jaguar S-Type.... those two are her FAVORITE cars. 



_Modified by BlueyedBoi69 at 3:02 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*

Jesus, it must take her actively avoiding the sun to be that fair-skinned in SoCal.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Fritz27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritz27* »_Jesus, it must take her actively avoiding the sun to be that fair-skinned in SoCal.

It's called... TONS of sunblock. HaHa 

Oh.....
I found a pic of her Jaguar... she just got it back today:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BlueyedBoi69 at 4:06 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

DJ Chris Evan's latest Ferrari.








And one he's just put up for sale








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvs....html
Simon Cowell
















http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvs....html


----------



## TheSpaceHasBeenRented (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Yeah, Beckham earns insane money from Endorsements. 

UK radio DJ Chris Evans and his (ex James Coburn) convertible 250 GT, for which he paid well over $8,000,000 for.








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/hom....html


12 million


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheSpaceHasBeenRented)*

Your celebs are all weak.
Nick Mason
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3szdHkUbJEY
















Jay Kay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
















Paul Newman
























Patrick Dempsey


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_Jennifer Aniston 









Is she letting one go before she hops in the car?


----------



## genxnympho (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
UK radio DJ Chris Evans and his (ex James Coburn) convertible 250 GT, for which he paid well over $8,000,000 for.








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/hom....html


Not to mention his tasteful FLEET of all white Ferrari's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capn (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (eclipsestar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eclipsestar* »_
http://www.durtydubs.com/forum...=1369








_Modified by eclipsestar at 4:28 PM 10-17-2009_


*JENNI FREAKIN' LEE* 
I knew that name was familiar! She is one of my favorite porn stars.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *karl_1052* »_Your celebs are all weak.

Simon Cowell - a weak celeb, then you post Jay Kay (the midget with the inflated ego whose records all sound the same...)? LOL
Evans was a star in a car on TG (and he's worth around $75 million) so I'll class him as a celeb, thanks for your unvalued opinion.
P Diddy buys son Maybach for his 16th birthday...








http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/ho....html


----------



## chirilla (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (cougar)*

Pornstar Jenni Lee


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (chirilla)*

Patrick Dempsey...from the other thread. Love this car!




























_Modified by cdog at 11:39 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (VDUBfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBfanatic* »_
Is she letting one go before she hops in the car?

i hope.


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (n0rdicalex.)*

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (cdog)*

Denise Richards


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_Maria Sharapova








]

That thing to left is like a lesbian Fabio..


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_Maria Sharapova


















Is that her boyfriend or girlfriend on the car?!

and the booty had to get quoted


----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)

pro skater josh kalis always has sick whips 








racin another pro skater in his m3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPaqNln7E8
rapper currenSy from young money










_Modified by Shlaaa at 1:05 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sandra Bullock today.








http://www.tmz.com/2010/02/19/...photo/


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shlaaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shlaaa* »_pro skater josh kalis always has sick whips 










Looks like a douche.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (Shlaaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shlaaa* »_pro skater josh kalis always has sick whips 


I can't prove it but Colt Cannon had an E46 M3 for a while. How do I know? I was at a local skatepark and skated with him for a while.


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_Sandra Bullock today.








http://www.tmz.com/2010/02/19/...photo/

Uh oh. Looks like her gerbil got away...


----------



## zane O (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Hogan)*

Vtec just kicked in yo!!!!!


----------



## SoCal_SFVR6 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Denise Richards

















Why even pop the hood, she think her tits were going to fix the problem?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ LOL
Jennifer Aniston 








http://www.popsugar.com/Photos...0,0,2


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_Dita Von Teese - BMW Z4 Convertible (Don't know the year though)








_Modified by BlueyedBoi69 at 3:02 PM 1-15-2010_

Grishko 2007 medium shank.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Hogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hogan* »_
Uh oh. Looks like her gerbil got away...
i actually clicked the link... not her dog...
but what the hell is she doing being married to jesse james?








btw, looks like a D sticker under the A6 logo


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IC AI* »_
Grishko 2007 medium shank.


LOL, I had to google it - and they all look the same to me. If you could actually tell specifically that's what those are - mad props to you.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rukh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_
LOL, I had to google it - and they all look the same to me. If you could actually tell specifically that's what those are - mad props to you.

I made up the "medium shank" part, actually a pro like her probably uses hard shanks. But my daughter goes through a pair of pointe shoes about once a month, more often when a competition is coming up.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (IC AI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IC AI* »_
Grishko 2007 medium shank.

HaHaHa.... you sir, are hilarious.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*

Gerard Butler:









Benji Madden:









Nick Lachey:









Mark Wahlberg:









Giovanni Ribisi:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (Shlaaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shlaaa* »_pro skater josh kalis always has sick whips 








racin another pro skater in his m3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPaqNln7E8
rapper currenSy from young money









_Modified by Shlaaa at 1:05 AM 2-19-2010_

Check out his new ride.... Respect.
http://www.dc7zine.com/feature...amaro/


----------



## e30luv (Aug 26, 2008)

I watched a video maybe 3-4 years ago about Ryan Dunn from jackass where he talked about all his bmws, and his track car mk2 golf
anyway, he had an e34 m5, but wrecked it.. if someone could find this video for me... that would be awesome
http://www.bmwmregistry.com/detail.php?id=5110
^ his car on the M registry







his e34, e39, and his e90


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Brimjolt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brimjolt* »_
this guy loves his ganj.

it's called _acting_. he actally doesn't smoke pot.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (karl_1052)*

Paul Newman owned this?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_Paul Newman owned this?









Can't say myself if he owned that particular car, but he was big into Volvos with Ford 5 liter conversions. There was an article about them in Car and Driver way back in the early 90s I want to say. It mentioned that Dave Letterman, a good friend of Newman's, ordered one so he could commute incognito in a hot car.


----------



## dubtrixT (May 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*

How about bikes?
Pitt is known for some rad chops - 








^ not sure who built that, but its a wcc CFL frame with some other wcc tidbits..
this is anothe CFL, but built by Jesse Rooke








one of 2 Indian Larry Legacy bikes - appearantly Paul Cox is building him a third








oh here is the other








another Rooke - cafe styled KTM








another Rooke - the original Scrambler
















Kimi Raikonnen's rides - 








appearanlty this belongs to Jenson Button - 








v rossi - 








and Jesse James - he has a few bugs -


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_
it's called _acting_. he actally doesn't smoke pot.

smoked it with him in Ohio once. just sayin


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (e30luv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e30luv* »_I watched a video maybe 3-4 years ago about Ryan Dunn from jackass where he talked about all his bmws, and his track car mk2 golf
anyway, he had an e34 m5, but wrecked it.. if someone could find this video for me... that would be awesome


thats pretty cool, never knew that about Dunn, but I remember watching a little mini documentary on him and Bam Margera was talking about how Dunn was/ is a HORRIBLE driver, just though that was pretty funny


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_
Can't say myself if he owned that particular car, but he was big into Volvos with Ford 5 liter conversions. There was an article about them in Car and Driver way back in the early 90s I want to say. It mentioned that Dave Letterman, a good friend of Newman's, ordered one so he could commute incognito in a hot car. 

That's pretty cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll pour one out for Newman and go watch The Sting tonight.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*

Ozzy Osbourne:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*

A V10 no less, right?


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_A V10 no less, right? 


Says V10 right on the side in the last pic.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Ozzy Osbourne should not be driving.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_Ozzy Osbourne should not be driving.


Same here







This is the same guy who was so high he snorted ants on a dare by the members from Mötley Crüe. 
Lord know how much damage all those years of snortin', smokin' and injecting of drugs did to his brain.


----------



## DubbersReject (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mx5er)*

A couple of James Hetfield's kustoms
















He is also a member of the car club "Beatniks of Koolsville", plus has a "hobby shop" packed with tools, where he is learning to do a lot of that work himself during his free time
More of Jesse James 
his merc built by Austin Speed Shop








his hydrogen powered streamliner 








and his trophy truck











_Modified by DubbersReject at 3:15 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbersReject)*

Margera R8


















_Modified by manhattanprjkt83 at 3:27 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mx5er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mx5er* »_
Same here







This is the same guy who was so high he snorted ants on a dare by the members from Mötley Crüe. 
Lord know how much damage all those years of snortin', smokin' and injecting of drugs did to his brain. 

Forget about all that, the guy is on all kinds of meds etc. He is just shot.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (Shlaaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shlaaa* »_pro skater josh kalis always has sick whips 








racin another pro skater in his m3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPaqNln7E8
rapper currenSy from young money









_Modified by Shlaaa at 1:05 AM 2-19-2010_

That M5 was alright. His 800hp supercharged one was better, but IIRC he sold that a few years ago. He's a pretty chill dude all in all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (manhattanprjkt83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manhattanprjkt83* »_Margera R8

















_Modified by manhattanprjkt83 at 3:27 PM 3-22-2010_

God is he a tool.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (NHDUBN#2)*

Reese Whitherspoon got a new MB GL350 Bluetec


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*

Is she that tiny or is that thing just huge?


----------



## apex strafer (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah her chin really is that huge.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_Paul Newman owned this?

















No 5L there, looks like a Buick GN motor in there.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Turd Ferguson)*

Miles Davis:


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mx5er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mx5er* »_
Same here







This is the same guy who was so high he snorted ants on a dare by the members from Mötley Crüe. 
Lord know how much damage all those years of snortin', smokin' and injecting of drugs did to his brain. 


the best part of that story... well, the worst part of that story, was Ozzy licking up piss.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotekms)*

Frank Zappa








Jim Morrison had a 1967 Shelby GT500








Keith Moon's 1939 Chrysler Wimbledon








Roger Waters once owned this MG TC








Pete Townsend's Transporter Sportline








he also had a 1956 continental MKII








Robert Plant's old DB5








John Bonham loved custom Model Ts
















And then there is Nick Mason who tops them all. He even races these cars.
Maserati 250F F1








Auto Union Type C
















Auto Union Type D








F1 GTR








Porsche 956








he drove this M1 in the 1982 LeMans








250 GTO (1 of 39)








Top Gear used his Enzo in an episode








Maserati Pinninfarina Birdcage








Gilles Villeneuve's Ferrari 312 T3








Aston Martin Ulster








Michele Alboreto's Ferrari 126 C4








Ferrari 512








and this 1979 Cosworth powered Lola T297 - notice the paint job promoting The Wall!
















Check out this interview with the legendary enthusiast/drummer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbab-iI6mv8


_Modified by patrikman at 12:05 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## GDJ (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*









Fabio has an insane huge bike collection. Actually sounds like an enthusiast too. Video link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VSkY0MfOqk


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

yay fabio. much respect after that video. I always though he was a tool.


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_And then there is Nick Mason who tops them all. He even races these cars.
Maserati 250F F1

A side note, Marino Franchitti just married Nick Mason's daughter and has full garage visiting privileges.


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GDJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GDJ* »_Fabio has an insane huge bike collection. Actually sounds like an enthusiast too. Video link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VSkY0MfOqk

Two less after he was hit by a Swedish TV guy on a visit for a show a few years back








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B5oPvLa6JA


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_Reese Whitherspoon got a new MB GL350 Bluetec









Is she 4' tall or what?


----------



## DingleBerries (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neo)*

UK singer Lily Allen owns a Ford Focus RS
http://jalopnik.com/5509910/li...heels


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DingleBerries)*

*Kevin Costner * - Audi S8








*Al Pacino* - Lexus LX








*Sly Stallone* - Ferrari 612 








*John Mayer* - Ford GT








*Charlie Sheen* - Merc S Class








*Jessica Alba* - GMC Yukon


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_Ii like how Beckham has all these cars yet I hear he never tips at any restaurant http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Thought it wasn't customary to tip waiters across the pond as they make enough and don't rely on tips. (And only americans tip the already well-ish paid waiters.)


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Zanardi.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zanardi.* »_
A side note, Marino Franchitti just married Nick Mason's daughter and has full garage visiting privileges. 

Sweet, he drives for Dyson now right? She is going to be worth alot of money someday.
On another side note, has anybody ever seen this movie?
http://www.pinkfloydarchives.c...D.htm
It sounds like it is pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (TheIllusionistD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheIllusionistD* »_
Thought it wasn't customary to tip waiters across the pond as they make enough and don't rely on tips. (And only americans tip the already well-ish paid waiters.)

You tip when the service is good and don't when it's rubbish. Beckham is thick enough not to know it's a different situation across the road. Having said that, there is a massive increase in London restaurants particularly automatically adding 'optional / discretionary service' of 10-15% to the bill which you then have to ask to be removed if you don't want to pay it...which means most end up paying it.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mikedav)*

Nick Mason has a business renting out his cars to photo shoots and things like that.
Charlie Sheen came into Sears when I worked there probably 8 years ago and bought a bunch of tools, at the time he was driving a silver S500.
Erin Brockovich came in once to the tire shop when I worked there, I think she had a C class Mercedes.


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: (TheIllusionistD)*

Charlie Sheen's S-Class became this:


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nicoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_
Miles Davis:



Those are some gorgeous machines.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Fritz27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritz27* »_
Those are some gorgeous machines.

One of my all time favorite musicians. he had a lust for life. 
"Davis had an affinity for flashy cars and trouble seemed to follow him whenever he was in one. While it’s been rumored that he cruised around in his Lamborghini Miura with a .357 magnum under the seat and enjoyed outrunning the fuzz with people like Jimi Hendrix sitting shotgun, Davis was arrested in 1970 on weapons charges when he was sitting in his red Ferrari and an officer noticed he had accented his ensemble of a turban, white sheepskin coat and snakeskin pants with a pair brass knuckles. One might have thought brass knuckles might not be enough protection, considering he had been shot in the hip while sitting in his car less than a year earlier in an alleged extortion plot. Two years after his arrest he crashed his Lambo Miura and snapped both of his ankles, leaving him hospitalized for eight weeks and with a bum hip that required two surgeries and kept him down from 1975-81, which is when he developed a hankering for pain pills."


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
One of my all time favorite musicians. he had a lust for life. 
"Davis had an affinity for flashy cars and trouble seemed to follow him whenever he was in one. While it’s been rumored that he cruised around in his Lamborghini Miura with a .357 magnum under the seat and enjoyed outrunning the fuzz with people like Jimi Hendrix sitting shotgun, Davis was arrested in 1970 on weapons charges when he was sitting in his red Ferrari and an officer noticed he had accented his ensemble of a turban, white sheepskin coat and snakeskin pants with a pair brass knuckles. One might have thought brass knuckles might not be enough protection, considering he had been shot in the hip while sitting in his car less than a year earlier in an alleged extortion plot. Two years after his arrest he crashed his Lambo Miura and snapped both of his ankles, leaving him hospitalized for eight weeks and with a bum hip that required two surgeries and kept him down from 1975-81, which is when he developed a hankering for pain pills."









His autobiography is one of my favorite books. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nicoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_
His autobiography is one of my favorite books. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will have to pick that up, I own all of his albums from 1966 to 1972. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by patrikman at 11:23 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
I will have to pick that up, I own all of his albums from 1966 to 1972. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Really? You're a lucky man! 
Yeah, his autobiography is great...very candid and real; reading it, you feel like you're getting an idea of who the real person is. I don't think anything is sugar-coated in there. He also talks about his cars a bit. One story involves him leaving his Ferrari idling in the middle of a New York street, in front of his house. In a cocaine-fueled fit of paranoia, he thought some cops were after him, so he drove home and ran inside to hide, leaving his car running in the middle of the street. That's the gist of it, so I'll leave it at that. He has a ton of stories about other jazz greats, like Bird, Monk and Coltrane, just to name a few. Anyways, I highly recommend picking it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

Jesse James


















_Modified by BlueyedBoi69 at 10:00 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueyedBoi69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_Jesse James









I love this truck....I want one sooo bad.....but Jesse James, I respect his car collection and his bike building abilities....ho dicked over Sanda Bullok with that weird looking chick, lost massive points there


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (JorgenP)*

Different car? Looks like he's had a few...

_Quote, originally posted by *JorgenP* »_Charlie Sheen's S-Class became this:









(Check out bumper fog lights)


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mikedav)*

Yeah, the wrecked one looks like an S600 and the non-wrecked one looks like an S63 or S65.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

check out that fancy air freshener


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_Pete Townsend's Transporter Sportline










come on in kids!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kidshorty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kidshorty* »_
come on in kids!


He was doing _research_ .


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nicoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_
Really? You're a lucky man! 


Yeah, I love the Bitches Brew era stuff. I have the mega four disc boxed set on CD with the silk cover and aluminum binding. I also have Bitches Brew and On The Corner on vinyl. I am having major issues tracking down Live eviL on vinyl that isn't thrashed.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*









How is he not dead yet?! Theres a cage in there!
Serisouly though, I am one of those people that lost some respect for him after this latest sex fiasco. Sandra Bullock?!!? C'mon Jesse!


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

Kim Kardashian


----------



## drewb (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (konigwheels)*

Alan Jackson Has a pretty nice collection IIRC (only picture i could find)


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

http://articles.latimes.com/20...feb06
Maybe he owns more than one.


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drewb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewb* »_Alan Jackson Has a pretty nice collection IIRC (only picture i could find)










iirc he was selling the house...didnt the car collection come with it?


----------



## drewb (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (saranynsandiego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saranynsandiego* »_
iirc he was selling the house...didnt the car collection come with it?

No idea.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## cdog (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (drewb)*

Cory Nastazio


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_Cory Nastazio 


So now anybody that rides a bike instead of having a real job is a celebrity?


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

he was really big back in the day, now not so much. and lower it


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (wnb800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wnb800* »_he was really big back in the day, now not so much. and lower it

Back in the day? I am willing to bet the vast majority of people on here don't even know who Matt Hoffman is. And those that do probably wouldn't consider him much of a celebrity.


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (patrikman)*

when i was a youngster and saw him get towed into that 20ft quarter by a motorcycle, he became a celebrity to me.
Jay Kay









_Modified by wnb800 at 8:45 PM 4-8-2010_


_Modified by wnb800 at 8:45 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_








How is he not dead yet?! Theres a cage in there!
Serisouly though, I am one of those people that lost some respect for him after this latest sex fiasco. Sandra Bullock?!!? C'mon Jesse!

Another one of Jesse's


----------



## zach_xt (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (TheIllusionistD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheIllusionistD* »_(And only americans tip the already well-ish paid waiters.)

Well-ish paid waiters? What restaurant did you work at?


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (zach_xt)*

Ice-T and his wife Coco


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
Back in the day? I am willing to bet the vast majority of people on here don't even know who Matt Hoffman is. And those that do probably wouldn't consider him much of a celebrity.









I do!
and







He *is* a celebrity to me!

_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_Ice-T and his wife Coco


I met he and his wife in Manhattan one day after grabbing lunch for some work buddies. They were unloading a severely clapped out red GMC Jimmy, and putting all the boxes into a black CL63 AMG behind MB of Manhattan







He was really nice though, called me 'white-boy' I felt special. /csb


_Modified by TheDarkEnergist at 10:22 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (BlueyedBoi69)*

Call me crazy, but I really like that CTS. Only thing I'd change would be to remove the spoiler.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

Big Black
















Stephen Ireland (Soccer player from England)
















One more of his collection...


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_Big Black
Stephen Ireland (Soccer player from England)
















One more of his collection...









That Bentley looks too riced and the Range Rover, what the hell? Money seriously can't buy taste.


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That Bentley is horrendous.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (wnb800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wnb800* »_when i was a youngster and saw him get towed into that 20ft quarter by a motorcycle, he became a celebrity to me.
Jay Kay









_Modified by wnb800 at 8:45 PM 4-8-2010_

_Modified by wnb800 at 8:45 PM 4-8-2010_

is he getting a ticket?


----------



## dieselboy77 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (warrenW)*


----------



## epic22 (Nov 20, 2005)

^ wow british pop stars have good taste lol


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_Stephen Ireland (Soccer player from England)

so this is a "footballer" refered to on Top Gear!


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Rukh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stedMS3* »_That Bentley is horrendous. 

That's his wife's car....and yes she's kerbed the wheels to ****...








Ireland has by far the worst taste on the planet. He has taken 'tacky football chav' to a whole other level and makes Beckham look tasteful. You should see his R8...note the giant sub. I do wish he would die.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*

[email protected]


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (4bang3rlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4bang3rlove* »_
I google him and he appears to be the biggest tool ever lol. 

he looks like a pedifile/retard


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (austin1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin1.8t* »_
he looks like a *pedifile*/retard









Fetish for feet/toenails?


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_
Fetish for feet/toenails?










It'd be more like a file used on feet to smooth them out. 










_Modified by Minimaulak at 3:33 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_ 
Serisouly though, I am one of those people that lost some respect for him after this latest sex fiasco. Sandra Bullock?!!? C'mon Jesse!

I lost a little bit of respect for him for that, but previously I gained a lot of respect for him when he was on the Celebrity Apprentice... he was the hardest worker and the most straight up guy. Without hesitation confronted Dennis Rodman about his drinking problems, respectful and honestly... he's got balls. 
It's a real shame he cheated on here. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmID6w1buMI


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Mikedav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikedav* »_
That's his wife's car....and yes she's kerbed the wheels to ****...








Ireland has by far the worst taste on the planet. He has taken 'tacky football chav' to a whole other level and makes Beckham look tasteful. You should see his R8...note the giant sub. I do wish he would die.









Unpossible, according to TCL, only the classiest of folks drive Audis and the mouth-breathing retards drive BMWs.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (Fritz27)*

Darryl Hannah drives a biodiesel 1983 El Camino. I think I am in love.


----------



## GTaye (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Cars (patrikman)*

Sandra Bullock knows what's up.. Black A6 Avant:


----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)

Rob Dyrdek's New Porsche Panemera


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_

<a id="link_10" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmID6w1buMI" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmID6w1buMI</a>



damn, Jesse really brought it on thick at the end there.


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nicoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_
Miles Davis:











Didn't he have to call the authorities before taking his expensive cars out so he wouldn't get stopped/arrested?


----------



## RthirtyHUGE (May 4, 2008)

Andrew Bynum's M6 
Was surprised to hear the word 'track' come out of his mouth.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

e30_miata_lowerit said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_
> Miles Davis:
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised. He definitely has some interesting stories regarding his love for Italian automobiles in his autobiography.

Edit: Just realized I posted comments about this earlier in this same thread.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sly Stallone in one of his VW Phaetons


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

rc1320 said:


> Rob Dyrdek's New Porsche Panemera


*Rob Diesel*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Gordon Ramsay - 458 Italia


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

i love the stick-on(?) license plates they have in England.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Now I understand why Mancini let Stephen Ireland leave City for Aston Villa. Who could stand looking at those things every practice?









+









Not sure about Carter but Marshal Tito sure had one!


----------



## E34M50 (Sep 11, 2010)

what does fred durst drive?


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

E34M50 said:


> what does fred durst drive?












KEEP ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

E34M50 said:


> what does fred durst drive?


Nowadays, probably a cab.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Fritz27 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_Donald Sutherland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My great grandpas name was Donald Sutherland, and he owned a mercedes dealer :O Maybe his death was all a lie and he is still alive???


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

ArtieLange said:


> Nowadays, probably a cab.


What does Artie Lange Drive?


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

patrikman said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *cdog* »_Cory Nastazio
> 
> 
> So now anybody that rides a bike instead of having a real job is a celebrity?


bahahahaha... and celebrities have real jobs??? :what: :laugh: :screwy:

At least he put in real work to get where he is/was. I don't believe in "talent" when it comes to sports accomplishments. Hard work, both physical and mental, plus a truck load of dedication. With singing/acting you either have talent and make $$$$$, or your folks have $ and advertise you to the point where kids finally start to accept you as a "celebrity," and then you make $$$$$.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Subwoofers said:


> What does Artie Lange Drive?


S Class, not sure of the model.


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> i love the stick-on(?) license plates they have in England.


Yup you can get stickers but that one on Gordons is pretty dodgy in terms of it's placement....I think a cop would argue that is side mounted and give him a ticket. You can see why he did it though.


----------



## StringTheory (Jul 27, 2010)

Yugoslavia! said:


> Not sure about Carter but Marshal Tito sure had one!



Tito had many MBs... most probably, he was remembered for his 600 Pullman Landaulet










He also was gifted with a 53' Cadillac El dorado, which is the only car he drove by himself. many important/famous individuals from that time period were driven by him in this car, most notably Elizabeth Taylor, Sofia Loren, her husband Carlo Ponti, Richard Burton, politicians Nasser, Indira Gandhi, Nehru...











the car went thru a complete restoration recently and is available for renting if you ever visit Brioni islands, but it is pricey


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Cowell's birthday present to himself, apparently...


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


> Brad and Angelina at the drive-thru





Ubryaj said:


> That might be a hybrid? Also, what is the solar panel looking device on the passenger side sun visor?


Don't know if this ever got answered but it's a flip down LED visor light. Used by police in unmarked cars(my chief has one in his Tahoe) But that doesn't explain why they have it. Depending on it's illumination color, it may or may not be legal to utilize.


----------



## Tinman-NSX (Jan 30, 2010)

Matthew Mcconaughey Z28


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

10 points if you know whos crash this is. Hint: He is as famous as god


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Morgan Freeman , and I wouldnt compare him to God


----------



## TimesNewRoman (Oct 13, 2007)

Impeccable said:


> Morgan Freeman , and I wouldnt compare him to God



Not sure if serious...:sly:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Impeccable said:


> Morgan Freeman , and I wouldnt compare him to God












We cant all be intelligent


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

isn't that the crash where he damaged nerves in his hand and how has to wear that wrist thing?
didnt he divorce his wife shortly after that crash because he was with his mistress?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

warrenW said:


> isn't that the crash where he damaged nerves in his hand and how has to wear that wrist thing?
> didnt he divorce his wife shortly after that crash because he was with his mistress?





















I do believe it is.


Edit: Confirmed http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/12/04/morgan-freemans-hand-what_n_380717.html


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

nosrednug said:


> Don't know if this ever got answered but it's a flip down LED visor light. Used by police in unmarked cars(my chief has one in his Tahoe) But that doesn't explain why they have it. Depending on it's illumination color, it may or may not be legal to utilize.


never know when they need to rush to adopt another child.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

n0rdicalex. said:


> never know when they need to rush to adopt another child.


Zing!


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

Tinman-NSX said:


> Matthew Mcconaughey Z28


Mcconaughey?!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36lfTfTuj9g


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

GDJ said:


> Fabio has an insane huge bike collection. Actually sounds like an enthusiast too. Video link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VSkY0MfOqk


Holly ****...Fabio's coolness level just went from -100 to +100000 in my eyes. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
he has more bikes than most dealers around here combined....and I spy some nice
cars as well. Marry me Fabio! :sly:


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

not really a celebrity Jon Gosselin


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Renee Zellweger


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Dita


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Darryl Hannah drives a biodiesel 1983 El Camino. I think I am in love.


I posted some of those pictures a while ago. I don't need her to drive a BioDiesel to ... Oh, well.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Gordon Ramsay


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


> Dita


Hot although she should either have two amber or clear blinkers, not one of each.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Impeccable said:


> Morgan Freeman , and I wouldnt compare him to God


Morgan Freeman was god:beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Bieber


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> I do believe it is.
> 
> 
> Edit: Confirmed http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/12/04/morgan-freemans-hand-what_n_380717.html


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

rabbito said:


> not really a celebrity Jon Gosselin


Amazing what pimping out your children can buy you...


----------



## illinidorry (May 17, 2007)

kwik!gti said:


> Having a bunch of brand new high end exotics does not make someone an enthusiast.


Thank you....ohhh wow you walked into a Land Rover or Ferrari dealership and said gimme that congrats you dont know ish:thumbdown:


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

i hope beiber fails his driving test


----------



## illinidorry (May 17, 2007)

Turd Ferguson said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_Paul Newman owned this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea thats a 3.8 from a GN or a TTA


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


> Gordon Ramsay



perfect car for him. once it catches on fire, he can make one of his signature dishes


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

illinidorry said:


> Thank you....ohhh wow you walked into a Land Rover or Ferrari dealership and said gimme that congrats you dont know ish:thumbdown:


That made no sense.



2.0_Mazda said:


> i hope beiber fails his driving test


 He already has his license im guessing


saranynsandiego said:


> perfect car for him. once it catches on fire, he can make one of his signature dishes


Legendary.


----------



## czykvw (May 11, 2006)

Impeccable said:


> Ii like how Beckham has all these cars yet I hear he never tips at any restaurant http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


Tipping is an American thing, if you dont believe me google it.
Im sure the servers at the restaurants he goes to are doing just fine without his tips anyway..
Here's Pharrel in a speedster...








like ruining hiphop wasnt enough for him :facepalm:


----------



## johnnyOcho (Oct 24, 2009)

jettaivglxvr6 said:


> If by celebrity, you mean douche.


:facepalm:


----------



## Philly215 (Nov 27, 2010)

Bumping this.. Anybody got anything new?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

thanks for helping me remember where I am storing my Morgan Freeman RIP :laugh:


----------



## Piper_VW (Oct 30, 2002)

illinidorry said:


> Yea thats a 3.8 from a GN or a TTA


Maybe not the same car Letterman is talking about (as he describes it as a racing V8 w/supercharger), but he starts the Newman/Volvo story at about 3 minutes.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sylvester Stallone 

























Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


> Ellen DeGeneres


 Ellen drives two porsches?


----------



## xjzhx (Dec 7, 2005)

^ZING!!!


----------



## zerovdub (Aug 15, 2003)

karl_1052 said:


> Ellen drives two porsches?


 hey-yoooooo!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Sly is still driving his Pheaton? Seems like it would be time to upgrade by now no...


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

BLKonBLKMKVGTI said:


> Sly is still driving his Pheaton? Seems like it would be time to upgrade by now no...


 Why trade up when you have a car that you enjoy but isn't worth anything? I must say the stance and offset of it is very nice.


----------



## Philly215 (Nov 27, 2010)

konigwheels said:


> Why trade up when you have a car that you enjoy but isn't worth anything? I must say the stance and offset of it is very nice.


 Why isn't it worth anything? And Forbes has his net worth at $275 million. Buying a new car whenever he feels like it really means nothing to him.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

is arnold dusting syl's car?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

I was honestly expecting a forrester 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Philly215 (Nov 27, 2010)

UNBANNED_GERBIL said:


> I was honestly expecting a forrester
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


 No man. ****** drive Outbacks.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Wondering what Mark Zuckerberg drives, I did some searching and found..

Acura TSX and his gf has a Honda Fit. Here they are parked in front of their rented house.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

Chris Brown (AKA: d**chebag of the year)
Lamborghini Gallardo









David Arquette: 
Studebaker Avanti









Rob Dyrdek: 
Porsche Panamera









Carey Hart & Pink:
64' Cadillac 









Pamela Anderson:
Range Rover









Mila Kunis:
Range Rover Sport









Karania Smifnoff:
Lexus SC









Alessandra Ambrosio
Range Rover









Jason Statham
Audi A8 (one of his many Audi's)









Jim Carrey
Porsche Panamera









Rosie Huntington
Audi S5 Cabriolet









Sofia Vergara
Range Rover









Bradley Cooper
Toyota Prius & Mercedes G55









Joe Jonas
Mercedes G550









Jack Black
Lexus LS Hybrid









Sharon Stone
Bentley 









Al Pacino
Ranger Rover Sport


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

Piper_VW said:


> Maybe not the same car Letterman is talking about (as he describes it as a racing V8 w/supercharger), but he starts the Newman/Volvo story at about 3 minutes.


whata ****ing awesome human being.

dave's got to be a pretty decent person if he was a good enough friend to Paul Newman that Paul would buy dave a special car like that.

/run-on.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Tom an Katie driving their spaceship disguised as a Mercedes CLK.









MIB III will feature an SHO?









Stephen Bladwin Drives Around NYC In His Jeep and not a new Jeep but an old school YJ. :thumbup:









I don't really know who this is but she drives a bro-dozer, for such a tiny girl.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

I bet its her husbands :facepalm:


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

nopal 6.0 said:


> I don't really know who this is but she drives a bro-dozer, for such a tiny girl.


It's Kourtney Kardashian.... the truck belongs to her bf, Scott Disick.


----------



## oo0afireinside (Apr 8, 2008)

BlueyedBoi69 said:


> Chris Brown (AKA: d**chebag of the year)
> Lamborghini Gallardo


i actually dig that!
i love airplane or military themed stuff. especially with rivets! even though they are fake.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

patrikman said:


> thanks for helping me remember where I am storing my Morgan Freeman RIP :laugh:


Gwen drives a QP, that's hawt


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

BLKonBLKMKVGTI said:


> Sly is still driving his Pheaton? Seems like it would be time to upgrade by now no...




Very few cars compare to the overall package of the Phaeton. The fact that he can drive anything he wants, but loves the Phaeton tells you he realizes that.

As far as I know, William Shatner still owns/drives a Phaeton as well, again that speaks volumes to the car.

I wonder if the Pope got rid of his? I don't follow religion..


----------



## Soze.K (Mar 15, 2009)

czykvw said:


> Tipping is an American thing, if you dont believe me google it.
> Im sure the servers at the restaurants he goes to are doing just fine without his tips anyway..
> Here's Pharrel in a speedster...
> 
> ...




Michael Jordan doesnt tip either with his rich ass...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

I am pretty sure this has been posted, but what is it? 
Cee lo


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

jaylenosgarage.com was prob already posted though


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

71DubBugBug said:


> I am pretty sure this has been posted, but what is it?
> Cee lo


 1935 Auburn 8-851 8 Cyl. Supercharged Dual Ratio Speedster
You could have bought your own about 2 years ago...
http://www.ohtm.org/gallery/album591


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

jayseal22 said:


>


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

handlestolen said:


>


lol..that big mofo:laugh: drives a cooper?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Two more of Sofia...


----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.celebritycarsblog.com/2011/04/coco-goes-shopping-in-her-custom-cadillac/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

not sure if these have been posted, I am too tired to check.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Deano?


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

hope not a repost
Cam'ron



























Tracey McGrady


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Cowell


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

SuperGroove said:


> whata ****ing awesome human being.
> 
> dave's got to be a pretty decent person if he was a good enough friend to Paul Newman that Paul would buy dave a special car like that.
> 
> /run-on.


Dave and Paul were pretty good friends, and no doubt helped by the racing connection (Dave being a team owner and Paul a driver, although not the same team). You have to hand it to Letterman for recognizing what an outstanding person Paul Newman was, and I thought Dave's car stories and the tribute clip were the greatest thing when that clip first aired.


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

patrikman said:


> And then there is Nick Mason who tops them all. He even races these cars.
> Maserati 250F F1
> 
> 
> ...


 I want to be him right now! Epic collection. Best thus far


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

This was Paul Newman's Volvo wagon with a T6 drivetrain


Here is a link about the Volvo wagon for brief info
http://daddytypes.com/2008/10/05/all_i_smell_is_raw_power_and_speed.php

I had an old R&T or C&D that had a write up about this car and there was a cool pic of him power braking and leaving a nice cloud of smoke.


Dean Martin's Ferrari 412P race car he had converted to street use


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Projekt R32 said:


> I want to be him right now! Epic collection. Best thus far


It is acknowledged that they are all ready to go and are not "display only." He drives many of them, and I believe he is very involved in vintage racing.


----------



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)

Daniel Craig


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

asap617 said:


> lol..that big mofo:laugh: drives a cooper?


No, he fixes them and flips them with his friend from England. I believe his friends name is Mike or something.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Lapo Elkann...notable for being heir to the Fiat company and his cocaine party with trannys :laugh:

599 with Denim interiors (When in Milano)



























Military Green GC (Turin)









Ferrari California (when in Miami)









Abarth 500 matte military green (London)









Italian MotherF*ucker GC :laugh:


















His latest GC


















as you may have noticed, among other things, he is unable to park


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

GT-Ian said:


> This was Paul Newman's Volvo wagon with a T6 drivetrain
> 
> 
> Here is a link about the Volvo wagon for brief info
> ...


Thanks for sharing that link, good stuff. That transcript of the Stewart interview of Letterman is great. 

I remember reading that article about the Volvos back when it was first published; I think it was Car and Driver. 

Here's the Swedespeed article on the Volvos -


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

themagellan said:


> No, he fixes them and flips them with his friend from England. I believe his friends name is Mike or something.


lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Jerry Sandusky:


----------



## delux68 (Jul 20, 2004)

czykvw said:


> Tipping is an American thing, if you dont believe me google it.
> Im sure the servers at the restaurants he goes to are doing just fine without his tips anyway..
> Here's Pharrel in a speedster...
> 
> ...


I think this is a replica, shouldn't a 550 have the finned aluminum drum brakes like a 356? these look like rusty steel drums.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Brad Pitt


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

Why does Brad Pitt make everything look soo cool... ????


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What is with the cane?


----------



## genxnympho (Oct 4, 2004)

juventuss said:


> Why does Brad Pitt make everything look soo cool... ????


F*ck it, I'm not shaving and getting a cane.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sharon Stone


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Charlie Sheen's Aventador, apparently.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ That might not be true. Only seen it said by Autoblog.gr


Beckham


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


> Charlie Sheen's Aventador, apparently.


That is a local guy from NYC.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

juventuss said:


> Why does Brad Pitt make everything look soo cool... ????


because Tyler Durden


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

asuckiel said:


> That is a local guy from NYC.


Yeah, I saw a photoshoot on Teamspeed of it yesterday and kinda realised it wasn't Charlie's. Good plate though lol.


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> because Tyler Durden


Who is that ?


----------



## blacksand (Sep 11, 2009)

juventuss said:


> Who is that ?



because fight club


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Paula Patton and her 911


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^meow


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Justin Bieber and his matte black CTS-V with suicide doors made my West Coast Customs


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

neu318 said:


> Justin Bieber and his matte black CTS-V with suicide doors made my West Coast Customs


 And ya know what REALLY pisses me off?!?! 

He's been pulled over in Los Angeles NUMEROUS times and always gotten off with a "warning." 

Running a red light, cutting off a cop, not using a turn signal, unsafe lane changing, etc..... every time he just got a "warning." 

YAY for celebrity "justice!" 

:banghead:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Mr Cowell...


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

themagellan said:


> no, he fixes them and flips them with his friend from england. I believe his friends name is mike or something.



roflmao!!!!! :d


----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

\

This Guy's car...he was featured on Jalopnik...
http://jalopnik.com/5893665/meet-the-most-stereotypical-lamborghini-owner-in-the-world


----------



## greywolf (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Kanye West




























Tatra MTX

I'm sure he has a lot more. I've heard him mention his M1 and Countach.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

Lady Gaga and her new Audi R8


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Unit01 said:


> Kanye West


That's a concept car that was loaned to him for the Cannes film festival - not his car.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

mhjett said:


> That's a concept car that was loaned to him for the Cannes film festival - not his car.


I thought the sterling moss edition SLR is purchasable? - though that one could be the concept version of it.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

ZombiePunk said:


> Lady Gaga and her new Audi R8 GT


not an r8-gt


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> not an r8-gt


Whoops... just copied & pasted from the article... didn't even notice that.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

superjario18 said:


> I thought the sterling moss edition SLR is purchasable? - though that one could be the concept version of it.


You could be right. I thought I remembered reading that it was a loaned concept but they did make 75 of them, and a quick Google search shows a bunch of articles on Kanye in Cannes but none are clear on whether the car was his or loaned.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

I heard borrowed, but definitely not a concept. 1 of 75.


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

ZombiePunk said:


> Lady Gaga and her new Audi R8


Good god, those sunglasses would kill your peripheral vision. I have a new pair of frames that I don't like to drive in because of that, and they're 1/4 the size of those arms. :screwy:


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


> I heard borrowed, but definitely not a concept. 1 of 75.


"Last week I was in my otha, otha Benz"


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

ZombiePunk said:


> And ya know what REALLY pisses me off?!?!
> 
> He's been pulled over in Los Angeles NUMEROUS times and always gotten off with a "warning."
> 
> ...


Blame Canada! :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

superjario18 said:


> I thought the sterling moss edition SLR is purchasable? - though that one could be the concept version of it.


Yup, here's an unused example for €1mil.
http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...earchInFreetext=false&negativeFeatures=EXPORT


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

rickey123 said:


> Mercedes Benz SL-class is now introducing the new2013
> Mercedes Benz SL550 which is going to hit the market
> in the mid of 2012. The latest 2013 Mercedes Benz SL class will offer you
> more comfort and athletic characteristics. This is going to be the most
> stylish and luxurious version of the SL class of cars.


Thank you for the useful information!


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Something classy - Jack Nicholson rocking and old Range Rover:


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

manol2 said:


> Something classy - Jack Nicholson rocking and old Range Rover:


Is that the same Range Rover he used in Anger Management?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Eddie Murphy...


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

patrikman said:


>


 Not only does he have skills, the World Champion has great taste. :thumbup:


----------



## OSD#15 (Sep 10, 2007)

ZombiePunk said:


> Lady Gaga and her new Audi R8


 That may or may not actually be Lady Gaga. She came to my home town (Sonoma, CA...wine country) a few weeks ago. Even though a TON of celebrities live in Sonoma, for some reason she caused a HUGE stink. Some news station (from Sacramento, I think) missed getting shots of her while she was here so, a week or so later, they rented the same Audi she rented and hired a Lady Gaga lookalike to drive to some of the places she went to so they could take pictures :screwy::facepalm: They actually fooled all the locals and other media outlets :laugh:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


> Eddie Murphy...


 Man, he's had this car for years.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

NightTrain EX said:


> Is that the same Range Rover he used in Anger Management?


 No. That Range Rover was a 95 Classic LWB 










Judging by the dash in that picture, it's pre-classic. 

One of these:


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


> Eddie Murphy...


 What is that homeless man doing with Eddie Murphy's Mercedes?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Harv said:


> No. That Range Rover was a 95 Classic LWB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info!


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Jerry Sandusky:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Speaking of Range Rovers above, Queen Elizabeth II drives a Range Rover when she's out on private business. It's cool that she actually drives herself! :thumbup:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

PerL said:


> Speaking of Range Rovers above, Queen Elizabeth II drives a Range Rover when she's out on private business. It's cool that she actually drives herself! :thumbup:


 Didn't know the Queen had a red neck streak in here with the corgie on the hood!! 

Wonder if she had diamond encrusted "jewels" hanging from the rear bumper??


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Selena


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

PerL said:


> Speaking of Range Rovers above, Queen Elizabeth II drives a Range Rover when she's out on private business. It's cool that she actually drives herself! :thumbup:


Here's an article talking about when the current Governor General (Queen's rep in Canada) first went to visit the queen after being appointed.

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/royals/article/1193874--when-the-queen-is-your-boss

Here's the car related part.



> The Queen told Jean that they would be dining at a favourite cottage on the property, about a half-hour’s drive from the castle. And the driver turned out to be none other than the Queen herself, behind the wheel of a new, fully outfitted Range Rover, which clearly was a prized possession. Tearing along the road, with Lafond in front, Jean and Marie in the back seat, the Queen told of how she had learned to take apart car engines in her service as a volunteer mechanic during World War II.
> 
> “She drives very fast,” Jean said. “(Yet) she handles the car very well … We got a great sense of her character and her independence.”


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

^Great article. :thumbup:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent article! :thumbup:


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Pharrell in his black Enzo:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanye 

















Cowell


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

Bieber has a new Range Rover with some upgrades from A Kahn Design. 

http://www.motoringexposure.com/14272/justin-bieber-driving-kahn-design-branded-range-rover


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


> Kanye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Talk about cars dont make f**** embarass you


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Steven Tyler


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Justin Bieber getting pulled over in his Fisker Karma, allegedly for going over 100 mph.


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

More of Queen Elizabeth ll



















David Villa of Barcelona/Spain


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

he's got a new one that she bought for him on his birthday. black reventon




Phunkshon said:


> Kanye


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Some more:

Zlatan Ibrahimovic










Mario Balotelli










Lionel Messi



















Mesut Ozil


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

Zlatan is what, 6'4 ,6'5... 
How is he comfortable in that Volvo.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

TaaT said:


> Steven Tyler


At first I was going to make fun of the pocket purse or the 18 necklaces, but then I noticed the sandals with green-toed socks. :laugh:


----------



## 1O DEEP (Dec 9, 2011)

*Joshua Jackson*


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

TaaT said:


> Steven Tyler


It's crazy how much this car looks like a Carrera GT.


----------



## 1O DEEP (Dec 9, 2011)

*Q-Tip from A Tribe Called Quest owns 2 Mark2's*


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

1O DEEP said:


> *Q-Tip from A Tribe Called Quest owns 2 Mark2's*


That looks like Tip circa 1993. Not so sure he still has those...:laugh:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Queen Elizabeth II yet again is one cool Queen, she loves her Rovers & works on them herself (she served in the War as a mechanic.)


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

manol2 said:


> Mesut Ozil


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

By FAR my fave footballer-


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

Yo Teach said:


> At first I was going to make fun of the pocket purse or the 18 necklaces, but then I noticed the sandals with green-toed socks. :laugh:


He is hiding his effed up foot. Google "Steven Tyler's feet". Weird thing to search, I know.


----------



## 10-25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone notice how stupid the non car people look in high end vehicles :facepalm:


----------



## 1O DEEP (Dec 9, 2011)

nobbyv said:


> That looks like Tip circa 1993. Not so sure he still has those...:laugh:


Would be really cool if he still did..:thumbup:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

1O DEEP said:


> Would be really cool if he still did..:thumbup:


i believe that pic is 5 or so years old so he prob still does it was in rides


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

10-25 said:


> Anyone notice how stupid the non car people look in high end vehicles :facepalm:


How do you spot a "non Car" person ?
Any giveaways ?


----------



## thisisdog (May 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Justin Bieber getting pulled over in his Fisker Karma, allegedly for going over 100 mph.


The reflection of the cop's face in the glass is priceless. He looks, sad/scared.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

thisisdog said:


> The reflection of the cop's face in the glass is priceless. He looks, sad/scared.


That's the Biebs, bro. Do you have television?

-Cat


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan's dearly departed Porsche 991:


----------



## johnnymes (Jul 7, 2012)

Check out Justin in an Ferrari!











Also,this is Paris' Ferrari!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Miley









Balotelli








and now a Spyder


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

manol2 said:


> Mesut Ozil


Is VW a Real Madrid sponsor or is this from his time in Bremen?

VW is a Werder Bremen sponsor and they had special leases for the players and coaches. You can see Sciroccos, Touaregs and GTIs running around town with HB WB ### plates. I think the coach had a Phaeton...


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i believe that pic is 5 or so years old so he prob still does it was in rides


Huh, that would be cool. BTW: any Tribe fans, if you haven't watched the "Beats, Rhymes and Life" doc that Michael Rappaport made, check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

NightTrain EX said:


> It's crazy how much this car looks like a Carrera GT.


...wait, that's not a Carrera GT? Well then what the heck is it? Looks just like a Porsche, but something does seem a little fishy, like the fact that it's not on the original wheels.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

worth_fixing said:


> ...wait, that's not a Carrera GT? Well then what the heck is it? Looks just like a Porsche, but something does seem a little fishy, like the fact that it's not on the original wheels.


It's a Hennessy Venom GT, which is a stretched Elise + twin turbo Viper V10


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Fritz27 said:


> It's a Hennessy Venom GT, which is a stretched Elise + twin turbo Viper V10


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh ah yeah I see. Of course I knew that. :laugh:

...sh!t it looks like a Carrera GT.


----------



## 1O DEEP (Dec 9, 2011)

Why can't there be any celebrity VW Enthusiasts ..


----------



## svantevid (May 29, 2010)

matoo said:


> He is hiding his effed up foot. Google "Steven Tyler's feet". Weird thing to search, I know.


that isn't NEARLY as weird as what you find a few pics later


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Cut him some slack - he's 64 years old.


----------



## 10-25 (Mar 16, 2012)

juventuss said:


> How do you spot a "non Car" person ?
> Any giveaways ?


You must be oblivious :facepalm:


----------



## thisisdog (May 10, 2012)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> That's the Biebs, bro. Do you have television?
> 
> -Cat


The Biebs machine is heavily tinted... doesn't look like biebz to me, instead looks like the cop and the top of his helmet reflecting off of his tinted window.

edit: u were right bro

still doesnt really look like the biebz though, maybe just a weird angle


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

10-25 said:


> You must be oblivious :facepalm:


enlighten me please.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Dude that reflection does not look anything like anyone other than Justin Bieber. Drugs much?



thisisdog said:


> The Biebs machine is heavily tinted... doesn't look like biebz to me, instead looks like the cop and the top of his helmet reflecting off of his tinted window.
> 
> edit: u were right bro
> 
> still doesnt really look like the biebz though, maybe just a weird angle


----------



## Philly215 (Nov 27, 2010)

10-25 said:


> You must be oblivious :facepalm:


You must be a tool. :facepalm:


----------



## thisisdog (May 10, 2012)

arethirdytwo said:


> Dude that reflection does not look anything like anyone other than Justin Bieber. Drugs much?


bruh y u on dat personal attack time


----------



## 10-25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Philly215 said:


> You must be a tool. :facepalm:


You must live for posting trending words.


----------



## 10-25 (Mar 16, 2012)

juventuss said:


> enlighten me please.


Gladly...

Tim Allen, Chris Titus, Jay Leno, Patrick Dempsey, Jerry seinfeld and the list goes on and on.. VS.










































and so much more...

CSB and LIG


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

some celebs have ridiculous rides :

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1216549-most-ridiculous-athlete-rides


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Is VW a Real Madrid sponsor or is this from his time in Bremen?
> 
> VW is a Werder Bremen sponsor and they had special leases for the players and coaches. You can see Sciroccos, Touaregs and GTIs running around town with HB WB ### plates. I think the coach had a Phaeton...


VW also sponsors VfL Wolfsburg, no?


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

jettaivglxvr6 said:


> If by celebrity, you mean douche.


whats the story behind this one? :what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mintyy said:


> VW also sponsors VfL Wolfsburg, no?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

x_GTI_x said:


> whats the story behind this one? :what:


http://www.hecklerspray.com/hulk-hogans-son-arrested-for-driving-his-car-like-a-git/200710807.php


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

10-25 said:


> Gladly...
> 
> Tim Allen, Chris Titus, Jay Leno, Patrick Dempsey, Jerry seinfeld and the list goes on and on.. VS.
> 
> ...


Just because those folks don't talk about their cars 24/7 does not mean they are not "car folks"


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Mintyy said:


> VW also sponsors VfL Wolfsburg, no?


There are different levels of sponsorship... Just because a company is a sponsor on the jersey, doesn't mean they don't have other sponsorship deals with different teams.

In the case of Werder Bremen, Targo Bank is the "Hauptsponsor" (what's on the jersey); VW is the next tier down as a "Top-Sponsor" along with InBev and another company.

http://www.werder.de/de/business/sponsoring/sponsorenuebersicht/sponsorenpyramide.php

Here's the story on the Bremen players getting VWs last season: http://www.werder.de/de/profis/news/34594.php


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

juventuss said:


> Just because those folks don't talk about their cars 24/7 does not mean they are not "car folks"


No, I'm sure Ellen DeGeneres of all people opted for the ceramic brakes and center lock wheels on her 911 Turbo because of the street cred.

PS. She's got a 991 now.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

matches said:


> No, I'm sure Ellen DeGeneres of all people opted for the ceramic brakes and center lock wheels on her 911 Turbo because of the street cred.
> 
> PS. She's got a 991 now.


Well, her spouse's name is Portia after all...


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

NightTrain EX said:


> It's crazy how much this car looks like a Carrera GT.





seriously


----------



## thisisdog (May 10, 2012)

matches said:


> No, I'm sure Ellen DeGeneres of all people opted for the ceramic brakes and center lock wheels on her 911 Turbo because of the street cred.
> 
> PS. She's got a 991 now.


who is this dude


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

nobbyv said:


> That looks like Tip circa 1993. Not so sure he still has those...:laugh:





1O DEEP said:


> Would be really cool if he still did..:thumbup:


Circa 2007 and he did not own them. Those were apparently borrowed from VWVortex members for the shoot because Jettas on 17"s were once popular in his neighborhood .



> "You are one of the few rappers to ever shout out the people’s sedan. Aside from it being an easy word to rhyme, why the Jetta?
> 
> Well, it was all about economics, really. That was what was out there for people. Everybody in the ’hood wanted the Jetta, sittin’ on chrome 17s. And you had to have the dark tint then, too. Every window had to be blacked out. But people would rock Nissans, MPVs—those were the working man’s cars that were still acceptable to be seen in. "


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

Tiesto


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

juventuss said:


> Zlatan is what, 6'4 ,6'5...
> How is he comfortable in that Volvo.


Because he's from Sweden? Duh... :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Flo Rida


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

D12


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

Anrold Schwarzenegger driving around Santa Monica, CA on Wednesday....


----------



## Philly215 (Nov 27, 2010)

I would have so much fun with that.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

The only person I know on this page is Arnold.


----------



## Inspector Detector (Feb 26, 2012)

I didn't know the Terminator had such a small dick :facepalm:


----------



## Inspector Detector (Feb 26, 2012)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> The only person I know on this page is Arnold.


x2


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Inspector Detector said:


> I didn't know the Terminator had such a small dick :facepalm:


Give me a break. You'd totally rock that if you had the opportunity. I would, and I have no issues below the equator.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

hardcore4life said:


> Tiesto


This guy ruined techno music IMO. Douche


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

ZombiePunk said:


> Anrold Schwarzenegger driving around Santa Monica, CA on Wednesday....


badass :thumbup:


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

JOSHFL420 said:


> This guy ruined techno music IMO. Douche


 Tiesto is trance ,not techno


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> The only person I know on this page is Arnold.


 You've never heard pop music or watched SportsCenter. You're extremely cool and the internet is impressed. 

:thumbup:


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

*I only post celeb cars that i've seen in person from celebs that I saw in person/often...and i've seen a lot.*

Jonathan Cheban drives a black Bentley Continental GT [monthly parker, cool guy we chat every now and then], one of Kim Kardashian's cars is a Maybach...can't remember if its a 57 or 62...cool chick, cool family away from the camera. One of Method Man's cars is a L405 Range Rover, nothin too crazy, but very clean. I know of tons more but i'll get back to that later cause food comes first.


----------



## Inspector Detector (Feb 26, 2012)

18verified said:


> http://clnk.me/1wByg
> 
> #15 Justin Bieber's Fisker Karma
> #14 Miley Cyrus' Mercedes Benz SL550
> ...


 Jay Z must have really liked the looks of that one off Maybach since he blew $8M  on it


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> The only person I know on this page is Arnold.


 who is he ?


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

18verified said:


> http://clnk.me/1wByg
> 
> #15 Justin Bieber's Fisker Karma
> #14 Miley Cyrus' Mercedes Benz SL550
> ...


 


Inspector Detector said:


> Jay Z must have really liked the looks of that one off Maybach since he blew $8M  on it


 
The photo on that website with Jay-Z is a Maybach 62, not the Exelero. Birdman bought the Exelero. And from what I gather, Birdman is a grade-A asshat. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/05/02/bryan-birdman-williams-buys-maybach-exelero-8-million/


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

God, even Excelero owners put Alphards on their whip. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Fox


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

Ughhh mods check page 21. NOW


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

volkstyle said:


> Ughhh mods check page 21. NOW


 #729


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

volkstyle said:


> Ughhh mods check page 21. NOW


 ROFL. Who's ride is that?


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

lol at post #729, somebody got mega trolled for hot linking


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Tokyosmash said:


> lol at post #729, somebody got mega trolled for hot linking


 lol


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

Tokyosmash said:


> lol at post #729, somebody got mega trolled for hot linking


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Megan Fox drives an AMG CLS55? Nice.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

jordana brewster


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dale Jr and his Mini


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

JOSHFL420 said:


> This guy ruined techno music IMO. Douche


 "This guy" created trance music.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

Mr Miyagi said:


> "This guy" created trance music.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Inspector Detector said:


> I didn't know the Terminator had such a small dick :facepalm:


 he let it flop on T1


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

JOSHFL420 said:


> This guy ruined techno music IMO. Douche


 You dont know what are you talking about...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

These ones should sufficiently annoy TCL


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Fritz27 said:


> You've never heard pop music or watched SportsCenter. You're extremely cool and the internet is impressed.
> 
> :thumbup:


 I don't listen to pop music or watch sportscenter. How is that trying to impress anyone? Or you are you just trying to impress the internet by claiming other people are trying to impress the internet? :sly:


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Hostile said:


> I don't listen to pop music or watch sportscenter. How is that trying to impress anyone? Or you are you just trying to impress the internet by claiming other people are trying to impress the internet? :sly:


 Even if you did listen to pop music, it's pretty easy to not know who all these flavor-of-the-minute talentless rappers are, or Tiesto who is primarily famous OUTSIDE the US since electronic dance music is largely not "pop" here like it is in Europe. 

Also even when I have followed sports I generally never really paid attention to what the athletes looked like and couldn't really spot them in street clothes.


----------



## crushed20th (Aug 8, 2010)

I know it's been discussed but, can we please get that dong off page 21?


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

crushed20th said:


> I know it's been discussed but, can we please get that dong off page 21?


 i concur, there is a schlong on page 21. mods, please delete. cheers!


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

This thread is interesting! 


I'd like to see more enthusiast 'stars'. It's cool to see that some people can spend their money in a similar way I'd like to imagine I would. opcorn:


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

BluMagic said:


>


 But Wyclef has an F1 so this is ok...oh wait, that's not Wyclef.


----------



## 612Scag (Aug 30, 2012)

suicidesilence said:


> Patrick Dempsey is a bigtime car guy. Even races.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jerico007 (Sep 19, 2012)

gonzo08452 said:


> Dale Jr and his Mini


 Thats surprising... :what:


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

Jerico007 said:


> Thats surprising... :what:


 Why? he owns several Euro cars and exotics.


----------



## Late Apex (Jan 28, 2007)

Granny shifting, not double clutching like she should:laugh: 



LindsayLowhan said:


> Queen Elizabeth II yet again is one cool Queen, she loves her Rovers & works on them herself (she served in the War as a mechanic.)


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

Der Audidude said:


> But Wyclef has an F1 so this is ok...oh wait, that's not Wyclef.


 OR an F1  

Mclaren MP4-12C yes


----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll just leave this here 

http://www.celebritycarsblog.com/2012/09/miley-cyrus-mclaren-mp4-12c/


----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)

And for the motorcycle fans out there.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Didn't look through the whole thread, but searching it didn't come up with anything. 

Adrien Brody owns, among other things... a Chrysler Conquest.:thumbup: He also owns a 19th century "castle" a few miles from where I grew up. The previous owners kids had crazy parties there back in the day. :laugh: 









More unusual ones... Robert Pattinson used to own an '89 325i convertible then bought a cheap 2001 Chevy truck from craigslist. 

http://jalopnik.com/5937688/robert-...aigslist-and-go-to-weird-places-just-like-you


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

AKADriver said:


> More unusual ones... Robert Pattinson used to own an '89 325i convertible then bought a cheap 2001 Chevy truck from craigslist.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5937688/robert-...aigslist-and-go-to-weird-places-just-like-you


 Good for him having all that money and all, but he must be incredibly cheap. He doesn't have a publicist because he doesn't want to pay one. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom Hanks


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BluMagic said:


> These ones should sufficiently annoy TCL


 Yep, that did it.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Der Audidude said:


> But Wyclef has an F1 so this is ok...oh wait, that's not Wyclef.


 Wyclef sold his car a while ago. IIRC it is now grey and in some sort of private art gallary.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Meek Mill:facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

GolfTango said:


> Yep, that did it.


why the are annoying?


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

JOSHFL420 said:


> This guy ruined techno music IMO. Douche




Ugh no.

He went from playing Trance (good old days flight 643/lethal industry) to playing stupid electro ****.

I still think his TranceEnergy 2000 is one of the best sets ever recorded.

With that said, i stopped listening to trance in 06. I'm all techno/techhouse/proghouse.


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

Worst. Leg. Prosthetics. Ever.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Dax Shepard is a car guy.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

S WORD said:


> Dax Shepard is a car guy.



I think that was the car used in his last movie that no one saw. They had it on Top Gear US.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

bruckheimer owns the hero "eleanor" also the only real GT500 converted.


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

BluMagic said:


> These ones should sufficiently annoy TCL


 These people are the reason why lambo got rid off manual gearbox..they all bought automatic version


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Muniz getting the Jetta serviced 

































http://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledi...etta_from_the_fast_and_the_furious_came_into/


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

hardcore4life said:


> These people are the reason why lambo got rid off manual gearbox..they all bought automatic version


 Racism is so cool here huh. 

Pretty sure it's all the old white guys buying Lambos who only want auto, not the ~100 rappers that have them.


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

S4cabriofox said:


> Racism is so cool here huh.
> 
> Pretty sure it's all the old white guys buying Lambos who only want auto, not the ~100 rappers that have them.


 I'm talking about celebrities all together.....not my fault there was no white men and women in those pictures


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

hardcore4life said:


> I'm talking about celebrities all together.....not my fault there was no white men and women in those pictures


 
White people don't even like cars. 


Frank Lloyd Wright's custom Continental.










Cord L-29










at the wheel of his Packard, not sure which year (photo is from '29)










This is how you hard park, sucka.


----------



## xombiesarelove (Dec 23, 2010)

S4cabriofox said:


> Racism is so cool here huh.
> 
> Pretty sure it's all the old white guys buying Lambos who only want auto, not the ~100 rappers that have them.


 Wut? I see two Lambo owners. One is white and neither are rappers. :sly:


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

patrikman said:


> Cord L-29


 this is at the ACD museum (which is coincidentally in the background). in the display it's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

hardcore4life said:


> I'm talking about celebrities all together.....not my fault there was no white men and women in those pictures


 didn't realize posh spice and fuggin situation were black :laugh: 

i posted them because they are all talent-less.... besides Floyd, who is just annoying as F***


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> this is at the ACD museum (which is coincidentally in the background). in the display it's absolutely gorgeous


 It is a beautiful machine, but I was unable to confirm that that it was his former car from the source but only that he had owned one. I have read a few times that he commended the Cord on its fwd "sensability" which was likely due to histogram of speed and harsh Wisconsin winters.It should be no secret to fans of his that he was a huge car guy from his first car (a 1909 Stoddard Dayton, which happened to the first car to win Indy) to the gas pumps he had installed in his Oak Park garage at his home/studio to the integrated 3 car garage in the famous Robie house built in 1908 to the Mercedes dealership in Manhattan ( obvious similarities to the Guggenheim) to gas stations. He also penned a few cars of his own radical designs and even drew up a futuristic city called Wideacre. It was broad and spaced out to easily allow autos to travel freely about.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Mila Kunis


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Who are these people? I dont recognize 98% of the "celebrities" in this thread.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

MCTB said:


> Who are these people? I dont recognize 98% of the "celebrities" in this thread.


Let's not have a repeat of the Kardashian / Pagani thread please. Go hang with Air-Over-Water and talk about how you guys don't recognize any face of 2012 pop culture.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

MCTB said:


> Who are these people? I dont recognize 98% of the "celebrities" in this thread.


You must be the coolest person in your "head in the sand" club.


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

MCTB said:


> Who are these people? I dont recognize 98% of the "celebrities" in this thread.


Seriously ?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

juventuss said:


> Seriously ?


Seriously. I dont at all. Im not starting a Kardashian argument. I just really dont know who all these people are. I guess if I paid less attention to current events and more to what rappers and football players are doing, I might know who these people are. Im not 'old lady on the subway sitting next to Jay Z' unaware but apparently Im close. Im okay with that.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

taat said:


> mila kunis


nooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

MCTB said:


> Seriously. I dont at all. Im not starting a Kardashian argument. I just really dont know who all these people are. I guess if I paid less attention to current events and more to what rappers and football players are doing, I might know who these people are. Im not 'old lady on the subway sitting next to Jay Z' unaware but apparently Im close. Im okay with that.


I like the argument: "I can either be completely up to date on current events, or I can follow celebrity news. There is NO middle ground. None! It's this or that, or FCK YOU!"


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


> Mila Kunis


Mila is looking more like Meg Griffin in this shot.
Bad pic is bad pic.
She's still smokin.

So is her car the prius or the range rover?
I'm guessing the range rover based on the fact that she is on the driver's side, and that really doesn't look like a prius key.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

hipster. said:


> I like the argument: "I can either be completely update on current events, or I can follow celebrity news. There is NO middle ground. None! It's this or that, or FCK YOU!"


Serious.


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

MCTB said:


> Seriously. I dont at all. Im not starting a Kardashian argument. I just really dont know who all these people are. I guess if I paid less attention to current events and more to what rappers and football players are doing, I might know who these people are. Im not 'old lady on the subway sitting next to Jay Z' unaware but apparently Im close. Im okay with that.


You are so cool. Definitely my hero.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

MFactor said:


> You are so cool. Definitely my hero.


But at least he's up on current events. North Korean unicorn caves and what have you.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Mila is looking more like Meg Griffin in this shot.
> Bad pic is bad pic.
> She's still smokin.
> 
> ...


absolutely right :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Mini-me in a... CLK?
Dunno.










Eddie has added to or replaced his SLR.










Doucheton Kutcher in the douchiest of ferraris.










BS in her GT.










Maaaaaaaaaaaaat Daaaaaaamon.










Dunno who this is.
But Techart Street R is gross, including lexan wheels.










Tony Hawk LFA










From an ep of Comedians in Cars.










Marky Mark.










Patrick in a Panoz? Ew.










Orlando Bloom likes VR6.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Preppy said:


> Patrick in a Panoz? Ew.


Dempsey is a Lotus guy - there are a bunch of photos of him out there in Exiges/Evoras. 

And I laughed at Wahlberg in his sweet Diablo - keeping it in the era.


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Preppy said:


> From an ep of Comedians in Cars.


IIRC, I don't think any of the cars in that series belonged to Seinfeld.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NightTrain EX said:


> Let's not have a repeat of the Kardashian / Pagani thread please. Go hang with Air-Over-Water and talk about how you guys don't recognize any face of 2012 pop culture.


Wow. Seriously? 

I don't get it at all. Why would it bother you that I don't recognize, nor care to recognize, pop celebrities? When you own your own business, have small children and ADHD you have better things to worry about than what's on the cover of People magazine.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Wow. Seriously?
> 
> I don't get it at all. Why would it bother you that I don't recognize, nor care to recognize, pop celebrities? When you own your own business, have small children and ADHD you have better things to worry about than what's on the cover of People magazine.


Because even my 70yo dad knows who she is... and he sleeps most of the time.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Celebs seem to love their R8s.










Brad wants to save the african kids, not the environment.










Statham S5 - The Transported










Chris brown - hope he doesn't get road rage.










Jude in an old SL.










Piven.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

BluMagic said:


>


Everything about this picture makes me want to bitch slap him, especially that sleeveless women's "Goin'-to-a-tractor-pull" denim shirt.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Wow. Seriously?
> 
> I don't get it at all. Why would it bother you that I don't recognize, nor care to recognize, pop celebrities? When you own your own business, have small children and ADHD you have better things to worry about than what's on the cover of People magazine.


Thank you. Someone gets it. I wasnt making a comment about what makes a celebrity and what doesnt. I merely stated that I had no idea who these people were. I dont listen to rap, I listen to indie rock. I dont care about the NFL or NBA. I follow cycling and the Premier League. I dont watch much TV other than news, Homeland and stuff thats on Velocity. Thats about it. 

I will contribute


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

MCTB said:


> Who are these people? I dont recognize 98% of the "celebrities" in this thread.


Do you want us to go back and name them all for you? What is the point of this post?


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

MCTB said:


> Thank you. Someone gets it. I wasnt making a comment about what makes a celebrity and what doesnt. I merely stated that I had no idea who these people were. I dont listen to rap, I listen to indie rock. I dont care about the NFL or NBA. I follow cycling and the Premier League. I dont watch much TV other than news, Homeland and stuff thats on Velocity. Thats about it.












oh and

You're right the news NEVER talks about celebrities or trends.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

MCTB said:


> I dont listen to rap, I listen to indie rock. I dont care about the NFL or NBA. I follow cycling and the Premier League. I dont watch much TV other than news, Homeland and stuff thats on Velocity. Thats about it.


This is truly one of the more uppity posts I've ever seen.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

jrmcm said:


> This is truly one of the more uppity posts I've ever seen.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Kim K. G63
























The Aventador was bought by Kim as a gift for Kanye.









Ciara's kevlar Wrangler.









Victoria Beckham's Autobiography.

















Petra Ecclestone (Bernie...her father owns F1)
her London Range








her LA Range








Like a boss...
















& she is the only person in the United States with a Mansory Conquistador 1 Phantom (the Aventador is her sisters)
http://files.autogespot.com/autogespot/files/24_01_2012//c944524012012014409_1.jpg

Her sister Tamra Ecclestone.








































Loading a photo of herself rolling around in (her own) million dollars into her Overfinch


----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)

the best part is you can tell he's lying because no one who listens to "indie rock" actually calls it indie rock :laugh:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

matches said:


> IIRC, I don't think any of the cars in that series belonged to Seinfeld.


They don't, they are loaned from various shops. Every episode tells from where in the credits.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Mintyy said:


> Dempsey is a Lotus guy - there are a bunch of photos of him out there in Exiges/Evoras.
> 
> And I laughed at Wahlberg in his sweet Diablo - keeping it in the era.



is that actually his or is it for a movie role he's playing that looks fairly recent and maybe has something to do with his new movie Pain and Gain cause he looks pretty stuffed in the seat

edit: I was right, its for his new movie Pain & Gain set in South FLorida during the 90's

http://www.complex.com/rides/2012/05/spotted-mark-wahlberg-driving-a-purple-lamborghini-diablo


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Wow. Seriously?
> 
> I don't get it at all. Why would it bother you that I don't recognize, nor care to recognize, pop celebrities? When you own your own business, have small children and ADHD you have better things to worry about than what's on the cover of People magazine.


It doesn't bother me that you don't know. What bothers me are incredibly smug posts showing pride in not knowing about things that are in front of us everyday, and making those of us who do have a general knowledge feel worse for the wear.

Also I'm married and am co-owner of a business....I don't read People Magazine and I don't watch TMZ...but I know who 98% of these people are. Oh wait I don't have ADHD kids. Damnit to hell there's my excuse for knowing.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Celebrities have really ruined modern exotics for me.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

Having a picture of yourself rolling around in 1m. WOW, just wow. I'm drowning in an avalanche of narcissism.


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

Hostile said:


> They don't, they are loaned from various shops. Every episode tells from where in the credits.


You are partially correct. The ones that list Columbus 81 productions as the supplier are Jerry's. That is his company. The Beetle is definitely his, and some of the others may be as well. 

:thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Muniz getting the Jetta serviced
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledi...etta_from_the_fast_and_the_furious_came_into/


I had no idea he was a car collector. Definitely a lot of respect for him now


----------



## MochaMike (Mar 24, 2003)

MCTB said:


>


Manx Missile!!


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yo Teach said:


> At first I was going to make fun of the pocket purse or the 18 necklaces, but then I noticed the sandals with green-toed socks. :laugh:


then you forgot that his bank account laughs at you


----------



## MercStang (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread reminds me of the howard stern skit where they made fun of VH1's The Fabulous Life.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

What happened to his wife's two Cadillacs?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

tjl said:


> What happened to his wife's two Cadillacs?


His wife own's them. He never said he did.

:facepalm:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Because even my 70yo dad knows who she is... and he sleeps most of the time.


You mean your retired father who has already raised his children?

I have since learned to recognize her, if that makes you happy.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NightTrain EX said:


> It doesn't bother me that you don't know. What bothers me are incredibly smug posts showing pride in not knowing about things that are in front of us everyday, and making those of us who do have a general knowledge feel worse for the wear.
> 
> Also I'm married and am co-owner of a business....I don't read People Magazine and I don't watch TMZ...but I know who 98% of these people are. Oh wait I don't have ADHD kids. Damnit to hell there's my excuse for knowing.


I'm not smug at all, nor do I think that either side of the argument is better. If you know, want to know or care one way or the other that's fine. It's just that at my age I don't pay attention to that kind of stuff any more. If the news is on or God forbid something like Entertainment Tonight, I'll probably sit there with my iPad and ignore celebrity talk. The thing that got me started at all is when folks didn't believe I didn't know who they were or thought I was trying to be "too cool" or some-such. Neither is the case. My kids are young enough that I'm still cool in their eyes. That will be gone in a few years and I'm OK with that, too.

I said _I'm_ the one with ADHD btw, which is why I sit there with the iPad. 

Need input. [/Johnny 5]


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm not smug at all, nor do I think that either side of the argument is better. If you know, want to know or care one way or the other that's fine. It's just that at my age I don't pay attention to that kind of stuff any more. If the news is on or God forbid something like Entertainment Tonight, I'll probably sit there with my iPad and ignore celebrity talk. The thing that got me started at all is when folks didn't believe I didn't know who they were or thought I was trying to be "too cool" or some-such. Neither is the case. My kids are young enough that I'm still cool in their eyes. That will be gone in a few years and I'm OK with that, too.
> 
> I said _I'm_ the one with ADHD btw, which is why I sit there with the iPad.
> 
> Need input. [/Johnny 5]


And yet again, the issue is that you and the rest of the "cool kids" need to post "Wait, who's ________?" and "Where are the celebrities in this thready?". Instead of you, you know, NOT POSTING. Or the alternative, GOOGLE SEARCH.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

hipster. said:


> And yet again, the issue is that you and the rest of the "cool kids" need to post "Wait, who's ________?" and "Where are the celebrities in this thready?". Instead of you, you know, NOT POSTING. Or the alternative, GOOGLE SEARCH.


Way to miss the point entirely. 

This is a forum for discussion and I don't see how "I don't know who that is" can be so controversial. I seriously had no idea that anyone would have an issue with me saying "who?" It never even crossed my mind that anyone would think anything other than "old man" or some-such. It's really silly to argue that it's me "trying to be cool". Hell, I'm into Star Trek and Devo, so I've _never_ thought of myself as one of the "cool kids". Talk about making a mountain out of a molehill.

How the hell do you google a picture if the name doesn't give away who it is, anyway?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is one for all you old men yelling at clouds. less text more pics










and an oldie


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> Here is one for all you old men yelling at clouds. less text more pics


See, that's just the point. One's opinion of who's yelling at clouds differs because of perspective.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Simon Cowell has an early Bronco with some stupid looking wheels on it.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> See, that's just the point. One's opinion of who's yelling at clouds differs because of perspective.


how bout you take a time out and look at Zoey Deschanels bewbs and stock Audi (A5/S5?) and calm down. :laugh:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

BluMagic said:


> how bout you take a time out and look at Zoey Deschanels bewbs and stock Audi (A5/S5?) and calm down. :laugh:


Ah yes, she truly is queen of the hipsters. We as a people made the right choice.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> how bout you take a time out and look at Zoey Deschanels bewbs and stock Audi (A5/S5?) and calm down. :laugh:


Sooooo, not that I'm hyped up, but how is a nice pair like that supposed to calm one down?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Did she have a boob job or something? Because those don't look stock.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

No way that is Zooey...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Kim Kardashian and Kanye


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

Came in for A-body Celebrities.



Leaving disappointed   :thumbdown:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

The Queen's Bentley wouldn't start in the cold weather at Sandringham.



> Standing nearby, she was seen laughing and pointing as her chauffeur tried to coax the motor into action outside St Mary Magdalene church on the Norfolk estate.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...s-the-funny-side-when-car-will-not-start.html


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

PerL said:


> The Queen's Bentley wouldn't start in the cold weather at Sandringham.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...s-the-funny-side-when-car-will-not-start.html


I thought the royal family were driven around in Daimlers. Also, that doesn't look like a Bentley. Maybe an armored conversion of some sort made to look like a Bentley (like the presidents cadi-tank)?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

NightTrain EX said:


> I thought the royal family were driven around in Daimlers. Also, that doesn't look like a Bentley. Maybe an armored conversion of some sort made to look like a Bentley (like the presidents cadi-tank)?


Per the link:


_The car is one of two purpose-built Bentley state limousines owned by the Queen. They are the only two ever made and have been valued at £10m each...Each of the motors is armoured and blast resistant, with kevlar-reinforced tyres and has a top speed of 130mph. Both were converted to run on biofuel in 2009._


----------



## Sherpa23F (Sep 21, 2012)

robr2 said:


> Per the link:
> 
> 
> _The car is one of two purpose-built Bentley state limousines owned by the Queen. They are the only two ever made and have been valued at £10m each...Each of the motors is armoured and blast resistant, with kevlar-reinforced tyres and has a top speed of 130mph. Both were converted to run on biofuel in 2009._


You forgot about the extra interior height for her hats...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye



Her a$$ is fatter than that rear tire.


----------



## Sherpa23F (Sep 21, 2012)

MCTB said:


>


He bought an R8 a little while ago. Jag gave him and Hoy the XK-R's. Hoy showed me some special features on his. Pretty neat.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Marky Mark.


I think this is from his new movie Pain & Gain.


----------



## xombiesarelove (Dec 23, 2010)

hawkeye7 said:


> I think this is from his new movie Pain & Gain.


It's going to be interesting to see how well The Rock fits in a Fiero.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Sherpa23F said:


> He bought an R8 a little while ago. Jag gave him and Hoy the XK-R's. Hoy showed some special features on his. Pretty neat.


I remember seeing someone on r/bicycling posting a parking lot photo of him meeting Cav and him also having an XK-R. I tried looking it up but to no success.


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Preppy said:


> Her a$$ is fatter than that rear tire.


I've commented before how I have no idea how she fits that monstrosity into those narrow Italian seats. I couldn't sit in one without taking my wallet out of my pocket and I have narrow whiteman's a$$.


----------



## Sherpa23F (Sep 21, 2012)

Mintyy said:


> I remember seeing someone on r/bicycling posting a parking lot photo of him meeting Cav and him also having an XK-R. I tried looking it up but to no success.


Well, Chris' was black but we have not seen each other in England since 2010 so maybe he has a new one.

Ed Clancy has the coolest car of the lot, though.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Booster said:


> No way that is Zooey...


Awesomeness! Thank you! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Love GnR..this showed up on their facebook page recently titled..

"Well then-thats one for you, two for me, b/c tonight..."


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

Preppy said:


> Because even my 70yo dad knows who she is... and he sleeps most of the time.


Seriously , i'm sure you wouldn't recognize Chris Libeling, Speedy J, Umek, Josh Wink, Feddie Le Gand if i show you pictures , why does it shock you that most people have no clue who are these rap people


----------



## Ark6 (Dec 14, 2007)

rlfletch said:


> I've commented before how I have no idea how she fits that monstrosity into those narrow Italian seats. I couldn't sit in one without taking my wallet out of my pocket and I have narrow whiteman's a$$.


Custom seats? Either that or she just tolerates it to be in a Lambo.


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

Rooney


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Ark6 said:


> Custom seats? Either that or she just tolerates it to be in a Lambo.


It's not even a question of tolerating. It defies the laws of physics.  All I can think is that she perches each cheek on the tops of the bolsters but even then it would be a tight fit between the door and the center tunnel. Someone find a picture of her actually sitting down in the seat and I bet the jaws of life are in the trunk.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

hardcore4life said:


>




sick


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

As much as I hate Kim Kardashian I must at me she is ridiculously ****ing hot.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Sherpa23F said:


> Well, Chris' was black but we have not seen each other in England since 2010 so maybe he has a new one.
> 
> Ed Clancy has the coolest car of the lot, though.


Do share!

Speaking of cyclists and their cars, every time I see a rad bicycle I always imagine what the automotive counterpart would be. Pina is totally Pagani, all eccentric, top end and full of Italian flair. I think my Bianchi would probably be a 400i or something - unremarkable then and now, but still has some kind of cachet because of Italian badgework.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Wow, some women really will **** just about anything. Nothing like a washed up, bloated, corpse looking, has been rock star to feel good about yourself.



CTCORRADOKID said:


> Love GnR..this showed up on their facebook page recently titled..
> 
> "Well then-thats one for you, two for me, b/c tonight..."


----------



## Sherpa23F (Sep 21, 2012)

Mintyy said:


> Do share!
> 
> Speaking of cyclists and their cars, every time I see a rad bicycle I always imagine what the automotive counterpart would be. Pina is totally Pagani, all eccentric, top end and full of Italian flair. I think my Bianchi would probably be a 400i or something - unremarkable then and now, but still has some kind of cachet because of Italian badgework.


Most Italian bikes aren't Italian any more. Sad to say.

Christian Grasmann has a a few great cars from the 90's - a low km E30 and a Lancia Delta Integrale S4. It's completely done in the rally livery. It's pretty special. 

Etienne De Wilde used to cruise around Belgium with huge Mercedes S class with like 6 women in it at all times. Seriously. When he would pull up to the track to train, they would pile out and sit trackside and watch.

As far as road guys, it's different. George has an F430 but most guys don't have anything that nice. Almost everyone has a Porsche of some sort. JV has a 356 Speedster and a 997 coupe but for a long time he had a 1972 911s. That was the first car I drove that really made me appreciate what the 911 is all about. I have not seen Cipo in years but he used to have some very fast Mercedes although he did say he wanted a Ferrari at some point.

Lots others I am not thinking of at this point but those are the highlights.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

That's why you get an old italian bike! 



Sherpa23F said:


> Most Italian bikes aren't Italian any more. Sad to say.
> 
> Christian Grasmann has a a few great cars from the 90's - a low km E30 and a Lancia Delta Integrale S4. It's completely done in the rally livery. It's pretty special.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

hardcore4life said:


> Chris Liebing


FTFY


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

Der Audidude said:


> FTFY


Yea i miss spelled Liebing lol


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

TaaT said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye


that's Kayne's car right?


----------



## Ark6 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sherpa23F said:


> Most Italian bikes aren't Italian any more. Sad to say.


To be honest, Aprillia is owned by Piaggio, and they're still manufactured in Italy. MV Agustua is still made in Italy...



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Ark6 said:


> To be honest, Aprillia is owned by Piaggio, and they're still manufactured in Italy. MV Agustua is still made in Italy...


He was referring to the pro cyclists' discussion - almost all bicycle manufacturing is in SE Asia, even the top-end Italian stuff. There are still tiny independent framebuilders everywhere, but any company making more than a tiny handful of bikes a year are all made in Asia.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Ark6 said:


> To be honest, Aprillia is owned by Piaggio, and they're still manufactured in Italy. MV Agustua is still made in Italy...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


I believe he was talking about bicycles


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

CTCORRADOKID said:


> Love GnR..this showed up on their facebook page recently titled..
> 
> "Well then-thats one for you, two for me, b/c tonight..."


Pardon my ignorance but does Axel get chauffeured around in a Buick Grand National??? :laugh:


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

White Jetta said:


> Wow, some women really will **** just about anything. Nothing like a washed up, bloated, corpse looking, has been rock star to feel good about yourself.


I'm sure he isn't complaining...:thumbup:



GTurboI said:


> Pardon my ignorance but does Axel get chauffeured around in a Buick Grand National??? :laugh:


^^^I see what you did there...

And yes, it would seem so...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

OmG Axel Rose is Kwikgti!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

caliatenza said:


> that's Kayne's car right?


probably


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like the wrap is peeling on the bottom of the front lip.


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Who is the secret Asian man?


----------



## BoBoJoe (Apr 18, 2005)

Seriously? It's PacMan


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

BoBoJoe said:


> Seriously? It's PacMan












I fail to see the resemblance.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

manny pacquiao


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

patrikman said:


> Who is the secret Asian man?


 You mean Manny Pacquiáo?


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Dat Aventador... 

To hell with her, you can find whores all over. But Dat Aventador.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

MK6GTI said:


> Dat Aventador...
> 
> To hell with her, you can find whores all over. But Dat Aventador.


 You'll never find another ass like that.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

mike02467 said:


> It'll be very hard to find another ass like that.


 FTFY.  

Not impossible, but yes, the Hiney is quite impressive.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Subwoofers said:


> manny pacquiao





mike02467 said:


> You mean Manny Pacquiáo?


 Had to google him, sorry.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

patrikman said:


> Had to google him, sorry.


 Me too...


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

That dude is tiny but he is one baaad mofo.


----------



## horNNEE (Jan 25, 2012)

not sure if anyone posted this but this is bam margera's collection in the early 2000's


----------



## nokVR6 (May 7, 2007)

The irony of that picture is he gave the Nogaro Blue S4 to his then girlfriend, and she wrapped it around a tree.  

He has an R8 and Panamera now, and of course, the purple Lambo. :thumbup: 

(from his twitter, fairly recently)


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

This thread makes me think of this scene. Some celebs do it "right", but most just have money and zero taste. And no, im not some left wing hater of the rich, they can do as they please with their money, but money does not buy taste. :beer: 


winner 








more winning


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I still can't believe that one of the two working of the original four prototypes only fetched $400K last night whilst all sorts of "custom" cars sold for far more. :facepalm:


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

White Jetta said:


> Wow, some women really will **** just about anything. Nothing like a washed up, bloated, corpse looking, has been rock star to feel good about yourself.


 
after seeing the GNR performance here in vegas a couple months ago, i have to say there is nothing washed up or has been about him. they played a set that was almost 4 hours long. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

Kicking this thread up a couple notches


----------



## MangoBurnout (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

MangoBurnout said:


>


 well played :beer:


----------



## Ark6 (Dec 14, 2007)

nokVR6 said:


> The irony of that picture is he gave the Nogaro Blue S4 to his then girlfriend, and she wrapped it around a tree.
> 
> He has an R8 and Panamera now, and of course, the purple Lambo. :thumbup:
> 
> (from his twitter, fairly recently)


 The purple lambo threat he sawed a sunroof into?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Ark6 said:


> The purple lambo threat he sawed a sunroof into?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


 Yeah, and he still has the blue merci as well.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Not that I needed any more reason to want one, but Emma Stone just picked up a Phantom Black C7 S6:


----------



## horNNEE (Jan 25, 2012)

nobbyv said:


> Not that I needed any more reason to want one, but Emma Stone just picked up a Phantom Black C7 S6:


 makes me love her even more.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

horNNEE said:


> makes me love her even more.


 +1. :beer:


----------



## EuroPartsBin (Dec 11, 2012)

Mr K said:


> Kicking this thread up a couple notches


 Cursing it as well I see.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

GI-JOE said:


>


 :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Muniz getting the Jetta serviced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I always thought this was a vr6. Had no idea it was an auto!!!!!! That bums me out so much


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> I always thought this was a vr6. Had no idea it was an auto!!!!!! That bums me out so much


 You must be under the age of 20.

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

nobbyv said:


> Not that I needed any more reason to want one, but Emma Stone just picked up a Phantom Black C7 S6:


 the little t-rex arms are a big turnoff..


----------



## volvohutter (Jul 24, 2012)

nobbyv said:


> Not that I needed any more reason to want one, but Emma Stone just picked up a Phantom Black C7 S6:


 My god she's average looking.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

nobbyv said:


>


 Auschwitz survivor?


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Jennifer Lawrence:


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow she drives an eos.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> Wow she drives an eos.


Quite a humble car considering...


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Quite a humble car considering...


i was about to say so myself. She will prolly get something fancier soon.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> winner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just in New York City over the weekend, got a ride back to town from a New Jersey meeting from a local who lives in the Upper West Side. Says Seinfeld has at least a dozen or so of his Porsche collection parked in a non-descript looking garage building in the neighborhood just so he can easily access one when he wants to drive it. He says there's usually a few people stalking the garage waiting to see what comes out of it.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

caliatenza said:


> i was about to say so myself. She will prolly get something fancier soon.


I'm pretty sure these photos I found are circa Hunger Games; I wouldn't be surprised if she's upgraded since then but you never know.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

mhjett said:


> I'm pretty sure these photos I found are circa Hunger Games; I wouldn't be surprised if she's upgraded since then but you never know.


Exactly... she bought that car before she started making "BIG" money. 

Her net-worth after (only) getting paid $500K for the first Hunger Games, was about $2 million. 

That will *drastically* increase, seeing as she's getting paid $10 million for the next Hunger Games. 

Aside from all the money though, she's very humble & not into all that "show-off-my-money" stuff, so who knows?!


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

dash cunning said:


> after seeing the GNR performance here in vegas a couple months ago, i have to say there is nothing washed up or has been about him. they played a set that was almost 4 hours long. :thumbup:


He must have gotten a lot better recently. I've seen him live twice in the past 6 years and both have been down right awful. No emotion, crappy sound, no energy.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

DanG said:


> He must have gotten a lot better recently. I've seen him live twice in the past 6 years and both have been down right awful. No emotion, crappy sound, no energy.


Ditto. Absolutely horrible the last time I saw him.


----------



## Ark6 (Dec 14, 2007)

ZombiePunk said:


> Aside from all the money though, she's very humble & not into all that "show-off-my-money" stuff, so who knows?!


That changes quickly when you are surrounded with people that do that. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

So just like everything else on the internet, this thread is now about Jennifer Lawrence. Make it stop!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Eva Mendes


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Eva Mendes


 I really have no idea which one of those almost-completely-off-frame cars she's driving. Not that I really mind. At all.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

1O DEEP said:


> *Q-Tip from A Tribe Called Quest owns 2 Mark2's*


 Word.. :beer: You hear 'Jetta' in several Tribe songs actually  

Gotta bring back the style of the old days, it's just vulgar now.. Who can throw most money at something (and not necessarily have it look good)..


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Gordon Ramsay bought an F12.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Nicki Minaj...


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> I always thought this was a vr6. Had no idea it was an auto!!!!!! That bums me out so much


Does that dash say "Do it Fast Do it Furious" - Bill Clinton? :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


> Nicki Minaj...


Sweet pose. The kick stand is down


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Sweet pose. The kick stand is down


That's the first thing I noticed too. Can't imagine her crazy ass driving a bike like that.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


> Nicki Minaj...


I feel better about an early demise for her. Thanks for posting this :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Phunkshon said:


> Nicki Minaj...


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


> Nicki Minaj...


who cares if its a stupid pose, look at dat azz


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

^ and mirrors folded in. Some kind of photoshoot is my guess. :screwy:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

source http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/484531-celebrity-cars-le-auto-dei-vip.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

clint eastwood ferrari 275-4 GTB


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

clark gable mercedes 300sl gulliwing


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

keith richards jaguar e-type roadster


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

1965 george best aston martin db5


----------



## StringTheory (Jul 27, 2010)

mito22 said:


> clint eastwood ferrari 275-4 GTB


Does he still own this car?

I see on the web he had some other ferraris also, but none other as cool as 275 GTB/4


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

eiriksmil said:


> Word.. :beer: You hear 'Jetta' in several Tribe songs actually
> 
> Gotta bring back the style of the old days, it's just vulgar now.. Who can throw most money at something (and not necessarily have it look good)..


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Marc-Andre Fleury


----------



## JohnLClark (Oct 9, 2009)

Harv said:


> Marc-Andre Fleury


Nice. Last I heard, he had a Lamborghini.


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

Harv said:


> Marc-Andre Fleury


you would think Heinze would be taking care of those sticks. guarantee he cant fit the rest of his equipment in there :laugh:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

TaaT said:


> Eva Mendes


Good lord.  Loved her since "Training Day". Given the opportunity, I'd f*ck her in front of the wife. :laugh::laugh: She couldn't even be mad.


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

zeewhiz said:


> Good lord.  Loved her since "Training Day". Given the opportunity, I'd f*ck her in front of the wife. :laugh::laugh: She couldn't even be mad.


Yeah, hope you'd get a free pass for her :laugh:


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> This thread makes me think of this scene. Some celebs do it "right", but most just have money and zero taste. And no, im not some left wing hater of the rich, they can do as they please with their money, but money does not buy taste. :beer:


My absolute favorite scene in that movie...:thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> you would think Heinze would be taking care of those sticks. guarantee he cant fit the rest of his equipment in there :laugh:


Looks like Montreal, so no Heinze.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

zeewhiz said:


> Good lord.  Loved her since "Training Day". Given the opportunity, I'd f*ck her in front of the wife. :laugh::laugh: She couldn't even be mad.


I think your wife would just be mad at all the money you spent on Rohypnol


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

TaaT said:


> Eva Mendes


I definitely would NOT hit. Just look at that mole on her left cheek. She is way below my standar


----------



## ErikLand (Apr 7, 2011)

*Mark webb bmx*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_bZCv79VDI


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

StringTheory said:


> Does he still own this car?
> 
> I see on the web he had some other ferraris also, but none other as cool as 275 GTB/4


Nope.











> Ordered from Ferrari’s Maranello works by de Laurentis’ Polar Films company in Rome with coachwork in ‘Grigio Notte’ (Gunmetal)/Black leather, with optional head rests, radio console, Borrani wire wheels and ‘mph’ speedometer, the new berlinetta was delivered to the Italian capital where Eastwood was on set. One of the actor’s first decisions was to change the car’s colour to the present Dark Green, whilst later also fitting a CB radio – that’s still present. After Eastwood’s ownership the car has spent some time in Europe and competed in the Tour Auto and this year’s 275 Tour in Italy. The estimate is CHF525,000 to 575,000.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Lady Gaga being driven around in a MP4-12C Spider


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

NoXenons said:


> I definitely would NOT hit. Just look at that mole on her left cheek. She is way below my standar


----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

ya....Okay 
back to the pictures 
. 
.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Maino


----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

mtbscoTT said:


> Was just in New York City over the weekend, got a ride back to town from a New Jersey meeting from a local who lives in the Upper West Side. Says Seinfeld has at least a dozen or so of his Porsche collection parked in a non-descript looking garage building in the neighborhood just so he can easily access one when he wants to drive it. He says there's usually a few people stalking the garage waiting to see what comes out of it.


 If you've ever watched seinfeld, he has porsche calenders/pictures all over his apartment, photo of a 959 on his fridge and excellence magazines scattered on his bed/night stand in a few episodes. 

He's a super cool dude and car guy. You can tell by his cars and a lack of big rimzzz and BS that he's an enthusiast. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

Clean your damn car.:facepalm:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Clean your damn car.:facepalm:


 It's just an Audi... It's not like it's some vintage Ferrari or something.

:facepalm:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

PerL said:


> Speaking of Range Rovers above, Queen Elizabeth II drives a Range Rover when she's out on private business. It's cool that she actually drives herself! :thumbup:


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Subie J said:


> If you've ever watched seinfeld, he has porsche calenders/pictures all over his apartment, photo of a 959 on his fridge and excellence magazines scattered on his bed/night stand in a few episodes.
> 
> He's a super cool dude and car guy. You can tell by his cars and a lack of big rimzzz and BS that he's an enthusiast. :thumbup:


 I have a man love for Jerry Seinfeld. :laugh:


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

sLIM THUGGA MUTHf****


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Bruce Meyer's probably has one of the best collections ever.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Chris Brown's Lamborghini, classy. If you look close you can see Rihanna's face print on the passenger window.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Ralph Lauren 

























http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...signer-takes-spin-new-769-000-sports-car.html


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*oops*

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/kanye-wes...-hit-kim-kardashians-150000918-us-weekly.html


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

choochoo said:


> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/kanye-wes...-hit-kim-kardashians-150000918-us-weekly.html


Something tells me that isn't the only wide ass that has been caught in that gate.


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

kanye looks like he has a down syndrome


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Eddie Murphy's SLS AMG


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Randy Mamola's Testarossa with custom plate


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

My Bronco looks better than Simon Cowell's.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

those wheels...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Another vote for YOUR Bronco. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Nicki Minaj.


----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)

Paul Walker posted these up. LOVE the lightweight e36 M3


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Tom Cruise Veyron


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Roberto Carlos Bugatti Veyron










Ralph Lauren MClaren F1 LM










Patrick Dempsey Lotus Exige S










Paris Hilton Cali










Nicolas Cage Porsche Carrera GT












from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/484531-celebrity-cars-le-auto-dei-vip.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

James May Ferrari 512 BB


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

I :heart: James May.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

mito22 said:


>


Wow, is Ralph Lif****z from the future or what?

^^^ Haha, it censors his real last name. :laugh:

Ralph Lifs-h-i-t-z


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Chris Brown is still an ass.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

drake in toronto with his veyron sang noir


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

Later that day:


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

mito22 said:


> Tom Cruise Veyron


I thought he drove a spaceship? :screwy:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

saranynsandiego said:


> I thought he drove a spaceship? :screwy:


I thought he drove this:


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

nicoli said:


> Later that day:


Awesome Zoolander reference. :beer:


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

patrickvr6 said:


>


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

Preppy said:


> drake in toronto with his veyron sang noir


This malakas is worth 30 Million (according to celebritynetworth.com) and he blows 2 of it on a single car?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

GRNWNV said:


> This malakas is worth 30 Million (according to celebritynetworth.com) and he blows 2 of it on a single car?


a) keeping up appearances is important?
b) that's only 6%... that's not THAT bad.


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

GRNWNV said:


> This malakas is worth 30 Million (according to celebritynetworth.com) and he blows 2 of it on a single car?


Its all about tha' Thug life yO 



















Can't take it with you ......


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

GRNWNV said:


> This malakas is worth 30 Million (according to celebritynetworth.com) and he blows 2 of it on a single car?


in his defense, he did coin "YOLO" :laugh:


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

drhavoc said:


> Its all about tha' Thug life yO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly stacks of $1 bills.

And, seeing as he's a Canadian, guess he figured it was too difficult to fling rolls of loonies ($1 coins) around "tha club".


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

drhavoc said:


> Its all about tha' Thug life yO


----------



## Lujess (May 18, 2011)

nicoli said:


> Later that day:


I was trying to come up with some mocking reply to the Cowell pic....pure genius with the Zoolander:thumbup:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lapo Elkann's Ferrari 458 Italia camouflage


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mario Balotelli's Ferrari 458 Italia


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mario Balotelli's Ferrari F12 Berlinetta


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mario Balotelli's Audi R8 V10


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

KiyanKay said:


> As much as we marginalize it on our shores, the Passat has been damn important to VW around the world and is probably even more commonly associated with family cars than the Toyota Camry or Honda Accord.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

mito22 said:


> Lapo Elkann's Ferrari 458 Italia camouflage





mito22 said:


> Mario Balotelli's Ferrari 458 Italia





mito22 said:


> Mario Balotelli's Ferrari F12 Berlinetta





mito22 said:


> Mario Balotelli's Audi R8 V10


Never heard of'em, who are these guys?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

PerL said:


> Never heard of'em, who are these guys?


x2


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

PerL said:


> Never heard of'em, who are these guys?


----------



## donotcometoflorida (Dec 26, 2012)

PerL said:


> Never heard of'em, who are these guys?


Italian football(soccer) player.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

PerL said:


> Never heard of'em, who are these guys?


Soccer player.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Ahh, soccer. The stupidest sport in the world, IMHO. No wonder I never heard of'em.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

That soccer player looks like he spent a **** ton of money to look like he just rolled out of bed. sloppy looking mother ****er.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

PerL said:


> Ahh, soccer. The stupidest sport in the world, IMHO. No wonder I never heard of'em.


You, I like you.

:thumbup:

:laugh:

Balotelli actually seems like a pretty cool dude. He puts up with a lot of crap from his countryman, he's a better dude than I.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lapo Elkann= FIAT & FERRARI & CHRISLER & MASERATI..


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

ol' Clint drives a 500 SEC


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Alicia Keys


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Swizz Beats first car Z32


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

jackboots said:


> I :heart: James May.


I :heart: those shoes.



KiyanKay said:


> As much as we marginalize it on our shores, the Passat has been damn important to VW around the world and is probably even more commonly associated with family cars than the Toyota Camry or Honda Accord.














FastGTi said:


> ol' Clint drives a 500 SEC


Those look like old school BFG Radial T/As.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

patrikman said:


> Those look like old school BFG Radial T/As.


Probably Michelin TRX metric tires:


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> Probably Michelin TRX metric tires:


Man, those tires were garbage, but the rims looked so right on the mustangs.


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

eclipsestar said:


> Sorry for the wall of images, she's so hot though, and the car is nice too...
> 
> 
> _Modified by eclipsestar at 5:01 PM 10-17-2009_


leaving satisfied


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

Apparently this is somebody named Farrah Abraham who is famous but i don't care why...


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

intonation said:


> Apparently this is somebody named Farrah Abraham who is famous but i don't care why...


A friend of mine told me about this chick, was on "teen mom", the show. Then did an anal video which included her fisting herself.
Also, the video made some sort of record amount of money.

And now you know.


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

Biff Beltsander said:


> A friend of mine told me about this chick, was on "teen mom", the show. Then did an anal video which included her fisting herself.
> Also, the video made some sort of record amount of money.
> 
> And now you know.


That is exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Harrison Ford


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sharon Stone


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


> Harrison Ford


boss


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Flo Rida


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I am not sure which is more useless the "musician" or the cause.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The cause, without a doubt. Haha. But yeah, sucks.




patrikman said:


> I am not sure which is more useless the "musician" or the cause.


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Peich must be so disappointed to see what some people do to his masterpiece.:screwy:


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

rlfletch said:


> Peich must be so disappointed to see what some people do to his masterpiece.:screwy:


Piech' last masterpieces were the Phaeton and the 1L concept, not this pig. I suppose it's a fitting color for a pig though.

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

eiriksmil said:


> Piech' last masterpieces were the Phaeton and the 1L concept, not this pig. I suppose it's a fitting color for a pig though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk now Free


 
The Phaeton is a fine sedan, but a masterpiece or a tour de force in engineering it is not. The 1L is neat but......


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

intonation said:


> Apparently this is somebody named Farrah Abraham who is famous but i don't care why...


Famous for having sex tape ...


----------



## glivdub03 (Aug 18, 2007)

:thumbup: anymore updates


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

glivdub03 said:


> :thumbup: anymore updates


yes. here you go:


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

mito22 said:


> Randy Mamola's Testarossa with custom plate


Wonder if he stills own that car, thats an old NV plate, DMV hasnt issued those here in years!


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jay Leno


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

PerL said:


> Never heard of'em, who are these guys?


I kept saying to myself... "That's not Mario Batali?!?"


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Olivia Munn has a BMW.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Paul Walker Porsche Carrera 911


----------



## pmradu (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG all car are so nice.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

are you listening said:


> yes. here you go:



bump.


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

Vamped said:


> Wonder if he stills own that car, thats an old NV plate, DMV hasnt issued those here in years!


Considering he still has hair in that pic, I think the pic is old(the sticker shows 1990).


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Pamela Anderson putting groceries in a Range Rover Classic. Looks like the hatch struts are shot out.


----------



## SLC_Punker (Mar 2, 2002)

patrickvr6 said:


> Pamela Anderson putting groceries in a Range Rover Classic. Looks like the hatch struts are shot out.


I bet the Range Rover has some issues too. Hey-oh!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Rick Ross bought himself a Wraith & looks like his Ghost was fixed after he was shot at in Miami & crashed it into a building.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Anne Hathaway and her husband in their i3


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

2011 Paris Hilton


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

TaaT said:


> 2011 Paris Hilton


I thought she had a yellow one?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

worth_fixing said:


> I thought she had a yellow one?





> "My boyfriend is such a prankster. As a practical joke when he surprised me with the car. He first had them pull up a yellow lexus. I was in shock! The car is amazing! But yellow! So not my style! Ha. Then he had the real present pulled up, the lexus in a beautiful pearl white."


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Give us PW back and take PH instead...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

worth_fixing said:


> I thought she had a yellow one?


His boobs are bigger than hers.:laugh::laugh::laugh::facepalm:


----------



## ctrapeni (Aug 12, 2000)

Does this count? Joe Pesky was the previous owner:

http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/4207158513.html


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

ctrapeni said:


> Does this count? Joe Pesky was the previous owner:
> 
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/4207158513.html
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/00505_fQrFjaMUVu2_600x450.jpg


thats kinda awesome


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

mtbscoTT said:


> Was just in New York City over the weekend, got a ride back to town from a New Jersey meeting from a local who lives in the Upper West Side. Says Seinfeld has at least a dozen or so of his Porsche collection parked in a non-descript looking garage building in the neighborhood just so he can easily access one when he wants to drive it. He says there's usually a few people stalking the garage waiting to see what comes out of it.


http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/crime/seinfelds-automotive-money-pit


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

White Jetta said:


> Give us PW back and take PH instead...


:facepalm:


MAC said:


> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/crime/seinfelds-automotive-money-pit


That's a nice GTA style apt. Love it. Who's the douche drinking on the curb though?


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


> Anne Hathaway and her husband in their i3


Criminy, that BMW is a clown car.:sly:


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

^ Lol


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> That's a nice GTA style apt. Love it. Who's the douche drinking on the curb though?


Is he drinking a beer out of a brown bag?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Kristen Stewart


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Would plow


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

Damn, it's a stick too! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Hilary Duff


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Damn, where did that booty come from?


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> Damn, where did that booty come from?


I don't know but I like it!


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

RocknRolla said:


> Damn, where did that booty come from?


babies


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Jon Olson's Q7 and RS6












> Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson posted this photo on Facebook with the caption:
> 
> "570 horse power of brilliant Italian engineering + 260lbs of Samoan Black Silverback = another fine ride I don't fit in. #Ferrari458 Why I'm a pick up truck man"


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Rick Ross bought himself a Wraith & looks like his Ghost was fixed after he was shot at in Miami & crashed it into a building.


neither of those are white on white so how do we know they are his cars if they arent effing ross


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Minka Kelly

http://gingersnapscreations.blogspo...ndom-sexy-collection.html?zx=20893136366c093a


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

^I don't see any car.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Kate Moss in an early 911.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

patrickvr6 said:


> Kate Moss in an early 911.



Was feeling a little tingle that she might be driving that. Looks like RHD though...


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sir Patrick Stewart Mclaren 650S


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

^^^ He has a net worth of $60M so why not. :beer:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


> Hilary Duff


Nice a$$:thumbup:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Really?


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

Hawk said:


> Really?


Yes.
wood.jpg


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

Jack White's Tesla Model S:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

VA-Dubber said:


> Yes.
> wood.jpg


Huh. :sly:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Giacomo Agostini De Tomaso Pantera


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

mito22 said:


> Sir Patrick Stewart Mclaren 650S


A Habs fan


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

PJA said:


> Jack White's Tesla Model S:


Surprised he didn't custom order it in yellow.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jay Kay's Laferrari


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

mito22 said:


> Sir Patrick Stewart Mclaren 650S


go habs


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Megan Fox










Sylvain Guintoli


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

VR 46


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

David Beckham picked up a LWB Autobiography :thumbup:









Chris Brown thankfully fixed his Aventador.

From this crap:










To this which I actually really like:


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

\


mito22 said:


> Sir Patrick Stewart Mclaren 650S


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Colin Edwards


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

_(...)Jerry Seinfeld went out for a spin in his latest acquisition, a brand new 918 Porsche Spyder Hybrid that set the comedian back a cool $1 million (...)

(...)Jerry is reported to have 47 Porsches in his collection, worth an estimated $15 million.(...)_


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

mito22 said:


> Sir Patrick Stewart Mclaren 650S


I wonder if he says "engage" whenever he starts that baby up...


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

That green does not do the LaFerrari any favors IMO. Jay Kay got it wrong on that one. Are those his other cars also lined up at Goodwood? It's like a rainbow.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Tony Stark and his 2011 Mk6 GTI:


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Deadmau5 posted a pic of his "meowclaren" today:


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

My buddy who lives in Chicago sent me a photo of Joakim Noah (Chicago Bulls Center) driving a Panamera S the other day. Sorry, don't feel like uploading picture.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

patrickvr6 said:


> Kate Moss in an early 911.


Looks like she is a passenger.



Hawk said:


> Huh. :sly:


Thats how i like them.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Doug Butabi said:


> My buddy who lives in Chicago sent me a photo of Joakim Noah (Chicago Bulls Center) driving a Panamera S the other day. Sorry, don't feel like uploading picture.


But you felt like making the post in this picture thread? 


Here's one I saw:










opcorn:


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

OMG I own the same blender bottle as Tony Stark.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

NightTrain EX said:


> But you felt like making the post in this picture thread?


 = mad.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Michael Schumacher's Bugatti EB110SS


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Natasha Moon said:


> Really all have worked real hard to bring out these photos. Great job, but I did'nt get any image to show you all.



English Motherfu---r - do you speak it?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Zoe Saldana has a Q7.










Coco bought a Ghost.









Pauly Shore has a blacked out A3.










GET INTO DE BUGATTI!!! ARGHAGAGHAARGH


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

VadGTI said:


> Tony Stark and his 2011 Mk6 GTI:


What's up with the side molding. And why does he have. GTI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Coco bought a Ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better delete that. Still wood plow:thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> What's up with the side molding. And why does he have. GTI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rub strips to prevent door dings? He has a bunch of other cars. The GTI is probably the "blend in around town" car. They are literally on every corner here.



Vanity Fair interview said:


> Cohen speaks with Downey at his home in Malibu, which not only features a giant R placed in the lawn as well as an animal pen with two goats and some alpacas (which he doesn’t know why he has) but is home to his extensive car collection, which includes a Porsche, a Corvette, and a “Ford F150. Bentley given to me in lieu of back-end payment for Iron Man 3. Volvo. That’s a Woody. That’s a 1970 Boss 302 Mustang. That’s a 1970 Mercedes-Benz Pagoda. That’s my dear friend the Audi, whom I’ve had a lovely relationship with since the first Iron Man. It’s an A8. That’s an Audi R7, arguably one of the greatest cars ever made. That’s a Mercedes-Benz wagon. That’s the 2011 VW GTI.” When Cohen asks Downey whether this is a post–Iron Man collection, Downey says, “Are you kidding? Before that, I didn’t even have the GTI.”


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

mito22 said:


> Michael Schumacher's Bugatti EB110SS












had to delete this. I wouldent be able to sleep at night.


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Floyd Mayweather

3 Veyrons, 2 458 Spiders, Aventador, 599 GTB Fiorano, Turbo S


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

karl_1052 said:


> VR 46


BMW does all the pre-race, interview, and safety vehicles for MOTO GP. I don't think that's his personal BMW, not saying he doesn't have the money, or stuff registered all over Europe (tax joke...::rimshot: but that is more than likely an official MOTOGP vehicle than anything else.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

DrewSXR said:


> Floyd Mayweather
> 
> 3 Veyrons, 2 458 Spiders, Aventador, 599 GTB Fiorano, Turbo S


3 veyrons? I'm not a rich hating liberal but 3 veyrons is ridiculous. :laugh:

god speed money may


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> ...3 veyrons is ridiculous.


Exactly why he has 3.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> 3 veyrons? I'm not a rich hating liberal but 3 veyrons is ridiculous. :laugh:
> 
> god speed money may





FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Exactly why he has 3.


I would not be surprised if he doesn't actually own all (or any) of them. But he certainly earned enough cash to.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

mhjett said:


> I would not be surprised if he doesn't actually own all (or any) of them. But he certainly earned enough cash to.


he owns them and they are color coded to what city hes in


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> he owns them and they are color coded to what city hes in


that's kinda awesome :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> 3 veyrons? I'm not a rich hating liberal but 3 veyrons is ridiculous. :laugh:


And the jet? How much is it?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

TaaT said:


> And the jet? How much is it?


Jet - singular

Veyron*s* - plural


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> he owns them and they are color coded to what city hes in


Source? 

Which color is for Grand Rapids?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

DrewSXR said:


> Floyd Mayweather
> 
> 3 Veyrons, 2 458 Spiders, Aventador, 599 GTB Fiorano, Turbo S


He'll be broke one day.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> He'll be broke one day.


If he is, does it matter? Would rather have lived that life than be a boring nobody like everyone here.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

HalvieCuw said:


> If he is, does it matter? Would rather have lived that life than be a boring nobody like everyone here.


You included? 


I've heard FM is actually pretty successful out of the ring through gambling and endorsements.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

HalvieCuw said:


> a boring nobody like everyone here.


Speak for yourself, pal.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> He'll be broke one day.


I guess if you have a long enough timeline 

hate on hater


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

I've seen those 24/7 type shows where Floyd has purchased cars. He usually just goes to the Tobin guy and picks his cars and pays cash. When I watched it Towbin said he bought like 88 cars from him. I think he legit owns those cars.


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

If he signs on to the manny fight now that pacman had agreed to terms, I don't think he'll be broke ever.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

GTI 4 ME said:


> I've seen those 24/7 type shows where Floyd has purchased cars. He usually just goes to the Tobin guy and picks his cars and pays cash. When I watched it Towbin said he bought like 88 cars from him. I think he legit owns those cars.


Well what do you expect, for him to read the contract? :laugh:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

madrussian said:


> Well what do you expect, for him to read the contract? :laugh:


I see what you did there :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

madrussian said:


> Well what do you expect, for him to read the contract? :laugh:


ha HA!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

NightTrain EX said:


> You included?
> 
> 
> I've heard FM is actually pretty successful out of the ring through gambling and endorsements.


Uh....yeah...including me

nvm, stay a jealous hating ******



Doug Butabi said:


> Speak for yourself, pal.


keep dreaming if you think your life isn't boring compared to his 

You think he is wasting his day (paid to post or not) on a car forum...


----------



## jacobyb (Nov 3, 2000)

The area I work is in the inner city of Vegas. Mayweather still comes down here to get his hair cut. The last time I saw him, he drives up in a RR Ghost. His manager arrives a minute later in an Aston Rapide with his private security in tow, each in their own Escalade (4 in total). 10 minutes later his cousin arrives in a silver S63.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

jacobyb said:


> The area I work is in the inner city of Vegas. Mayweather still comes down here to get his hair cut. The last time I saw him, he drives up in a RR Ghost. His manager arrives a minute later in an Aston Rapide with his private security in tow, each in their own Escalade (4 in total). 10 minutes later his cousin arrives in a silver S63.


Doug Butabi ain't phased. He's got that Acura excitement in his life.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Mayweather broke one day... that he will not. He is arguably boxing's best promoter right now. 

650S for the new year;


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

HalvieCuw said:


> keep dreaming if you think your life isn't boring compared to his
> 
> You think he is wasting his day (paid to post or not) on a car forum...


Did I say anything about Mayweather? I was solely responding to your arrogant comment which I quoted.



HalvieCuw said:


> Doug Butabi ain't phased. He's got that Acura excitement in his life.


Doug Butabi doesn't try to belittle people over the internet. There's enough to be said about just that.

But my dearest apologies for trying to be a responsible 22 year old.


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Who is this ugly broad ?


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

hardcore4life said:


> Who is this ugly broad ?



They're called hookers. Found in the wild often getting in to flashy vehicles on the passenger side....:laugh:


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

FM is just so hate-able. Its nice to see someone living the dream, but it seems to be more about flashiness than anything else. I assume he is just a cocky *** for promotional reasons, which I sort of respect him for. I would act the same way if it kept paying the bills for the fun lifestyle. 

For those of you who think he will never go broke...I wouldn't be so sure. Just because he has a lot of money doesn't mean its hard to spend. Some people spend 4 times his net worth on one boat. According to the internets he has $280 mil. If he continues to spend like he does now, the money could dry up fast. If he decides he wants a new Gulfstream or gets a coke habit, that could easily set him back $60-100 mil. I'm not saying he will go broke, but it isn't that far fetched either.


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

madrussian said:


> Well what do you expect, for him to read the contract? :laugh:


I honestly don't know why this is such a big deal for everyone? Guy was in a gym for most of life in Grand Rapids, I bet he never even went to school. I was talking about this with a colleague the other day, sure he's illiterate. But he decided to spend his time doing something he is passionate about and he has become (arguably) the best to ever do it. He makes a ton of money and lives the life most of us could only dream of. Where the typical person goes to school, studies something they're not all that passionate about and works and lives in mediocrity for their lives (me included). He did what he liked to do, and worked hard to be as good as he is.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

GTI 4 ME said:


> I honestly don't know why this is such a big deal for everyone? Guy was in a gym for most of life in Grand Rapids, I bet he never even went to school. I was talking about this with a colleague the other day, sure he's illiterate. But he decided to spend his time doing something he is passionate about and he has become (arguably) the best to ever do it. He makes a ton of money and lives the life most of us could only dream of. Where the typical person goes to school, studies something they're not all that passionate about and works and lives in mediocrity for their lives (me included). He did what he liked to do, and worked hard to be as good as he is.


...But he still can't read


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

Ryukein said:


> ...But he still can't read


Correct, but he's super successful. He gets to do what he wants when he wants to do it. I'd trade literacy to be able to live his lifestyle.


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

GTI 4 ME said:


> Correct, but he's super successful. He gets to do what he wants when he wants to do it. I'd trade literacy to be able to live his lifestyle.


Wow. :what:


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

GTI 4 ME said:


> Correct, but he's super successful. He gets to do what he wants when he wants to do it. I'd trade literacy to be able to live his lifestyle.


Sounds like you may have already, just without getting said lifestyle.


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

madrussian said:


> Sounds like you may have already, just without getting said lifestyle.


Not sure how I'm illiterate, I can read and write just fine. That being said, English is not my native language so I'm sure I can improve.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

This whole description of people who don't agree with ridiculous "look at me" lifestyles as "jealous haters" is so aggravating. I don't "hate" the dude, because I don't know him. However, I think that his flaunting, showboating and general cockiness is absurd. That doesn't make me jealous, boring OR hateful. I just happen to not have the same view of what a successful life is. 

I also think that education should always play at least SOMEWHAT of an important role in anyone's life. But, that's just me.


----------



## Ark6 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ryukein said:


> ...But he still can't read


With the money he has, I'm sure that he could educate himself if he really wanted to. I guess he reslly has no desire to do so.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

hardcore4life said:


> Who is this ugly broad ?


I think it's that dumb **** who's married to that overrated *******.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

HalvieCuw said:


> Uh....yeah...including me
> 
> nvm, stay a jealous hating ******


Jealous of who? I'm seriously confused, are you about 15-16 years old? 

I'm assuming that you're calling me a "hating ******" because I didn't agree with your comment and then made a comment about mayweather? 

Let's not let folks like Halvie get this thread locked.

*EDIT - See you've been here for 12 years which means you are older than 15-16, but I'm putting your max education level at "Highschool equivalent."*


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

GTI 4 ME said:


> I'd trade literacy to be able to live his lifestyle.


X2

$200+ million in the bank > being able to read. 

Not that i would live like he does, but i sure as hell want the freedom to do so.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Andrea Iannone


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Ryukein said:


>


Lady Gaga and I apparently have different definitions of "all original".


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

arnie....


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

GTI 4 ME said:


> I honestly don't know why this is such a big deal for everyone? Guy was in a gym for most of life in Grand Rapids, I bet he never even went to school. I was talking about this with a colleague the other day, sure he's illiterate. But he decided to spend his time doing something he is passionate about and he has become (arguably) the best to ever do it. He makes a ton of money and lives the life most of us could only dream of. Where the typical person goes to school, studies something they're not all that passionate about and works and lives in mediocrity for their lives (me included). He did what he liked to do, and worked hard to be as good as he is.


He also beat his wife. But you keep on looking up to him. Moron.


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

Hostile said:


> He also beat his wife. But you keep on looking up to him. Moron.


..in front of his kids.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Teemu Selanne somewhere in OC.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Harv said:


> Teemu Selanne somewhere in OC.


Hey, I've got that same fridge!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

mito22 said:


> Andrea Iannone


Moto GP Iannone?

What is up with his look if so?! I do not even recognize him.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

Harv said:


> Teemu Selanne somewhere in OC.


He has quite the collection of cars and bikes.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Moto GP Iannone?
> 
> What is up with his look if so?! I do not even recognize him.


I think he's wearing his girlfriends clothes. I don't get how dudes can dress like that :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I think he's wearing his girlfriends clothes. I don't get how dudes can dress like that :laugh:


Crazy. I've never seen him dressed like that, or with that haircut. He is a really good rider.


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Remember this guy, it was fun while it lasted.

*tl;dr* - 70 million gone, 30 mil on blow, owes 4.4 mil, worth only $3,600. :facepalm:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...ptcy_n_7661638.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

DrewSXR said:


> Remember this guy, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> *tl;dr* - 70 million gone, 30 mil on blow, owes 4.4 mil, worth only $3,600. :facepalm:


$20 mil yacht, $10 mil house, $10-$15 mil in cars. $3 mil ring. How does he have no assets? Oh, duh. Those are all in someone else's name for the last couple years while he goes into debt enough to file bankruptcy.


----------



## sentinel223 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lewis Hamilton's garage is sweet. Guy makes >$100,000 a day. Every day. 365 days a year.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Power5 said:


> $20 mil yacht, $10 mil house, $10-$15 mil in cars. $3 mil ring. How does he have no assets? Oh, duh. Those are all in someone else's name for the last couple years while he goes into debt enough to file bankruptcy.


If he was smart he would have done that, but the guy spent 30 mil to make his nose bleed, so who knows. :screwy:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

DrewSXR said:


> Remember this guy, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> *tl;dr* - 70 million gone, 30 mil on blow, owes 4.4 mil, worth only $3,600. :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...ptcy_n_7661638.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


He needed those glasses!










And who is than next to him?!


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

DrewSXR said:


> Remember this guy, it was fun while it lasted.


The unfortunate truth is that people that make that much money usually have a skill/trait that people want and will pay for or they make enough connections to keep themselves afloat and living a 1% lifestyle even if obscene money isn't in the cards anymore. 

Face it, even if you were the next Dr. Dre you're not going to know the people he does. He has "re-lay-shun-ships", ie people he's worked with, not necessarily even friends or people that like, just people that recognize him. Thus, he's a known commodity and someone that people would trust over someone who's never done his job even if they're less of a tool or are potentially better than him. Thus, he's not screwed and you're not getting those records you've been making on to shelves. So as much of a setback as this looks for him and people like him and as much as I'd like to see him hunting his own food in the gutters of the Bronx this story will have an unfortunate ending.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

GET TO THE TOILETTTT!!!!!!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

DrewSXR said:


> Remember this guy, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> *tl;dr* - 70 million gone, 30 mil on blow, owes 4.4 mil, worth only $3,600. :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...ptcy_n_7661638.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

RIP John Steed










:beer:


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


>





yuck


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

Hostile said:


> He also beat his wife. But you keep on looking up to him. Moron.


Wow, resorting to name calling. Did I say it was alright to beat women? What does that have to do with anything? No one is debating if he is a good person of not, we were debating if his skill in the ring was worth the cost of illiteracy. But hey, maybe you can't read all that well and couldn't comprehend that. 
Another typical car lounge e thug trying to compensate for their short comings in life.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Brimjolt said:


> yuck


Have you ever seen someone so fake?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Tokyosmash said:


> Have you ever seen someone so fake?


Actual human beings? Or do cartoons and barbie dolls count? :laugh: 

seriously, everything about those people makes me sick and is the epitome of everything wrong with culture.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

He lives in Coto de Caza



Harv said:


> Teemu Selanne *somewhere in OC*.


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> He lives in Coto de Caza


My favorite ice sticks player. Nice collection.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jezza...

JAG




























and Huracan


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Start me up! Keef's Bentley goes up for auction: Stones guitarist's 1965 Continental Flying Spur that took him on 'many an acid-fuelled journey' could reach £600,000 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-Flying-Spur-sell-600-000.html#ixzz3h21rwsnZ


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Calm down, it's a wrap.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ What the flat black wrap and Steelers stripes started on that Rolls, the white walls finish off.


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Hard times man, hard times...


----------



## 84Cabby82Westy (Apr 4, 2004)

^^The Steelers emblem should only be on the passenger side mirror.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

84Cabby82Westy said:


> ^^The Steelers emblem should only be on the passenger side mirror.


it looks best on toilet paper.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Too soon?

Too bad.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

White Jetta said:


> Too soon?
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> ...


I'll bet you go on blind dates with actual blind people.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> I'll bet you go on blind dates with actual blind people.


"ooh, he's so evil!"


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

4.8 Million CCXR Trevita


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

I too enjoy having all of my exotics driven to my place of work for me. You know what you'll feel like driving at the end of the day.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't wait until a few years from now when Mayweather has to file bankruptcy.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

DrewSXR said:


> 4.8 Million CCXR Trevita


The best part is you know damn well he can't spell any of that.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Hostile said:


> The best part is you know damn well he can't spell any of that.


He has all kinds of Twitter posts with correctly-spelled full names of his cars. I would be very impressed if he typed those all himself.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

mhjett said:


> He has all kinds of Twitter posts with correctly-spelled full names of his cars. I would be very impressed if he typed those all himself.


Gotta love Siri!


----------



## thatsoobiedude (Jul 16, 2015)

im sure that CCXR is a ridiculous car, but imho it's ugly as sin.


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


> Anne Hathaway and her husband in their i3


:heart: :thumbup:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Ryukein said:


> Gotta love Siri!


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Bugatti #4 for Mayweather...how many does this guy need...LOL.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

If I had literally endless money, I would definitely buy outrageous ****.

He doesn't NEED any of them, to him, it equates to status. This guy has 4 Veyrons. Think about that. When they came out, the price felt so insanely prohibitive, even to the super rich; this guy has 4 - from boxing and PPV... WE made him rich.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

d.tek said:


> If I had literally endless money, I would definitely buy outrageous ****.
> 
> He doesn't NEED any of them, to him, it equates to status. This guy has 4 Veyrons. Think about that. When they came out, the price felt so insanely prohibitive, even to the super rich; this guy has 4 - from boxing and PPV... WE made him rich.


Correction... you may have. I have not paid for a fight of his ever...

In that pic, his old droptop appears to be behind him, maybe he traded it in?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

madrussian said:


> Correction... you may have. I have not paid for a fight of his ever...
> 
> In that pic, his old droptop appears to be behind him, maybe he traded it in?


I definitely have not, but I am speaking about society as a whole. We empower people and pay ludicrous amounts for entertainment, so no **** these guys can go out and blow their load on 4 Veyrons.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, he blows his load on Stephen A. Smith.

His cash, on the other hand, goes to the four Veyrons.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that none of his Veyrons were originally ordered/bought by him. Fakerich.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Emma Stone, Audi Q5


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Emma Stone, Audi Q5


I like how none of those pictures are about Emma Stone's Q5.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

worth_fixing said:


> I like how none of those pictures are about Emma Stone's Q5.


What Q5?


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Nice a$$:thumbup:


That is flab

Would not plow


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

cpermd said:


> That is flab
> 
> Would not plow


Emma? Feh, fine, I'll jump on that grenade for ya.


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

Ryukein said:


> I'm pretty sure that none of his Veyrons were originally ordered/bought by him. Fakerich.


:laugh:


----------



## SheldonR311 (Jul 23, 2005)

DrewSXR said:


> 4.8 Million CCXR Trevita


Now where's the picture of them all burnt to the ground? Lol


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Politicians count?

Here's one of MN Governor Mark Dayton's Ferraris


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

cpermd said:


> That is flab
> 
> Would not plow


Is this a joke?



DonL said:


> Emma? Feh, fine, I'll jump on that grenade for ya.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

Volkl said:


> Politicians count?
> 
> Here's one of MN Governor Mark Dayton's Ferraris


All those pine needles brushing the paint...gahhh. It hurts me to look at it.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

RollingInDubs said:


> All those pine needles brushing the paint...gahhh. It hurts me to look at it.



If you look closely, there is a red blanket on the roof


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

TaaT said:


> Emma Stone, Audi Q5


Nice bumper!


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Neil Peart's DB5... he was mentioned earlier in the thread (7 years ago!) for his bikes...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Another one of Gaga's cars


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

KevinC said:


> Neil Peart's DB5... he was mentioned earlier in the thread (7 years ago!) for his bikes...


He has (or had, not sure if he still has it, this is a couple of years old) a Vanquish also, and has tracked it.










Read about it here: http://www.neilpeart.net/index.php/space-for-news-items/february-2014-bubba-and-professor/ (it's on page 2).


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Mind boggling thread! 

Here are some of the Beatles cars that I dug up on google:

Here is an Austin Martin that Paul McCartney owned ... he had a reel to reel tape recorder inside in case he came up with an idea while driving. He wrote one of their most popular songs in it. 



This video covers the car back in the day and then the meticulous factory restoration>



[video]http://money.cnn.com/video/luxury/2015/04/23/paul-mccartney-aston-martin-db6.cnnmoney/[/video]































.... and here is a John Lennon car before the paint and after ... 




























George and Ringo ... I think they just ran around in Minis 










I think George was a pretty big car buff.




























Clapton wanted to buy this one but it's still in the Harrison estate.













Here is one of Ringo's cars











And another that he crashed>











Source: http://www.ringofstars.ru/across/?p=14840


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

82Turbo930 said:


> ... Austin Martin ...


Austin.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

82Turbo930 said:


> Mind boggling thread!
> 
> Here are some of the Beatles cars that I dug up on google:
> 
> ...


That CNN video on Paul's Aston Martin is great  

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

82Turbo930 said:


> Clapton wanted to buy this one but it's still in the Harrison estate.


When did that ever stop him from going after something that was close to George?


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> When did that ever stop him from going after something that was close to George?


:laugh:


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

Volkl said:


> Politicians count?
> 
> Here's one of MN Governor Mark Dayton's Ferraris



I hope that it is a low-value kit car.  Just a proper paint job on a Ferrari must be worth a new pick-up!


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Chris Pratt just finished restoring this '63 Beetle himself.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

nobbyv said:


> Chris Pratt just finished restoring this '63 Beetle himself.


That is not a 63 body, its a big window car. And yuck.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Just when I think I can't like Chris Pratt any more he throws a jab at the MK4 :laugh:


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

whalemingo said:


> That is not a 63 body, its a big window car. And yuck.


You're right, '65 actually. I also agree that's not really to my tastes...but I dig the fact that he won the car playing blackjack and then kept it for twelve years until he had the resources to restore it.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Diesel E-Class


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

KevinC said:


> Neil Peart's DB5... he was mentioned earlier in the thread (7 years ago!) for his bikes...


Nice car, eh.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Seinfeld '94 D90. Notice the 959S license plate.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Harv said:


> Seinfeld '94 D90. Notice the 959S license plate.


I wonder what happened to that fourth light :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Kendall Jenner just had her Rangie wrapped.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Dem legs.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

That ****ing Range Rover is blocking the purple 993.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow dude I was so focused on 'dem legs' I didn't even notice. Even better. :thumbup:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Kendall Jenner just had her Rangie wrapped.


I read somewhere that it cost $10k, which is laughably expensive for a satin wrap but I guess that explains how that RDBLA shop can have a 993 RWB and whatnot


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> I read somewhere that it cost $10k, which is laughably expensive for a satin wrap but I guess that explains how that RDBLA shop can have a 993 RWB and whatnot


Hail Satin.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> That ****ing Range Rover is blocking the purple 993.


It's an RWB car, TCL hates RWB cars.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

No wonder it is so expensive, it's right off the Sunset strip across from Guitar Center and Sam Ash. Rent ain't cheap.

I like RWB. I wouldn't want to own one but I like them.


----------



## modiGTI (Aug 2, 2003)

DrewSXR said:


> 4.8 Million CCXR Trevita


I do not miss working around that area. I use to rent a small warehouse a little further down, and the guy and his crew just are *******s when they are around. They either block the area when you're trying to exit the center or his security guards like to pull their guns out at you when you're just trying to pass by. :thumbdown:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> It's an RWB car, TCL hates RWB cars.


Oh.


Do Not Want.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

modiGTI said:


> I do not miss working around that area. I use to rent a small warehouse a little further down, and the guy and his crew just are *******s when they are around. They either block the area when you're trying to exit the center *or his security guards like to pull their guns out at you when you're just trying to pass by.* :thumbdown:


How is that at all legal?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

leitmotif said:


> No wonder it is so expensive, it's right off the Sunset strip across from Guitar Center and Sam Ash. Rent ain't cheap.
> 
> I like RWB. I wouldn't want to own one but I like them.


Every time I see the company name, I am wondering what they were trying to go for with "Rauh-Welt Begriff". Rauh is rough (the texture, as opposed to smooth or shiny), Welt means world and Begriff is "term, expression"... OOOOOH! "tough world concept". TIL there's such a thing as Germapanese. Or possibly Japman.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> Every time I see the company name, I am wondering what they were trying to go for with "Rauh-Welt Begriff". Rauh is rough (the texture, as opposed to smooth or shiny), Welt means world and Begriff is "term, expression"... OOOOOH! "tough world concept". TIL there's such a thing as Germapanese. Or possibly Japman.


Watch some of the documentaries on Nakai San. He's actually pretty damn cool and explains a lot.


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Kendall Jenner just had her Rangie wrapped.


RDB: moving up from Pico to Sunset


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Raek said:


> Watch some of the documentaries on Nakai San. He's actually pretty damn cool and explains a lot.


TCL Hates RWB, nobody is going to watch those. I think they're freaking awesome. The SpeedHunters article where they follow him through one of the installs is awesome.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TCL only likes electric cars and anything that gets 35+mpg :thumbup:


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> How is that at all legal?


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

TaaT said:


> Emma Stone, Audi Q5


leaving satisfied


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow. That's real nice.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Another of Gaga's cars


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Gaga...:facepalm:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Harv said:


> Seinfeld '94 D90. Notice the 959S license plate.


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

https://youtu.be/D-NvQ6VJYtE


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


>


that is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Ryukein said:


> Another of Gaga's cars


I dig that she's into cars I wanted when I was 16.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Chloe Moretz, GLE 450


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

TaaT said:


> Chloe Moretz, GLE 450


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

I didn't even notice there was a car in those pics.


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

forewheel said:


> I didn't even notice there was a car in those pics.



I don't think you're supposed to notice


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

NightTrain EX said:


>


The big vagina!!!


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Raek said:


> The big vagina!!!


That's correct! :thumbup:

She looks like she's packing some heat. :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

This page delivered!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryukein said:


> I'm pretty sure that none of his Veyrons were originally ordered/bought by him. *Fakerich*.


Hahaha! I'm quoting ancient history by forum standards, but I saw this and just had to. :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

saw Jon Voight's Lebaron the other day.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

.LSinLV. said:


> that is all kinds of awesome!


Thanks!

I'm glad I clicked here, 'cuz I couldn't remember for the life of me where I put that! :laugh:


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going to sound like a dick, but that Chloe Moretz is one weird looking human.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

n0rdicalex. said:


> saw Jon Voight's Lebaron the other day.


Oh, man. This page completely delivers.

A Curb gif AND the LeBaron!?!?!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

TaaT said:


> Chloe Moretz, GLE 450


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Travis Barker has a nice collection of Cadillac's and other classics


To name a few






















































gave these 2 away during the last 2 Blink 182 tours


----------



## IAmADonutAskMeAnything (Nov 4, 2015)

Chloe Moretz's body is like 70% legs, 20% torso, and 10% head. She has some odd proportions.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

IAmADonutAskMeAnything said:


> Chloe Moretz's body is like 70% legs, 20% torso, and 10% head. She has some odd proportions.


you forgot to mention her neck.... oh wait


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

:heart: Imogen Thomas in yoga pants.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah, 100% went out in public knowing what could and could not be seen. She knew exactly what she was doing lol


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Kylie Jenners collection....


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

"The Celebrities in Yoga Pants Thread"


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

NoXenons said:


> "The Celebrities in Yoga Pants Thread"


Yea, that'd last.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Jwowws Bmw X5 = Bro'ed out


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Impeccable said:


> Jwowws Bmw X5 = Bro'ed out


Well someone forgot what the T in GTL stands for.


----------



## IAmADonutAskMeAnything (Nov 4, 2015)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Kylie Jenners collection....


That blue on the 458 is amazing.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

NoXenons said:


> "The Celebrities in Yoga Pants Thread"



yes please:laugh:

oh to keep on topic, lazy google search result:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

It was posted already


----------



## ChristpherWa1ken (Dec 20, 2005)

Impeccable said:


> Jwowws Bmw X5 = Bro'ed out


Even the headlights are a bit tacky for my taste.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

Mixican said:


> Just when I think I can't like Chris Pratt any more he throws a jab at the MK4 :laugh:



I get what he's saying, but he's likely to be proved wrong. Remember 20 years ago, when we said "nobody is going to get excited over a restored Diesel mk2 4dr Golf" and yet now, they're desirable.

mk4 hate notwithstanding (and despite having owned 2 of them myself, I have no problem making fun of them), I'd be pretty stoked to find a minty-fresh 337, R32, or even a 24v GLI


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey! I have a 2003 Jetta, and it is fully restored.

He's right. Nobody cares but me.


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner's Cadillac SUV.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow. I missed that Chris Pratt post. He's like one of me, but now with money. Maybe he'd let me hang with him and talk about air-cooled stuff. I could be in the Pratt pack.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

SHaq


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

gsprobe said:


> Hey! I have a 2003 Jetta, and it is fully restored.
> 
> He's right. Nobody cares but me.



Dont know what this pratt guy is talking about alot of people that were around bugs when they were new think they were cheap pos and have a story of how one broke down on them in typical vw fashion

Theres an enthusiast audience for nearly any car


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ixamnis said:


> Caitlyn Jenner's Cadillac SUV.


whats going on here


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

P Q said:


> whats going on here


If this is "the" Malibu accident from a couple of years ago, Bruce made a costly error in driving judgement, he caused an accident, he was cited as being at fault, and an innocent person was killed. He got off with no criminal charges.


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

tbvvw said:


> If this is "the" Malibu accident from a couple of years ago, Bruce made a costly error in driving judgement, he caused an accident, he was cited as being at fault, and an innocent person was killed. He got off with no criminal charges.


I believe that is why South Park always has him/her running over somebody with a car


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

gsprobe said:


> I believe that is why South Park always has him/her running over somebody with a car


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ahhhhh ok. I thought this was recent


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Paris Jackson


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ How many nipples does this Paris Jackson have?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> ^ Who the hell is Paris Jackson?


Fixed.

Wait... I got yelled at a few years ago because I didn't know who Kim Kardasian was (unfortunately I do now), so maybe I'm trying to be cool and I actually _do_ know who Paris Jackson is. 

But I don't.

:laugh:


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

StressStrain said:


> ^ How many nipples does this Paris Jackson have?


Two with piercings obviously.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Crocheted tire cover?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Wait... I got yelled at a few years ago because I didn't know who Kim Kardasian was (unfortunately I do now), so maybe I'm trying to be cool and I actually _do_ know who Paris Jackson is.
> 
> ...


What? She looks just like her father.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Celebrity Cars

Keanu going home from the gym


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Dang Neo...Respec :beer:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Doesn't he own a motorcycle brand and is trying to push it? (despite them being way overpriced)


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Doesn't he own a motorcycle brand and is trying to push it? (despite them being way overpriced)


he is part owner he liked them so much when he bought one that he decided to go in with them i believe tom cruise and brad pitt also have them


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hilary Duff and her 911


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Ttone74 said:


> Hilary Duff and her 911


Fix it fix it. She got super thick.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Does Keanu ever NOT look cool?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Most pics seem to be dead, but I'll bump it anyway.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Most pics seem to be dead, but I'll bump it anyway.


Yeah, it's ironic that MacGuyver's...oh wait.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Donald J Trump soon to return rto celebrity life


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I welcome this bump. This is one of our better long-running threads.


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

Fun Fact, I got to download (off a plane) the Obama era BEAST back in the day. Talk about an impressive machine.


----------



## ThePayback (Nov 17, 2016)

StayPufft said:


> Fun Fact, I got to download (off a plane) the Obama era BEAST back in the day. Talk about an impressive machine.


INB4 - You wouldn't download a car reference. 

What can you say about it - what was the coolest thing about it, IYO.


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

ThePayback said:


> INB4 - You wouldn't download a car reference.
> 
> What can you say about it - what was the coolest thing about it, IYO.


Nice lmao. Well we had to secure it to the floor of the plane, and Secret Service was getting mad that the chains we used were "bending" the front lip. We got to see inside it but it just looked like a limo and a suburban had a big American baby. The underside had skid plates EVERYWHERE. Obama traveled with 7 C17's worth of crap.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

StayPufft said:


> Obama traveled with 7 C17's worth of crap.


Holeeeee clarp lol I would love to know the measurements of the travel crap of each president. Any bring their own golf cart?


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

Silly_me said:


> Holeeeee clarp lol I would love to know the measurements of the travel crap of each president. Any bring their own golf cart?


No, just ambulances(plural) Comm trucks, convoy trucks, box trucks full of crap, etc. This was for a week or so trip to El Salvador.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

StayPufft said:


> Nice lmao. Well we had to secure it to the floor of the plane, and Secret Service was getting mad that the chains we used were "bending" the front lip. We got to see inside it but it just looked like a limo and a suburban had a big American baby. The underside had skid plates EVERYWHERE. Obama traveled with 7 C17's worth of crap.


I’m no Obama fan, but let’s be fair: the secret service traveled with 7 C17s of crap. Obama didn’t chose what to bring and what not to.


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

The_Real_Stack said:


> I’m no Obama fan, but let’s be fair: the secret service traveled with 7 C17s of crap. Obama didn’t chose what to bring and what not to.


Oh im not blaming him, more of what is "required" for him to go somewhere.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

StayPufft said:


> Fun Fact, I got to download (off a plane) the Obama era BEAST back in the day. Talk about an impressive machine.


my fun fact: the company I previously worked for did structural testing on the tiedowns used to secure the limo to that C17. You know, to make sure the BEAST wouldn't snap its tiedowns if the flight got bumpy.


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

StressStrain said:


> my fun fact: the company I previously worked for did structural testing on the tiedowns used to secure the limo to that C17. You know, to make sure the BEAST wouldn't snap its tiedowns if the flight got bumpy.


Its all coming together. Thanks for putting them in such a "fun" spot lmao.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> Most pics seem to be dead, but I'll bump it anyway.


Probably calling Jerry for a ride.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

StayPufft said:


> Nice lmao. Well we had to secure it to the floor of the plane, and Secret Service was getting mad that the chains we used were "bending" the front lip. We got to see inside it but it just looked like a limo and a suburban had a big American baby. The underside had skid plates EVERYWHERE. Obama traveled with 7 C17's worth of crap.


This is cool. I saw the Beast in person a few times. Not surprised there isn't much to see underneath. Did you see the dash? Caddy or truck?


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

mhjett said:


> This is cool. I saw the Beast in person a few times. Not surprised there isn't much to see underneath. Did you see the dash? Caddy or truck?


Memory is not great, but it looked very utilitarian up front.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Cardi B Phantom


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

She drives this thing? Isnt it a car to be driven in?


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess that depends on who owns it , if I owned this car , bet your ass Im driving


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Windex921 said:


> bet your ass Im driving


Bet her ass wouldn't fit in the seat.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

I doubt she actually drives it


----------



## T-Steele (Aug 21, 2016)

It's actually a Cullinan


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

TAKE FIVE: DALE EARNHARDT JR.


Dale Earnhardt Jr. logged nearly 14,000 miles on his No. 8 Budweiser-sponsored Chevrolet during the 2006 NASCAR Nextel Cup Series season.




lasvegassun.com





"...you look goofy in them..."

🤪🤪
LOL

Well yeah, that bodykit is really hideous.

Ugly wheels as well.

Apparently he owned it for 4 years, but in the interview says only 1 year? 

With only 3124 miles on it, 
Dale Jr.'s R53 MINI sold on ebay in 2006 for $33,800.






Articles







new.minimania.com





I'm waiting for it to eventually pop up on BaT one of these days!










Random side note:










I came very close to buying Tim Allen's old R53 MINI --- it was a 2006 slicktop with factory LSD and instead of choosing the expensive $6,300 JCW option he bought a regular MCS and handed it off to the most-respected Jan at Revolution Motor Works to tune and add RMW hot-rod parts.

Still sort of regret not getting that one!
: /


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Cardi B Phantom


That thing is "famous"


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Cardi B Phantom


Cullinan


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Had this parked down the street 2-3 years ago. He grew up on my street, but I never knew who he was apart from being friends with his Dad and he was his kid. He gave it to his Dad one year for Christmas or his birthday. His dad worked for the cowboys and quit to work for his son instead. Pretty sure he moved to SLC. 









As Chuchinchilla can attest, I don't live in the hood. It's more in line with Vanilla Ice's hood which is about 20 miles from here but my town is much smaller (50K pop).


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

That guy grew up on your street!? I don't know much about him but according to wiki he moved in there when he was 9 which would be 2004 which would be around the time I visited your house frequently for Passat gtg's. Cool!

Random side note, did your next door neighbor ever restore that 356 that was sitting in pieces in his garage?


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

You don't mention who he is. I don't recognise him, who is he? Nice old Lincoln though.



PZ said:


> Had this parked down the street 2-3 years ago. He grew up on my street, but I never knew who he was apart from being friends with his Dad and he was his kid. He gave it to his Dad one year for Christmas or his birthday. His dad worked for the cowboys and quit to work for his son instead. Pretty sure he moved to SLC.
> View attachment 62719
> 
> 
> As Chuchinchilla can attest, I don't live in the hood. It's more in line with Vanilla Ice's hood which is about 20 miles from here but my town is much smaller (50K pop).





PZ said:


> Had this parked down the street 2-3 years ago. He grew up on my street, but I never knew who he was apart from being friends with his Dad and he was his kid. He gave it to his Dad one year for Christmas or his birthday. His dad worked for the cowboys and quit to work for his son instead. Pretty sure he moved to SLC.
> View attachment 62719
> 
> 
> As Chuchinchilla can attest, I don't live in the hood. It's more in line with Vanilla Ice's hood which is about 20 miles from here but my town is much smaller (50K pop).


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

It's Post Malone. Ok I'll come clean, I didn't know who that was either until I saw the file name "posts-lincoldn-jpg."


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Passed out at party and someone with a sharpie took advantage?


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

Post Malone is a really good, talented dude. This is definitely a case of don't judge a book by......

If you're a Nirvana fan check this out.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Yeah, he had lived here for years before I found out he moved to California and struck it rich. I also didn't know who he was but found out afterward when people at work mentioned his name. They couldn't believe I knew him. They mentioned I probably saw him riding his bike in the street. BTW, his last name is Post. I've had his dad in the garage talking cars whenever I had the doors open while working on something. I guess it was well after I had the Passat GTGs, maybe in the last 10-12years I had gotten to know him. His dad was a cool guy, and had a nice NY accent to match. He had his Dad's 67 Camaro Convertible in his garage that his dad bought new. He did mention the face tattoos as the only thing he didn't like that his son did.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

Yep Austin Richard...and yes his dad is a good dude. It's weird...listing to some Pixies right now, Black Frances...not his real name.


----------



## maxbhp (Jun 9, 2000)

Mahershala Ali has a sick Porsche 928 S


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Lloyds Auctioneers and Valuers - Auction Lots







www.lloydsonline.com.au


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Slim Thugs Mulsanne


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

reported


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

michelle.goldbergcdf said:


> This is fantastic in Cardiff, Wales: ------ snipped the link to "escorts" ------


We no care about that kind of escort in this thread,
we are talking about this kinda stuff:










Now this is a proper celebrity-owned Escort!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Chris Pine


----------

